# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Une autre politique que le seul "on augmente les taxes" tait-elle possible ?

## Jon Shannow

La gronde monte. Les Gilets Jaunes seront dans la rue le 17 novembre. La France est peut-tre au bord d'un chaos. Tout a pourquoi ?
Parce que le gouvernement, n'a qu'une seule vue troite de la politique nergtique, et qu'elle ressemble  celle que l'on connat pour tous les autre problmes : on cr une taxe. Et, une taxe, c'est forcment injuste, puis que le poids de cette taxe n'est pas la mme selon que l'on est riche ou pauvre.

Dans un billet de Jean Gadret (professeur honoraire dconomie  lUniversit Lille 1), dans "Alternatives conomiques", il explique le pourquoi de la grogne et le comment faire autrement et plus efficacement.

Si tant est que l'intention du gouvernement soit cologique (permettez-moi d'en douter), on voit que d'autres solutions, plus pertinentes existaient. Et, n'en dplaise,  ces messieurs du gouvernement  qui les mdias offrent des tribunes larges pour expliquer que les franais mcontents sont des gostes irresponsables face aux dfis cologiques que l'on doit surmonter, je crois qu'ils se foutent srieusement de notre gu**le, et que notre mcontentement est plus que lgitime.

----------


## BenoitM

> La gronde monte. Les Gilets Jaunes seront dans la rue le 17 novembre. La France est peut-tre au bord d'un chaos. Tout a pourquoi ?
> Parce que le gouvernement, n'a qu'une seule vue troite de la politique nergtique, et qu'elle ressemble  celle que l'on connat pour tous les autre problmes : on cr une taxe. Et, une taxe, c'est forcment injuste, puis que le poids de cette taxe n'est pas la mme selon que l'on est riche ou pauvre.
> 
> Dans un billet de Jean Gadret (professeur honoraire dconomie  lUniversit Lille 1), dans "Alternatives conomiques", il explique le pourquoi de la grogne et le comment faire autrement et plus efficacement.
> 
> Si tant est que l'intention du gouvernement soit cologique (permettez-moi d'en douter), on voit que d'autres solutions, plus pertinentes existaient. Et, n'en dplaise,  ces messieurs du gouvernement  qui les mdias offrent des tribunes larges pour expliquer que les franais mcontents sont des gostes irresponsables face aux dfis cologiques que l'on doit surmonter, je crois qu'ils se foutent srieusement de notre gu**le, et que notre mcontentement est plus que lgitime.


Perso je ne suis pas contre la taxation des carburants mais bon on ne taxe toujours pas le krosne des avions, des bateaux...

Ferroni rsumait bien la situation.

Aprs oui les taxes ne sont "injustes" mais ce n'est pas non plus le seul moyen fiscale  la disposition de l'tat.
Macron a ramener de la justice fiscale en supprimant l'ISF, donc je pense qu'on peut augmenter les taxes sur les carburants  ::): 

Pour l'eau je trouvais qu'on avait une bonne solution avec des taxes progressive en fonction de la consommation :
Tu avais 4 tranches de consommation
Une mini partie gratuite
Une mini partie faiblement tax
Ensuite une partie tax normalement
et enfin quand la consommation tait considr plus qu' "anormale" elle tait fortement tax (piscine, arroser son jardin, ...)

Bon avec l'essence, tu ne peux pas faire un tel systme mais augmenter les taxes sur le carburants et diminuer d'autres donnerait peut-tre l'envie  plus de gens de dmnager.
(En Belgique il y a de forte taxe sur l'achat de logement, les terrains coute moins cher  la "campagne" et donc les gens prferent utiliser leurs voiture ce qui crent de l'talement urbain , de la pollution , des bouchons, ...)


Les Y premiers litres tait tax 5%

----------


## Buffet_froid

videmment que ces taxes sont un racket pur et simple.

L'impact sur la dpense nationale en carburant sera ngligeable, car beaucoup de dplacements sont contraints (travail, transport de marchandises, visites  la famille...).

Quant  la dimension "cologique", s'il y en a une, elle est ridicule compare  ce que consomment des pays comme l'Inde, la Chine et les tats-Unis. Autant pisser dans un violon. C'est de l'cologisme de bonne conscience, et il n'y a rien de plus agaant que celui qui se donne bonne conscience sur des dtails en emmerdant tous les autres avec des faux remdes appliqus  de plus ou moins faux problmes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le gouvernement, n'a qu'une seule vue troite de la politique nergtique


L'cologie est un prtexte...
Si a se trouve :
- la consommation de carburant ne va quasiment pas diminuer
- l'argent de la taxe ne reviendra pas  l'cologie

On sait trs bien que ce gouvernement se moque de l'cologie, c'est juste utilis pour donner mauvaise consciente  ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord. "si tu ne supportes pas  100% la taxe sur le diesel, tu fais parties du problme".




> (En Belgique il y a de forte taxe sur l'achat de logement, les terrains coute moins cher  la "campagne" et donc les gens prferent utiliser leurs voiture ce qui crent de l'talement urbain , de la pollution , des bouchons, ...)


Les gens ont raison de vouloir vivre un peu  l'cart des villes, le problme c'est que les entreprises sont en villes... C'est a qu'il faudrait changer.




> La gronde monte. Les Gilets Jaunes seront dans la rue le 17 novembre. La France est peut-tre au bord d'un chaos. Tout a pourquoi ?


Chaque mois LREM crer de nouvelles taxes, c'est leur spcialit.

Tout a c'est  cause de Bruxelles.
Le gouvernement italien essaie de rsister un petit peu :
L'Italie tient  nouveau tte  Bruxelles



> La dcision historique, prise par la Commission europenne fin octobre, de rejeter son budget 2019 n'a pas fait frmir l'Italie. Alors que Bruxelles lui avait donn jusqu' ce mardi, 12 heures, pour rendre une nouvelle copie, la coalition au pouvoir, forme par la Ligue et le Mouvement 5 toiles, a fait savoir qu'elle maintiendrait son projet en l'tat. Le chef du gouvernement, Giuseppe Conte, doit recevoir cet aprs-midi ses deux vice-premiers ministres, Matteo Salvini (Ligue) et Luigi Di Maio (M5S), pour raffirmer cette position.


Mussolini brle la dette italienne



> En 1928, Benito Mussolini brle symboliquement la dette publique italienne sur la flamme de lAutel de la Patrie  Rome :  Jestime que lEtat, dclare-t-il, doit intervenir le moins possible. Jai laiss conduire au cimetire bien des banques. *Jai prfr les laisser mourir que dinfliger au contribuable italien des charges de plus en plus lourdes pour sauver des imbciles ou des voleurs* .

----------


## Mingolito

::fleche::  *Vlo en ville : le meilleur moyen pour tre le plus rapide !*

Sinon la solution  c'est la voiture  hydrogne, marche trs bien, a fait ses preuves, zro pollution.

Donc la solution c'est bien de surtaxer les carburants fossiles, et de dvelopper les autres solutions : En ville : Vlos, tram ou bus (lectriques ou  hydrognes), et pour le reste voiture lectrique ou  hydrogne, donc le gouvernement devrait encourager la cration d'un rseau national de distribution d'lectricit et d'hydrogne (au moins avoir des taxes  zro sur ces services).

Le franais ne sait faire que rler, le franais est nul, pendant ce temps la les Japonais construisent des voitures  hydrogne et des piles  combustibles  hydrogne pour leurs logements.

----------


## Buffet_froid

La stigmatisation du moteur thermique est en train danantir des dcennies dexprience, des milliards dinvestissement en recherche et dveloppement, et douvrir une formidable fentre dopportunit aux constructeurs chinois.
Comme le souligne dans Le Point Ferdinand Dudenhffer, directeur du Center Automotive Research, le cur du vhicule est dsormais la batterie, dont les technologies les plus avances sont entre les mains des groupes dlectronique japonais, corens et chinois.

Dautre part, selon un rapport du cabinet FTI Consulting rapport par BFMTV, la marche force vers la voiture lectrique va dtruire de nombreux emplois chez les fabricants automobiles et leurs sous-traitants.

Carlos Tavares a rsum sur France-Inter la situation par cette formule :   _la mobilit propre, cest comme la nourriture bio, cest plus cher_ .

Or est-elle si propre, cette mobilit ? On en doute :  _Une voiture lectrique pollue (presque) autant quun diesel_ , admet LObs.

Nicolas Meilhan, consultant spcialis dans les secteurs du transport et de lnergie, estime dans un article intitul  _La voiture lectrique ou lexternalisation de la pollution_  que la fabrication dune voiture lectrique met plus de gaz  effet de serre que celle dune voiture thermique.

----------


## Mingolito

Tu relais les fakes news payes par le lobby ptrolier toi ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## tanaka59

Les taxes sur les voitures me font sauter au plafond .

France : 18 taxes existantes, 8 en projets.
Belgique : 4 taxes existante , 3 en projets , dont certaines vont un peu pousser la pression fiscale sur les frontaliers ... 

Pour le domaine de l'informatique et des nouvelles technos , il y a l'ide de la redevance radio , le passage a la radio numrique , le cout des abonnements forcs ... pour le passage du cuivre a la fibre et le remplacement du vieux matos !

Ce gouvernement et nos narques ne sont pas en reste pour nous pondre un taxe par jour !

Preuve  l'appui , je peux justifier de chaque taxe avanc ici !

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Tu relais les fakes news payes par le lobby ptrolier toi ?


L'arsenal rchauffiste en deux mots : lobby ptrolier. Explications filandreuses, attaques ad hominem, par contre pour les arguments honntes et probants, on repassera.
Au fait, que pensez-vous des lobbys nuclaires, des lobbys onusiens et des lobbys verts type greenpeace / amnesty, qui brillent tout particulirement par limpartialit et la neutralit de leurs jugements sans oublier leur immense tolrance aux autres ides...

----------


## BenoitM

> L'arsenal rchauffiste en deux mots : lobby ptrolier. Explications filandreuses, attaques ad hominem, par contre pour les arguments honntes et probants, on repassera.
> Au fait, que pensez-vous des lobbys nuclaires, des lobbys onusiens et des lobbys verts type greenpeace / amnesty, qui brillent tout particulirement par limpartialit et la neutralit de leurs jugements sans oublier leur immense tolrance aux autres ides...


J'aimerai bien que Greenpeace / amnesty dispossent du mme poids conomique que le lobby ptrolier ou cigarettier  :;): 
Le lobby onusiens je sais pas vraiment ce que c'est

Le lobby nuclaire ment encore plus que Greenpeace sans connaitre ses actions aux niveaux des politiciens

----------


## Ecthelion2

> J'aimerai bien que Greenpeace / amnesty dispossent du mme poids conomique que le lobby ptrolier ou cigarettier 
> Le lobby onusiens je sais pas vraiment ce que c'est
> 
> Le lobby nuclaire ment encore plus que Greenpeace sans connaitre ses actions aux niveaux des politiciens



Laisses-les dbattre entre eux stp, entre le climato-sceptique qui n'a pas compris que malgr les dcennies d'exprience et les milliards de dveloppement, les jours du moteur thermique sont compts, et le mec qui prne de sauver cologiquement le monde par du capitalisme pur et dur plutt que par la dcroissance, le combat est rude !

----------


## Ryu2000

L'industrie ptrolire investi  fond dans les alternatives au moteur thermique, car elle sait qu'on approche de la fin du ptrole bon march.
Le ptrole se fera de plus en plus rare et donc de plus en plus cher  extraire.
Bon il y a encore le Venezuela qui dborde de ptrole...

Si le gouvernement est parti en guerre contre le diesel ce n'est pas pour des raisons cologique, car se dbarrasser de sa voiture diesel pour acheter une voiture lectrique neuve, pollue plus que garder se voiture Diesel.
Vous croyez qu'on ne crer pas de pollution en construisant / "recyclant" une batterie ?

Il y un autre projet maintenant :
Chauffage : le gouvernement prvoit de se dbarrasser des chaudires au fioul



> Trois millions et demi de foyers qui se chauffent au fioul ont vu le prix du carburant augmenter de 30% en un an. Le gouvernement entend se dbarrasser de ce mode de chauffage en dix ans.


Il va falloir que des millions de foyers investissent dans un nouveau mode de chauffage.
Je ne vois pas bien quelles alternatives il existe...
Llectrique est une mauvaise ide car le prix du kWh est trop lev.
Le gaz finira probablement pas tre considr trop polluant comme le diesel aujourd'hui...

====
On utilise l'cologie pour culpabiliser les gens, pour les forcer  accepter des projets intolrable ainsi qu' investir dans une voiture neuve.
Le gouvernement pousse  la consommation en utilisant l'cologie comme prtexte, c'est quand mme fort ! (et tout le monde tombe dans le panneau)

Hidalgo : les diesel d'avant 2005 interdits dans Paris en 2019
VOITURES DIESEL ET ESSENCE : CE QUANNE HIDALGO PRVOIT POUR LES SORTIR DE PARIS

Vous pensez vraiment que mettre sa voiture  la casse pour acheter une voiture lectrique neuve, a va sauver la plante ?
Le gouvernement n'a rien fait pour faire baisser le prix des transports en commun.
Les tickets de train et de bus sont toujours hors de prix.

Le gouvernement se fout de l'environnement.

----------


## Darkzinus

> *Vlo en ville : le meilleur moyen pour tre le plus rapide !*
> 
> Sinon la solution  c'est la voiture  hydrogne, marche trs bien, a fait ses preuves, zro pollution.


Et tu le produis comment ton Hydrogne ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et tu le produis comment ton Hydrogne ?


Non, mais, videmment, si tu poses des questions...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mingolito

> Et tu le produis comment ton Hydrogne ?


Avec du renouvelable : solaire, olien, etc.
D'ailleurs c'est aussi li au problme de surpopulation, si la France avait 30 millions d'habitants et pas 70 et bientt 100 a serait plus facile de passer au 100% renouvelable, ne serais ce que avec les barrages qui du coup auraient une part bien plus lev sur la production globale. Les barrages peuvent tres utiliss comme zone de stockage avec une turbine qui remonte l'eau dans la rserve quand il y  trop d'nergie dans le rseau (vent + solaire), et donc ensuite rendre disponible l'nergie quand il n'y n  pas assez dans le rseau (nuit et pas de vent).

Une tude montrait que le prix de l'nergie solaire et olienne ne fait que baisser et va devenir moins cher que le charbon... Donc l'humanit n' plus aucune excuse pour justifier son suicide actuel, les technologies sont la.

Donc stockage : Barrage + hydrogne. Source d'nergie :  solaire plus olien. C'est dj fonctionnel techniquement et mis en production un peu partout dans le monde, il faut juste gnraliser. Avec une baisse de population et non une croissance a serait plus simple.

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Donc stockage : Barrage + hydrogne. Source d'nergie : solaire plus olien.


En Grande-Bretagne, ils n'ont ni barrage, ni soleil... doivent-ils compter sur le vent ?

Lconomie alimente par le vent de lAustralie du Sud en illustre le srieux.
Dans la capitale, Adlade, durant deux jours de suite (28 et 29 avril 2016) des milliers de malheureux voyageurs nont pu compter que sur eux-mmes car des variations importantes de lnergie olienne ont dmoli lalimentation de sa ligne ferroviaire lectrique Seaford/Tonsley.








https://stopthesethings.com/2016/05/...-of-commuters/
LAustralie du Sud est appele la Capitale de lnergie olienne. Ses 1477MW de capacit olienne sont dits correspondre  environ 40% de la capacit totale de production.
Avec sa tentative de sen remettre  la mto pour lnergie, lAustralie du Sud a connu des pannes  lchelle de ltat lorsque lnergie olienne seffondre totalement, et de faon totalement imprvisible :  https://stopthesethings.com/2015/11/...ses-powerless/
Et outre des pannes totales, le rseau dAustralie du Sud est devenu de plus en plus instable, avec des fluctuations massives et brutales de la production dnergie olienne menaant la scurit dapprovisionnement (sans parler du lger inconvnient de la monte en flche des prix).

Les rseaux lectriques sont, par dfinition, des systmes et ils ne sont pas (et nont jamais t) conus pour tolrer les abus de sources dnergie qui peuvent balancer sans pravis 450MW dans un rseau ; ou rciproquement soustraire 150MW en quelques minutes ou presque 500MW en une heure ou deux.




> le climato-sceptique qui n'a pas compris que malgr les dcennies d'exprience et les milliards de dveloppement, les jours du moteur thermique sont compts


Le concept de moteur thermique en soi ne mourra jamais, un moteur thermique peut trs bien fonctionner avec n'importe quel type de source chaude, comme le moteur Stirling (combustion externe), les moteurs  thanol ou  biomasse liquide (mais dans ce cas on est confront au problme d'exploitation de terres agricoles  des fins non-alimentaires).

C'tait surtout pour rpondre aux gens qui pensent que l'lectrique est parfaitement clean, puisque mme des relais mainstream admettent qu'il n'en est rien (et non pas les "lobbys ptroliers").

En attendant celui qui cherche  s'en prendre  la vie humaine selon des convictions politiques et quasi-religieuses, c'est bien l'cologiste et pas le climato-raliste.

----------


## Mat.M

La vision et les arguments poujadistes et populos a va bien un moment merci !

On ne paie pas plus d'impts en France qu'ailleurs et le pouvoir d'achat a se mesure en parit avec le cot de la vie pas avec la fiscalit.
Tous ces arguments populos a vient d'une majorit de gens qui ne comprennent rien  l'conomie.

Mais histoire de taper un peu sur tout le monde aussi bien sur le petit peuple que sur le gouvernement  ::mouarf::  ce dernier prend largement les gens pour des imbciles car je ne vois pas trop bien le rapport entre les revenus fiscaux et la prservation du climat.
Etant donn que le climat il se fait tout seul donc cette fiscalit qui consiste  faire des prlvements supplmentaires c'est ni plus ni moins que pour boucher les trous dans les caisses de l'Etat et des collectivits

----------


## Mat.M

> Et tu le produis comment ton Hydrogne ?


l'hydrogne s'obtient par fermentation ou par combustion d'un hydrocarbure.

Pour rappel la combustion d'une molcule d'hydrocarbure avec une molcule d'oxygne donne une molcule d'eau et d'hydrogne.
Voil la formule CH4 + H2O → CO + 3 H2
Maintenant c'est certain que pour produire de l'hydrogne il faut des hydrocarbures donc oui c'est le serpent qui se mord la queue quelque part

----------


## MABROUKI

> rYU2000
> Il va falloir que des millions de foyers investissent dans un nouveau mode de chauffage.
> Je ne vois pas bien quelles alternatives il existe...
> Llectrique est une mauvaise ide car le prix du kWh est trop lev.
> Le gaz finira probablement pas tre considr trop polluant comme le diesel aujourd'hui...


Il suffit de changer la brleur  pour passer au gaz propane,et de se pourvoir d'une petite citerne dans le jardin
Il me semble que ce moyen de chauffage est rpandu  la campagne franaise qui n'est  par desservie par canalisation GN...
Sans compter qu'il ne dgage pas autant de particules que le diesel  ,possde un PCS suprieur au gazole  domestique et mme au gaz GN (Pouvoir Calorifique Superieur)   et son cot est plus bas que le gazole : car il provient des gaz de ptrole torchs rcuprs ...
Chez moi  , des agglomrations entires  sont desservies par ce moyen :bacs  de stockage de gaz propane +rseau de distribution ,chauffage individuel campagnard  ,chauffage et cuisine des collges ,lyces et coles primaires isoles quipes de citerne individuelle de stockage dont on fait l'appoint tous les 6 mois ...
Le  gazole c'est de la merde je m'excuse  car en plus du cot (car il faut raffiner du ptrole,au passage  est plus cher que le gaz GN ou Propane) ,il est aussi sale que le charbon de coque ou lignite...

Mais l aussi  les lobbys ptroliers(raffineur et distributeurs) sont  la manuvre 
Car  ltat franais est de mche avec eux pour tailler  des croupires avec les TVA  sur les carburants 
Le systme fiscal TVA actuel  devrait exclure les carburants car il est  aberrant : la taxe est un pourcentage du prix  de vente,au lieu dtre un pourcentage dgressif quant les prix montent ,la France ntant producteur de ptrole...

Au passage le PCS est le rendement calorifique par unit (kg ou m3)   brl d'un carburant donn :
                  Q.U. brle        PCS (kWh)                     Emission de CO2

Gaz naturel	1 m3	         10.4 kWh	                          200 g/kWh
Propane	        1 kg	         13.835 kWh	                  230 g/kWh
Butane             	1 kg	         13.720 kWh	                  230 g/kWh
Fioul domest.	1 L	         10.4 kWh	                          270 g/kWh

----------


## MABROUKI

rebonjour

ici  sur le site Pic Bleu pour etre edifi :
https://www.picbleu.fr/page/tableau-...i-des-energies

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour




> RYU2000
> Vous pensez vraiment que mettre sa voiture  la casse pour acheter une voiture lectrique neuve, a va sauver la plante ?


La aussi  le gaz propane fait des miracles : des milliers de vhicules(la plupart des taxis)  roulent au gaz propane grce  un kit de conversion ,dont le prix est subventionn par ltat pour un prix qui semble ridicule en France (100 euros) mais qui est lquivalent de 2 fois le salaire moyen chez moi,pour encourager sa consommation...
Les stations  services  distribuant le propane prolifrent  car le prix d'un plein est 3 fois moins cher que l'essence 
Sans parler du fait que le kit permet de basculer sur le carburateur essence si il n' y a de stations services disposant de propane dans le lieu...

----------


## Ryu2000

> On ne paie pas plus d'impts en France qu'ailleurs et le pouvoir d'achat a se mesure en parit avec le cot de la vie pas avec la fiscalit.


Y'en a qui ne sont pas d'accord :
La France, 2e pays au monde o l'on paie le plus d'impts



> La France est dsormais vice-championne du monde de la pression fiscale, selon l'tude annuelle de l'OCDE (Organisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques). En 2016, les impts (sur le revenu, les socits et la fortune), les taxes et les cotisations sociales reprsentaient,  eux seuls, 45,3 % du PIB (Produit intrieur brut), tandis que la moyenne de l'OCDE se situait au-dessous de la barre de 35 %.
> 
> Cette anne, les Franais ont mme d attendre le 24 juillet 2017, date symbolique de la libration fiscale afin de ne plus travailler pour rgler leurs impts et taxes, mais pour eux-mmes, selon l'association Contribuables Associs.


La France championne d'Europe des impts



> Les Franais sont les plus taxs d'Europe
> Surtout avec cette nouvelle hausse de la pression fiscale, la France risque fort de conserver cette anne son titre de championne d'Europe des taxes. Si l'on en croit une tude publie en dcembre par Eurostat, l'Hexagone avait ravi en 2016 au Danemark la premire place du continent en matire de prlvements obligatoires, devant la Belgique, la Sude et le Danemark. A l'autre bout du classement, l'Irlande reste le pays europen o les impts sont les plus lgers (23,8% du PIB  comparer avec les 47,6% de la France).


Le cot de la vie augmente, les salaires n'augmentent pas, donc le pouvoir d'achat des franais est de plus en plus faible.




> Il suffit de changer la brleur  pour passer au gaz propane,et de se pourvoir d'une petite citerne dans le jardin


Tout a doit coter cher.
Et un jour le propane sera critiqu...
Les critres vont changer, on va trouver un autre problme.

Au dbut on nous disait que le diesel tait sale, aprs on a dit qu'il tait propre et  la fin on nous dit qu'il est sale...
Alors qu'au final tu fais plus de km avec 1L de Diesel qu'avec 1L d'essence, donc c'est un peu mieux que l'essence selon comment on regarde.




> La aussi  le gaz propane fait des miracles : des milliers de vhicules(la plupart des taxis)  roulent au gaz propane grce  un kit de conversion ,dont le prix est subventionn par ltat pour un prix qui semble ridicule en France (100 euros) mais qui est lquivalent de 2 fois le salaire moyen chez moi,pour encourager sa consommation...


J'ai jamais entendu parler de cette histoire de kit de conversion pour faire un moteur au propane  partir d'un moteur  essence.
Donc je sais pas...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> 'ai jamais entendu parler de cette histoire de kit de conversion pour faire un moteur au propane  partir d'un moteur  essence.
> Donc je sais pas...


Tu es un franc  et le kit de conversion  est une invention ingnieuse de francs  ,pas d'arabes !!!
Ce matin en regardant France Info et ses flashes sur les gilets jaunes,elle montrait l'objet de leur colere : une station  essence  avec une des pompes  estampill  carburant GPLC  !!! 
En fait un moteur  double usage :essence et gaz GPL (Gaz Propane Liqufi)
ce lien  dcrit mais pas compltement car il manque le rservoir de gaz GPL()  qui doit tre place dans la malle arriere ,un peut gnant !!!
http://rmgaz.com/capteurs-de-pressio...m-a-bosch.html

----------


## Mingolito

* "Gilets jaunes" : des cyclistes organisent des contre-manifestations*

<< Ils veulent faire entendre "une autre son de cloche" et rappeler que le vlo est une "alternative crdible".

"Les vrais gilets jaunes, c'est pas eux, c'est nous!" Alors que les "gilets jaunes" s'apprtent  manifester et  bloquer le pays samedi, une association de cyclistes bretons organise le mme jour  Saint-Brieuc dans les Ctes-d'Armor, une contre-manifestation  vlo pour faire "entendre un autre son de cloche", a indiqu mercredi 14 novembre un de ses responsables  l'AFP.

"Essence trop chre? Changez de pompe !", proclame l'appel  manifester, illustr d'une pompe  essence et d'une pompe  vlo, publi sur Facebook par l'association bretonne Vlo-Utile. "Les vrais gilets jaunes, c'est pas eux, c'est nous!", a expliqu  l'AFP Clment Janot, un de ses responsables.

"Le gilet jaune, c'est un accessoire de cyclistes que l'on porte toute l'anne sur le dos. On ne le met pas juste une semaine par an pour dire qu'on n'est pas content."

L'association, qui revendique 500 adhrents, appelle  une dambulation cycliste samedi aprs-midi dans les rues de Saint-Brieuc (45.000 habitants), "seul, en famille ou entre amis".

Au mme moment, un groupe Facebook de gilets jaunes, "Le pouvoir du peuple 22", appelle  une opration escargot sur la RN12 (axe Rennes-Brest) et au blocage d'une zone commerciale en priphrie de Saint-Brieuc.
Carburant : les gilets jaunes pas convaincus par les mesurespar franceinfo

"Le but n'est pas d'organiser une confrontation. On ne veut pas en dcoudre", a soulign Clment Janot, en se disant "pacifiste". "On veut juste faire entendre un autre son de cloche, montrer qu'il n'y a pas que la voiture et que c'est possible et urgent de faire autrement", a-t-il ajout. "videmment, il n'est pas question d'obliger tous les cyclistes  faire du vlo mais de dire que c'est une alternative crdible et sous-utilise."

Des manifestations similaires,  l'appel d'associations de cyclistes, sont notamment prvues samedi 17 novembre  Lons-le-Saunier (Jura), Tours et Nantes.   Source >>

----------


## Darkzinus

> En fait un moteur  double usage :essence et gaz GPL (Gaz Propane Liqufi)
> ce lien  dcrit mais pas compltement car il manque le rservoir de gaz GPL()  qui doit tre place dans la malle arriere ,un peut gnant !!!
> http://rmgaz.com/capteurs-de-pressio...m-a-bosch.html


Il existe dj sur le march des voitures bi carburation comme le Dacia Duster (il existe probablement d'autres modles) o on a un rservoir essence et un rservoir GPL.

----------


## Mingolito

> l'hydrogne s'obtient par fermentation ou par combustion d'un hydrocarbure.
> 
> Pour rappel la combustion d'une molcule d'hydrocarbure avec une molcule d'oxygne donne une molcule d'eau et d'hydrogne.
> Voil la formule CH4 + H2O → CO + 3 H2
> Maintenant c'est certain que pour produire de l'hydrogne il faut des hydrocarbures donc oui c'est le serpent qui se mord la queue quelque part


N'importe quoi, tu peux aussi produire trs facilement de l'Hydrogne  partir d'lectricit par exemple par hydrolyse, donc source solaire ou Eolien.
Tu peux mme le faire chez toi.

----------


## Darkzinus

> N'importe quoi, tu peux aussi produire trs facilement de l'Hydrogne  partir d'lectricit par exemple par hydrolyse, donc source solaire ou Eolien.
> Tu peux mme le faire chez toi.


Il ne faut pas occulter le fait que l'hydrolyse de l'eau consomme justement beaucoup d'nergie.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> * "Gilets jaunes" : des cyclistes organisent des contre-manifestations*
> 
> << Ils veulent faire entendre "une autre son de cloche" et rappeler que le vlo est une "alternative crdible".


Bien, a montre que la propagande gouvernementale fonctionne chez certains abrutis.
Rduire le mouvement des Gilets Jaunes  juste la hausse du gasoil, c'est aussi con que de croire que cette hausse a un quelconque intrt cologique.  ::roll::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Rduire le mouvement des Gilets Jaunes  juste la hausse du gasoil, c'est aussi con que de croire que cette hausse a un quelconque intrt cologique.


Mais non t'as pas compris, faut aussi que tu branche un vlo d'appartement sur une dynamo gante, comme a tu passeras tout ton temps libre  pdaler pour compenser les hausses de l'lectricit, du gaz, et du fioul.  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais non t'as pas compris, faut aussi que tu branche un vlo d'appartement sur une dynamo gante, comme a tu passeras tout ton temps libre  pdaler pour compenser les hausses de l'lectricit, du gaz, et du fioul.


 ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bien, a montre que la propagande gouvernementale fonctionne chez certains abrutis.


Je connais des "cologistes extrmistes", je les ai vu partager sur Facebook des messages qui critiquent ceux qui ne sont pas content de la hausse des taxes sur le carburant.
D'aprs eux les gens ne s'indignent pas pour les bonnes choses.
Il y a plein de choses scandaleuse qui ne font pas ragir la masse et quand a parle du prix de l'essence subitement elle s'active.

Du coup juste pour faire chier ils soutiennent l'augmentation des taxes sur l'essence.
Mme si ils savent que a ne va pas faire diminuer la consommation de Diesel et que a va rduire encore un peu plus le pouvoir d'achat des franais.
Mais ils aiment bien engueuler tout le monde "Vous tuez la plante avec vos voitures !".

Les mdias pro Macron, vont tre content de pouvoir filmer 4, 5 cyclistes qui vont faire la promotion du vlo pour remplacer la voiture sur les petits trajets.

====
Ils ont l'habitude de chercher des terroristes, mais l ils ont du chercher les crateurs d'un groupe Facebook :
Gilets jaunes : les renseignements ont identifi les huit initiateurs du mouvement



> PROFIL - Selon une note des services de renseignements consulte par RTL, les initiateurs du mouvement des gilets jaunes sont huit Franciliens, gs de 27  35 ans, sans lien connu avec des groupes dangereux, apolitiques, et fans de rassemblements automobiles.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je connais des "cologistes extrmistes", je les ai vu partager sur Facebook des messages qui critiquent ceux qui ne sont pas content de la hausse des taxes sur le carburant.
> D'aprs eux les gens ne s'indignent pas pour les bonnes choses.
> Il y a plein de choses scandaleuse qui ne font pas ragir la masse et quand a parle du prix de l'essence subitement elle s'active.


J'ai vu passer a aussi, mais rien  voir avec les cologistes extrmistes, en tous cas, ce n'est pas partag que par eux, enfin pour ma part, ceux que j'ai vu la partager, font gaffe sur un certain nombre de choses mais sont trs loin d'tre des extrmistes (voir mme loin d'tre colos pour certains xD).

La plus grosse partie que j'ai vu la partager, c'est surtout (comme je l'avais annonc dans je ne sais plus quel fil) pour gueuler contre les "preneurs d'otages" qui vont les empcher de faire ce qu'ils avaient prvu le 17, et pour dire que oui, il faut se battre pour l'cologie (mais pas le 17, le 17 ils ont besoin de la voiture pour emmener le petit  son match de foot), et que donc c'est effectivement mal de se plaindre de la hausse du gazoil...

----------


## Ryu2000

> pour gueuler contre les "preneurs d'otages" qui vont les empcher de faire ce qu'ils avaient prvu le 17


Perso ds que des gens sont fch aprs le gouvernement je suis content.  ::mrgreen:: 
Le gouvernement fait de la merde, il faut que le peuple se rvolte un peu, mme si a ne sert  rien.
Au final ce n'est qu'une soupape, les gens gueulent a les dtend un peu et voil il reparte au boulot  gagner que dalle et  avoir du mal  se loger / se chauffer / se nourrir.

Dans plein de foyer si la voiture ou le rfrigrateur ou le lave linge tombe en panne, la situation devient critique.
On a enchan Sarkozy, Hollande et Macron et maintenant la France est  genoux, on est quasiment mort, il n'y a plus aucun espoir.

Les Franais tolrent beaucoup, mais ils craqueront peut-tre un jour.
a finira peut-tre pas avec la guillotine, mais y'aura peut-tre une rvolution un jour.
Mme si a va tre compliqu  cause de la surveillance de masse...

La bonne nouvelle c'est que la cote de popularit de Macron va probablement continuer sa chute, c'est toujours a...

===
La taxe sur le Diesel n'aura pas d'impact positif sur l'cologie.

----------


## Mingolito

*Gilet Jaune = Bullshit*
*La preuve*




> Rouler en voiture n'a jamais tait aussi peu cher.
> 
> Prenons 1980.
> 
> SMIC = 2500 francs Essence = 3.40 francs
> 
> On peut acheter 735 litres avec SMIC.
> 
> 2018.
> ...


C'est Macron qui  raison, parce que pour l'conomie c'est mieux de diminuer les charges des entreprises pour diminuer le chmage, et donc d'augmenter les taxes sur les carburants pour diminuer les importations de ptrole, la pollution et encourager la mise en place de solutions de remplacement cologiques. 

Dommage que les excellentes mesures de notre excellent prsident soit gches par une poigne de crtins prt  tuer (1 mort) pour imposer leurs ides stupides.

----------


## BenoitM

> *Gilet Jaune = Bullshit*
> *La preuve*


Peut-tre que la voiture cote moins cher qu'avant. Mais tu as plus de besoin qu'avant (internet/gsm,ect)
Que la voiture tait  l'poque un luxe mais que celle-ci est devenu une ncessit 




> C'est Macron qui  raison, parce que pour l'conomie c'est mieux de diminuer les charges des entreprises pour diminuer le chmage, et donc d'augmenter les taxes sur les carburants pour diminuer les importations de ptrole, la pollution et encourager la mise en place de solutions de remplacement cologiques.


Il serait plus logique de diminuer les taxes sur les personne fixes alors...


Moi le problme que j'ai avec se mouvement c'est qu'il ne propose pas de solution.
Ils ne prnent pas de nouvelles taxes (rtablir celles qui ont t supprimes), ne prnent pas de diminution de dpense.

----------


## Mingolito

> Que la voiture tait  l'poque un luxe mais que celle-ci est devenu une ncessit


Mais c'est bien a le problme, quand tu entends une bonne femme  la TV qui dit que la "pauvre" maintenant elle doit devoir rflchir  optimiser ses dplacements avant de  prendre le volant pour regrouper ses achats tu te dis qu'il fallait bien augmenter l'essence.

Il y  un tas de gens qui prennent la voiture tous le temps pour des raisons inutiles alors qu'ils ne devraient absolument pas.





> Mais tu as plus de besoin qu'avant (internet/gsm,ect)


Ouais genre passer ton temps sur internet alors que ca consomme normment d'nergie ou pire encore passer son temps  prendre l'avion qui est en plein boom et qui dtruit la plante  cause du krosne.

Merci d'apporter de l'eau  mon moulin.
Les gens feraient mieux de cultiver un potager dans leur jardin en utilisant du compost plutt que de passer leur vie  regarder la TV, surfer sur internet et parcourir le monde en avion ou en voiture,  un moment donn il faut savoir ce qu'on veux, continuer  dtruire la plante ou la sauver. C'est pas en votant colo que a changera quoi que ce soit, c'est les gens qui doivent changer leur comportement, sinon rsultat -> Fin du monde.

Autrefois les gens ils avaient un potager, ils avaient pas de vacances, pas de voiture et pas d'internet, et ils tait moins dprims que maintenant, et ils taient pas tous obse, rflchissez  a...


Mange les lgumes de ton potager, ne prends plus l'avion et l'auto et n'utilise plus internet, et vends ta maison de 300m2, on vie trs bien  5 dans une seule pice  ::lun:: 




*Encore des graphiques effrayants sur l'activit humaine nuisible :*

----------


## MABROUKI

> Mingolito 
> Autrefois les gens ils avaient un potager, ils avaient pas de vacances, pas de voiture et pas d'internet, et ils tait moins dprims que maintenant, et ils taient pas tous obse, rflchissez  a...


C'est stupfiant ,mirobolant ,toi le chantre du Libralisme ,donc du Progrs  sans frein(Progrs sans frein et Libralisme sont en fait 2 termes pour designer la mme chose),tu veux nous renvoyer au temps du "bonheur champtre"...!!!
Las pour toi ,les Libraux pur et durs ne dorment pas eux ,parbleu !!!
Ils ont non seulement invent le train ,la bagnole ,l'avion et les carburants qui vont avec pour transporter  des *voyageurs-travailleurs et consommateurs* (eh oui) , et simultanment  la Radio, puis la TV, puis non satisfaits de ces 2 derniers instruments l' *Internet* ,la deuxime catgorie d'instruments libraux servant  dresser les mmes voyageurs-travailleurs et consommateurs pour qu'ils travaillent et consomment !!!...
Si tu prnes larrt de la consommation ,tu va ruiner les Libraux & les voyageurs-travailleurs et consommateurs ...
Ce faisant tu te mtamorphoserais  en  Hugo Chavez francais  et les franais (gilets jaunes) pourraient fuir en Italie,Belgique ou Allemagne...
La protesta  des gilets jaunes est en fait un changement du nouveau millnaire,ou les citoyens  des Etats-Nations classiques ont disparu      ,pour  se transformer  en citoyens du libralisme (voyageurs-travailleurs et consommateurs)...
Ce nouveau type  de citoyen  est sensible seulement  la publicit ,  son porte-feuille  et ne croit  aucune idologie ...
On pourrait le comparer au citoyen romain  de la fin de l'empire romain: pain et cirque sont ses 2 mamelles !!!

----------


## Mingolito

Ca veux dire que je suis peut tre "catalogu" un peu trop facilement...

On peut tre pour l'conomie de march et le capitalisme et pour le contrle des naissances, les taxes sur les carburants fossiles, et pour avoir des lois  vocation cologique.

Je pourrais te dire "Trump il est formidable", il a fait baisser le chmage dans son pays mais en mme temps il fait fit de tous les projets cologiques donc c'est peut tre pas la voie  suivre. 

Les gens croient que cologie c'est de gauche mais c'est une connerie, pour mettre en place des mesures cologiques il faut avoir de l'argent, donc avoir une conomie prospre et riche, donc une conomie de march capitaliste.
Exemple acheter une voiture lectrique ou  hydrogne ou hybride c'est bien plus cher que d'acheter un vieux disel d'occasion. C'est les riches qui achtent des Tesla... Changer sa vielle chaudire  fioul ou ses radiateurs lectriques pour avoir une chaudire  gaz (moins polluante que le fioul) ou  bois (renouvelable) ou une pompe  chaleur c'est cher, refaire isoler totalement sa maison c'est cher, et avoir un jardin potager ca  un cout. Mettre des capteurs solaires sur son toit, et une solution de rcupration d 'eau avec une cuve aussi c'est cher. Exemple : La Suisse, championne europenne de lcologie. La Suisse c'est pas tout  fait un pays pauvre et encore moins communiste...

<<*La Suisse, championne europenne de lcologie*
En 2018, la Suisse est classe comme le pays le plus cologique du monde par lEnvironnemental Performance Index, devant la France et le Danemark, grce  des politiques nergtiques efficaces. Les pays nordiques restent trs prsents dans le classement.
Qualit de lair, accs  leau, exposition aux mtaux lourds, biodiversit, mission de CO2 et nergie Ce sont quelques critres parmi les 24 quutilise luniversit amricaine de Yale pour publier son  Environnemental Performance Index  (indice de performance environnementale, EPI). Cette tude classe 180 pays selon leur performance cologique. Elle fait la part belle  deux objectifs : la sant environnementale et la vitalit de lcosystme. La qualit de lair reste le dfi le plus important en termes de sant publique.>>

----------


## tanaka59

Une chiffre ffarant ? Entre 2008 et 2018 le nombre de vhicules a moteurs est pass de 800 millions  1,2 milliards. Dont presque 50 millions de 2 roues rien qu'en asie ! 

On reparle des moteurs 2 temps de booster et ptrolette qui pollue plus que les moteurs des voitures ?

Tiens dans les trucs comiques eux aussi : https://www.boursier.com/actualites/...sse-40196.html . Pour recevoir un ticket de caisse , faudra bientt avoir la fid avec au passage moyennant finance :@ !

----------


## Mingolito

C'est la grande classe les "gilets jaunes" :

*Ain : un lu et son compagnon victimes d'une agression homophobe commise par des "gilets jaunes"*
<<Raphal Duret et son compagnon ont t agresss dans leur voiture  un barrage tenu par des "gilets jaunes". @ Capture d'cran Facebook de Raphal Duret

Un lu de Bourg-en-Bresse et son compagnon ont t agresss par des "gilets jaunes" qui les ont menac en raison de leur homosexualit samedi et ont dgrad leur voiture.

En plein mouvement de blocage samedi, un lu de Bourg-en-Bresse, dans l'Ain, et son compagnon ont subi une agression homophobe de la part de "gilets jaunes", comme il l'a racont  La Voix de l'Ain.

Une voiture endommage. En fin de matine, Raphal Duret, conseiller municipal de Bourg-en-Bresse, et son compagnon s'engagent en voiture sur le rond-point qui mne au centre commercial  de Bourg-en-Bresse o ils ont l'intention de faire leurs courses. L'accs est barr par des manifestants. Ne sachant que faire, ils tentent d'avancer. C'est  ce moment-l que les "gilets jaunes" les ont agresss sans qu'aucun d'entre eux ne s'interpose.

"Ils ont essay de nous arracher de nos places, un cauchemar, on a rien compris", dcrit l'lu au journal local. Les manifestants s'attaquent galement au vhicule : un feu, le pare-brise arrire et un rtroviseur sont briss.

Des menaces homophobes. "J'ai entendu certains manifestants dire, "je le reconnais, c'est un pd.  partir de l, ils nous ont menacs", rapporte Raphal Duret. Deux policiers prsents extraient les deux passagers de la foule pour les mettre en scurit. Le compagnon de l'lu a dclar avoir reu des menaces de mort sur Twitter. Le couple a dcid de dposer plainte. Source >>


<<*Cognac: une conductrice victime d'insultes racistes  un barrage de gilets jaunes*

Une automobiliste a t victime d'injures racistes alors qu'elle tentait de circuler sur un rond-point  Cognac en Charente. 




"Retourne dans ton pays", "c'est grce aux allocs a", "dgage"... Diffuse sur les rseaux sociaux, une courte vido montrant plusieurs gilets jaunes s'en prendre  une automobiliste qui tentait de forcer le passage scandalise les internautes. Selon le quotidien Charente Libre, les faits se sont drouls  Cognac, sur un rond-point prs d'un supermarch Lidl que l'on voit  l'arrire-plan. 

Enerve par le dferlement d'insultes racistes dont elle est victime et par les manifestants qui l'empchent de passer, l'automobiliste sort de sa voiture pour s'en prendre aux gilets jaunes prsents. Retenue par une personne qui l'accompagne, elle finit par quitter les lieux, toujours sous les injures. Source >>

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est Macron qui  raison, parce que pour l'conomie c'est mieux de diminuer les charges des entreprises pour diminuer le chmage


Ben, oui. Encore et toujours des cadeaux aux entreprises. 

On ne compte plus les milliards donns aux entreprises pour soi-disant faire baisser le chmage. Rsultat ? Des patrons toujours plus riches et le chmage qui ne baisse pas, non, il augmente mme. 
T'as d'autres solutions que d'entuber les gens qui bossent ?

----------


## virginieh

Le chmage haut n'a pas de rpercussion ngative sur l'entreprise prive.
En mme temps un chmage haut permet de garder des salaires bas de base.
Si, en plus, l'tat donne de l'argent aux entreprise sous le prtexte que le chmage est haut, et ce anne aprs anne, depuis belle lurette.

Pour quelle raison essayeraient ils de le faire baisser ?

Et je dis pas c'est pas un jugement, le but d'une entreprise ce n'est pas d'employer des gens, mais de faire des bnfices. Ils n'emploient que dans la mesure ou a permettra de les augmenter encore plus.
L o il y a de l'hypocrisie par contre ce sont les "no libraux" qui prtendent vouloir moins d'tat dans l'conomie, mais qui ne critiquent pas les aides de l'tat aux entreprises et au contraire les considrent positives.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les gens croient que cologie c'est de gauche mais c'est une connerie, pour mettre en place des mesures cologiques il faut avoir de l'argent, donc avoir une conomie prospre et riche, donc une conomie de march capitaliste.


L'conomie de march capitaliste n'est pas systmatiquement synonyme de prosprit...
Les plus grosses crises conomique de l'histoire de l'humanit ont t caus par le capitalisme.
Donc a ne fonctionne pas toujours trs bien.
De 1945  1975 a allait un peu prs bien.
Depuis les annes 80 l'conomie va de plus en plus mal, et a c'est acclr depuis 2000.

Je crois que les allemands font parti des premiers  avoir eu une politique de protection de l'environnement :
Protection de la nature et des animaux sous le Troisime Reich

===
Ce n'est pas parce que quelqu'un est de gauche qu'il est contre l'conomie de march capitaliste.
DSK est socialiste et il n'a rien contre le capitalisme par exemple.




> On ne compte plus les milliards donns aux entreprises pour soi-disant faire baisser le chmage.


Non mais mme sans a, il y a une politique d'austrit, l'tat cherche  rcuprer le plus d'argent pour essayer de limiter l'augmentation de sa dette, mais ce n'est pas un bon plan.
Mais c'est vrai que si on prenait un peu plus aux riches on ne serait pas oblig de prendre autant aux autres.




> Des patrons toujours plus riches et le chmage qui ne baisse pas, non, il augmente mme.


Il ne faut pas mettre tous les patrons dans le mme panier.
Si tu crer ton entreprise, tu es un patron et tu n'es pas riche, tu vas tre noyer sous les charges et tu vas galrer pour faire survivre ton entreprise.

Bon par contre si t'es Apple, Google, Starbucks, Amazon, l a va.




Si a se trouve augmenter le prix du carburant a va augmenter le prix du transport ce qui va avoir une rpercussion sur tous les prix.

----------


## Buffet_froid

*Mingolito, BHL, mme combat !!*




> Dommage que les excellentes mesures de notre excellent prsident soit gches par une poigne de crtins prt  *[se faire]* tuer (1 mort*e*) pour imposer leurs ides stupides.


Rappelons aux donneurs de leons citadins, dconnects du rel, que "la poigne de crtins" est constitue majoritairement de petites gens des zones rurales pour qui la mobilit motorise est quasi-vitale, en particulier les artisans-commerants qui ont plusieurs dizaines de km  effectuer chaque jour pour grer leurs chantiers, et je ne crois pas que les convertir au pousse-pousse, au triporteur ou au tltravail soit trs adquat.
https://www.franceinter.fr/emissions...-novembre-2018

Je rappelle galement une nime fois que le CO n'est pas un polluant.

Petite carte des gisements de gaz de schiste en Europe, pour tous ceux qui croiraient encore  la fin imminente des nergies fossiles :

----------


## mm_71

[QUOTE=Buffet_froid;10603682]*Mingolito, BHL, mme combat !!*


Du BHL en grande forme. Tout ce qui n'est pas conforme est poujadiste, il aurait pu citer grard Nicou, a aurait t moins banal. Et il atteint un sommet avec "_fiscalit cologique_". La fiscalit est proportionnelle au revenu, pas les taxes dont il est ici question qui sont invariables et les mmes pour tous.




> Je rappelle galement une nime fois que le CO n'est pas un polluant.


Quoi qu'il en soit a reste irrespirable, j'en ai fait l'exprience en splo et c'est pas pass loin...

----------


## Ryu2000

> (1 mort)


La fille de la manifestante tue en Savoie est "gilet jaune" dans le Vaucluse
Gilets Jaunes : la fille de la manifestante tue compte porter plainte contre le gouvernement



> Elle a prfr garder son gilet jaune. Alexandrine Mazet a perdu sa mre en dbut de journe mais ne compte pas pour autant arrter la mobilisation. Samedi 17 novembre, dans la matine, Chantal Mazet est dcde  Pont-de-Beauvoisin en Savoie alors qu'elle manifestait avec les "gilets jaunes" de sa rgion. Sur un point de blocage, une automobiliste qui emmenait sa fille chez le mdecin a percut cette jeune retraite de 63 ans, panique alors que des manifestants frappaient sur sa voiture.


Il y a un ras-le-bol gnral, Macron n'est mme pas l depuis 2 ans et les gens sont dj  bout.
Tout le monde perd, sauf les riches...
Les taxes sont augmentes, des nouvelles apparaissent.
Les gens en ont marre de perdre du pouvoir d'achat.




> Quoi qu'il en soit a reste irrespirable, j'en ai fait l'exprience en splo et c'est pas pass loin...


En tout cas c'est excellent pour les plantes  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

Et pour ceux, intoxiqus aux discours de Macron et ses sbires, qui pensent que l'augmentation des taxes sur le carburant aurait un quelconque but cologique, qu'ils se demandent pourquoi, le krosne, carburant utilis pour faire voyager les gens en avions, n'est pas tax. 

Jusqu' preuve du contraire, le krosne pollue autant, si ce n'est plus, que le gasoil ou l'essence.

Et, si on veut vraiment tre cologique, on arrte d'importer tout et n'importe quoi dans des cargos normes qui eux polluent bien plus que les voitures.



> Les navires marchands comme les bateaux de croisire utilisent essentiellement comme carburant un fioul lourd, sous-produit du ptrole, qui met en grandes quantits de particules fines, des oxydes dazotes, et surtout, des oxydes de soufre. Ce polluant est lun des principaux facteurs  lorigine du problme dacidification des pluies et se rvle trs toxique pour la sant humaine.


Bref, c'est ce foutre de la gueule des gens de prtendre  un quelconque intrt cologique pour justifier une nime taxe.

Ensuite, je ne pense que pas le mouvement des Gilets Jaunes ne soit uniquement pour revendiquer la baisse des prix des carburants. Cette hausse est juste la goutte d'eau qui fait dborder le vase.  Comme disait ma grand-mre : "Quand on tire trop sur la corde, elle finit par casser !".

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ensuite, je ne pense que pas le mouvement des Gilets Jaunes ne soit uniquement pour revendiquer la baisse des prix des carburants. Cette hausse est juste la goutte d'eau qui fait dborder le vase.


Non mais a c'est dit et rpt depuis plus de 2/3 semaines dj.

Il n'y a (excusez mon langage) que les dbiles, ou les gens rptant la propagande gouvernementale (en tout connaissance de cause) qui pensent que les mouvements du 17 ne sont (enfin n'taient) que contre la hausse du carburant. Ce discours est justement fait pour attnuer les raisons du mouvement et dcrdibiliser celui-ci.

Et comme je l'voquais dans un autre fil avec Ryu, je ne parle mme pas des gens qui se plaignent des mouvements du 17, qui disent que plutt que de manifester contre la hausse du gasoil (car ils font parti des dbiles voqus plus tt), on ferait mieux de faire des manifestations contre les "vrais problmes" notamment l'cologie, comme si il y avait un choix  faire entre les deux combats dj et qu'on ne pouvait faire les deux, et sans parler galement qu'ils sont dans une hypocrisie totale...

Typiquement ce weekend, j'ai vu la femme d'un ami poster sur un rseau social comme quoi cela serait sans elle le 17 (sachant qu'elle avait dj post 2 jours avant pour dire que plutt  que de manifester contre la hausse du gasoil, qu'il faut rduire l'utilisation de la voiture, qu'on ferait mieux de se rassembler pour des combats plus importants comme l'cologie, enfin bref, le mme message que tout ceux qui ont gob que ce n'tait que pour cela ce rassemblement)), car ce n'est pas normal qu'une partie de la population s'en prenne  la libert des autres en les empchant de faire ceci ou cela (et elle pose la question de comment elle fait pour emmener son fils au foot comme exemple...). 

Donc en gros, faut se bouger pour l'cologie et rduire l'utilisation des voitures, mais bon, faut non plus l'empcher de prendre la sienne pour emmener son fils au foot (car c'est vrai que c'est plus important que la sant financire de milliers de franais), et puis bon, c'est pas pareil, sa voiture c'est une hybride, voiture hybride qui lui sert (entre autres),  partir en vacances  l'tranger 1 ou 2 fois par an (quand c'est pas en avion), etc. etc.

Et surtout, a parle de se montrer solidaire pour se battre pour des sujets plus importants, tout en critiquant ceux qui entreprennent une action et donc en n'tant pas solidaire, alors que si elle devait aboutir  quelque chose cette action (soyons fous), cela aurait aussi des retombes pour elle sans qu'elle n'ait fait quoi que ce soit. Le plus marrant tant que ce sont peu ou prou les mmes personnes, qui lors des grves de la SNCF contre la privatisation (et donc possible suppression des lignes non rentables => augmentation de l'utilisation de la voiture), rlaient dj contre les preneurs d'otages, n'taient pas solidaires, et ne se souciaient absolument pas des impacts cologiques...


Bref, une belle brochette d'hypocrites qui ne pigent rien  la moiti de ce qui se passe et  ce qu'ils racontent eux-mmes. Et au final on a eux d'un ct, et de l'autre, une bande de crdules qui pensent encore que manifester gentiment pendant 1 jours ou 2 pouvaient changer quoi que ce soit car le gouvernement allait prendre en compte le fait qu'ils ne sont pas contents (ce que Jupiter s'est empress de dmentir ce weekend, en confirmant qu'il resterait sur sa ligne de conduite).

Je ne sais mme pas ce qui est le pire...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> des gens qui se plaignent des mouvements du 17, qui disent que plutt que de manifester contre la hausse du gasoil (car ils font parti des dbiles voqus plus tt), on ferait mieux de faire des manifestations contre les "vrais problmes" notamment l'cologie, comme si il y avait un choix  faire entre les deux combats dj et qu'on ne pouvait faire les deux


Macron, douard Philippe et les mdias rptent en boucle que si cette taxe augmente c'est pour sauver la plante et que ceux qui s'y opposent sont des mchants pollueurs, que c'est  cause d'eux si cologiquement on va dans le mur.
 force la propagande passe. (c'est son but en mme temps...)

Si quelque chose tait fait pour faire baisser drastiquement le prix des transports en commun, a aurait pu avoir un sens.
Mais l a se voit que c'est juste pour que l'tat gagne de l'argent.

Il parait que Goebbels aurait dclar :
 Un mensonge rpt dix fois reste un mensonge ; rpt dix mille fois il devient une vrit.  
 Faites un gros mensonge, faites-le simple, continuez  le rpter et, ventuellement, ils le croiront tous. 

Les mdias disent galement que les gilets jaunes sont la cause de beaucoup d'accidents, que parmi eux il y a des racistes, des islamophobes et des sexistes.
La fiscalit cologique, pine dans le pied du gouvernement



> Edouard Philippe la redit, mercredi 14 novembre sur RTL :  On ne va pas annuler la taxe carbone (), *nous nallons pas renoncer  tre  la hauteur de cet enjeu* , a martel le premier ministre en annonant un plan daides supplmentaires de 500 millions deuros afin d accompagner les Franais  les plus modestes dans la transition cologique.  Il ne sagit pas de subventionner les carburants  mais dinciter   consommer moins avec des vhicules moins polluants , a-t-il prcis.


Agressions racistes, homophobes ou physiques : quand la mobilisation des Gilets jaunes drape
"Gilets jaunes" : racisme, homophobie, islamophobie... Les dbordements du mouvement

Macron voulait faire la technique :
1. J'annonce la baisse d'un impt pour gagner de la popularit
2. J'augmente des taxes et je le met sur le dos d'un truc que personne ne critique comme l'cologie ou l'UE
Mais a n'a pas march...
Il y a eu trop de taxes, les gens n'en peuvent plus.

Est-ce que vous pensez que vos enfants auront un meilleur niveau de vie que vous ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> une bande de crdules qui pensent encore que manifester gentiment pendant 1 jours ou 2 pouvaient changer quoi que ce soit car le gouvernement allait prendre en compte le fait qu'ils ne sont pas contents (ce que Jupiter s'est empress de dmentir ce weekend, en confirmant qu'il resterait sur sa ligne de conduite).
> 
> Je ne sais mme pas ce qui est le pire...


D'un autre cot, Jupiter n'est pas le premier  tre "droit dans ses bottes" et  finir par changer de direction sous la pression de la rue. Et puis, je prfre tre un "crdule" qui ouvre sa gueule, qu'un mouton qui ble tout seul dans son coin, mais qui se laisse tondre sans rien avoir essay.

Tu crois vraiment que tous les acquis sociaux que nos grands-parents (arrire grands-parents) ont t obtenus sans que des personnes manifestent ? Que les gentils patrons de l'poque ont dit : "Oh, il faudrait donner ceci et cela  ces malheureux qui travaillent pour nous. Mme si a nous coutera un peu d'argent, mais qu'est-ce que l'argent quand on parle du bonheur du plus grand nombre ?" Franchement ? Il est o le crdule ?

----------


## Invit

> D'un autre cot, Jupiter n'est pas le premier  tre "droit dans ses bottes" et  finir par changer de direction sous la pression de la rue. Et puis, je prfre tre un "crdule" qui ouvre sa gueule, qu'un mouton qui ble tout seul dans son coin, mais qui se laisse tondre sans rien avoir essay.


D'accord.




> Tu crois vraiment que tous les acquis sociaux que nos grands-parents (arrire grands-parents) ont t obtenus sans que des personnes manifestent ? Que les gentils patrons de l'poque ont dit : "Oh, il faudrait donner ceci et cela  ces malheureux qui travaillent pour nous. Mme si a nous coutera un peu d'argent, mais qu'est-ce que l'argent quand on parle du bonheur du plus grand nombre ?" Franchement ? Il est o le crdule ?


Et a n'a pas t fait en 1 ou 2 jours. Malheureusement, il faut donner beaucoup plus de sa personne pour que les choses bougent. Aujourd'hui, alors que la force salariale est divise (avec la relative faiblesse de la classe ouvrire et la plupart des travailleurs ayant dj le minimum vital, mme s'ils n'ont que a), en l'absence d'un mouvement majoritaire au sein des syndicats, personne parmi les travailleurs ne poussera le mouvement (ou alors, de toute faon on ne le saura jamais parce qu'on n'entendra jamais l'histoire de Jean-Pierre expuls au Ple emploi aprs sa semaine de grve). Les manifestations et les grves ne servent plus  rien, du moins pas tant que ce seront des mouvements ponctuels visant seulement  exprimer son mcontentement. Est-ce que les travailleurs seraient encore aujourd'hui capables de diviser leur salaire par deux pendant plusieurs mois et risquer de se faire virer pour ne plus retrouver d'emploi ? J'en doute.

----------


## mm_71

> Macron, douard Philippe et les mdias rptent en boucle que si cette taxe augmente c'est pour sauver la plante


Ce qui est ridicule et faux cul, lorsque la voiture est une imprieuse ncessit la taxation ne fera que diminuer un pouvoir d'achat plutt minable et rien d'autre.
Un truc que ne disent pas non plus les guignols du pouvoir c'est a:
"_Le pot n'est efficace qu' partir d'environ 400 C, ce qui explique qu'il soit peu efficace sur de petits trajets (notamment en ville), qui ne laissent pas le temps au pot catalytique de chauffer suffisamment._ "
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pot_catalytique
Les zones rurales qui vont se bouffer le prix de la taxe polluent certainement moins que les bobos des villes et de leur banlieue. C'est plutt paradoxal.
Mais le vrai but de la taxe c'est videmment de pomper du fric mais surtout de faire en sorte que tout devienne un produit de luxe rserv aux miteux auto-proclams "lites". La taxe ne les empchera pas de rouler en SUV, traverser la France en hlico, jet priv ou accompagns d'une escadrille de motards.



> Les mdias disent galement que les gilets jaunes sont la cause de beaucoup d'accidents, que parmi eux il y a des racistes, des islamophobes et des sexistes.


Deux cas recenss sur environ 300.000 ( Officiellement et sans doute plus officieusement ) c'est drisoire et somme tout normal pour une action ouverte  tous il faut s'attendre  un gros patchwork, il y-avait peut-tre mme des curs ?
Toutes les manifs ont leurs incidents et il y-a dj eu de nombreux morts et estropis dans les manifestations syndicales, il faut malheureusement convenir qu'aucun mouvement n'chappe  cette rgle. Au moins ici, pas commerces pills et pas de voitures brles.

----------


## mm_71

> en l'absence d'un mouvement majoritaire au sein des syndicats, personne parmi les travailleurs ne poussera le mouvement


Mais les syndicats ne sont que des instruments destins  canaliser le mcontentement, sitt qu'on leur jette un os dcharn ils sautent dessus en remuant la queue et c'est fini. L'originalit et peut-tre la force du mouvement actuel c'est d'tre hors syndicats et hors partis, donc assez imprvisible. Si il doit perdurer il suffira que les syndicats s'y infiltrent pour que ce soit foutu ( Comme en 68 ).



> Est-ce que les travailleurs seraient encore aujourd'hui capables de diviser leur salaire par deux pendant plusieurs mois et risquer de se faire virer pour ne plus retrouver d'emploi ? J'en doute.


Non, mais ce n'est pas ncessaire, la notion de grve gnrale est obsolte, des actions ponctuelles imprvisibles et espaces dans le temps semblent bien plus efficaces. Un lphant est impuissant face  un vol de moustiques.

----------


## Invit

> Mais les syndicats ne sont que des instruments destins  canaliser le mcontentement, sitt qu'on leur jette un os dcharn ils sautent dessus en remuant la queue et c'est fini. L'originalit et peut-tre la force du mouvement actuel c'est d'tre hors syndicats et hors partis, donc assez imprvisible. Si il doit perdurer il suffira que les syndicats s'y infiltrent pour que ce soit foutu ( Comme en 68 ).


Je suis d'accord.



> Non, mais ce n'est pas ncessaire, la notion de grve gnrale est obsolte, des actions ponctuelles imprvisibles et espaces dans le temps semblent bien plus efficaces. Un lphant est impuissant face  un vol de moustiques.


L par contre, je ne vois pas comment. Tu peux expliquer ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et a n'a pas t fait en 1 ou 2 jours. Malheureusement, il faut donner beaucoup plus de sa personne pour que les choses bougent. Aujourd'hui, alors que la force salariale est divise (avec la relative faiblesse de la classe ouvrire et la plupart des travailleurs ayant dj le minimum vital, mme s'ils n'ont que a), en l'absence d'un mouvement majoritaire au sein des syndicats, personne parmi les travailleurs ne poussera le mouvement (ou alors, de toute faon on ne le saura jamais parce qu'on n'entendra jamais l'histoire de Jean-Pierre expuls au Ple emploi aprs sa semaine de grve). Les manifestations et les grves ne servent plus  rien, du moins pas tant que ce seront des mouvements ponctuels visant seulement  exprimer son mcontentement. Est-ce que les travailleurs seraient encore aujourd'hui capables de diviser leur salaire par deux pendant plusieurs mois et risquer de se faire virer pour ne plus retrouver d'emploi ? J'en doute.


Tu as sans doute raison. Mais, dj, ce que je trouve tonnant, c'est que les chmeurs ne se soient pas plus mobiliss. Aprs tout, ils ne risquent pas de se faire virer.  ::aie:: 
Par contre, il y avait plein de retraits. Et eux, semblaient bien partis pour continuer.  ::D:

----------


## mm_71

> L par contre, je ne vois pas comment. Tu peux expliquer ?


Action ponctuelle: Si le mouvement doit durer pas besoin de manifester non stop pendant toute la semaine mais remettre a plus tard.
Imprvisible: La plupart des blocages n'ont pas t annoncs  l'avance et la plupart n'taient mme pas dclars, ceux qui taient clairement annoncs se sont parfois dplacs. La mthode limite l'intervention des CRS sources de conflit ouvert et l'intervention des sempiternels casseurs indpendants ou tlguids par les sbires de l'tat. 
Pour ce week-end les conflits recenss taient majoritairement entre individus, pas contre les forces de l'ordre ou des bandes organises.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> D'un autre cot, Jupiter n'est pas le premier  tre "droit dans ses bottes" et  finir par changer de direction sous la pression de la rue. Et puis, je prfre tre un "crdule" qui ouvre sa gueule, qu'un mouton qui ble tout seul dans son coin, mais qui se laisse tondre sans rien avoir essay.
> 
> Tu crois vraiment que tous les acquis sociaux que nos grands-parents (arrire grands-parents) ont t obtenus sans que des personnes manifestent ? Que les gentils patrons de l'poque ont dit : "Oh, il faudrait donner ceci et cela  ces malheureux qui travaillent pour nous. Mme si a nous coutera un peu d'argent, mais qu'est-ce que l'argent quand on parle du bonheur du plus grand nombre ?" Franchement ? Il est o le crdule ?



Qu'on se comprenne bien, je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut rien faire, mais que faire un bout de manif ou de blocage de route pendant 1 journe ou 2, a ne changera strictement rien. Conan Lord a plutt bien rsum ce que je pense.

Si on veut que ca bouge, bah dj il faut que les gens se bougent, car bon, 300K personnes sur presque 70 millions, a reprsente que dalle, et c'est loin d'tre suffisant pour que cela justifie que le gouvernement change de position. Et puis apparemment, les gens ne sont pas encore suffisamment dans la merde; puisque toutes ces taxes ne font bouger que si peu de monde. 

Les fois o c'est effectivement arriv, il y avait tout de mme plus de monde de mobilis.

A l'poque c'tait des mouvements de millions de personnes, solidaires entre elles, et ce pendant plusieurs jours / semaines. Pas une opration escargot / blocage par 300 000 plos pendant 1 journe et demie.  :;): 





> Non, mais ce n'est pas ncessaire, la notion de grve gnrale est obsolte, des actions ponctuelles imprvisibles et espaces dans le temps semblent bien plus efficaces. Un lphant est impuissant face  un vol de moustiques.


C'est plus efficace pour faire pter des plombs au reste du peuple qui ne peut pas s'organiser, et qui prend les manifestants pour des preneurs d'otage / des casses-cou*lles, et au final, tu gne plus voir autant le peuple que le gouvernement. Et au final, le gouvernement n'a mme pas besoin d'agir, c'est le reste du peuple qui n'est pas concern par la mesure qui pte un plomb et te force plus ou moins  stopper, car les tensions crs dgnrent...

Le problme actuellement, ce n'est pas une question de dure. C'est que la plupart des gens s'en foutent et ne se sentent pas concern tant que cela ne les touche pas eux directement.

----------


## Invit

> Tu as sans doute raison. Mais, dj, ce que je trouve tonnant, c'est que les chmeurs ne se soient pas plus mobiliss. Aprs tout, ils ne risquent pas de se faire virer. 
> Par contre, il y avait plein de retraits. Et eux, semblaient bien partis pour continuer.


Ils ne se sont pas reconnus dans les principales revendications. En plus, pour l'avoir vcu, ils sont souvent pris  parti par les bons vieux cocos dans les manifs de travailleurs (des gros cons, mais a plombe l'ambiance et a donne juste envie de rentrer chez soi).




> Action ponctuelle: Si le mouvement doit durer pas besoin de manifester non stop pendant toute la semaine mais remettre a plus tard.
> Imprvisible: La plupart des blocages n'ont pas t annoncs  l'avance et la plupart n'taient mme pas dclars, ceux qui taient clairement annoncs se sont parfois dplacs. La mthode limite l'intervention des CRS sources de conflit ouvert et l'intervention des sempiternels casseurs indpendants ou tlguids par les sbires de l'tat. 
> Pour ce week-end les conflits recenss taient majoritairement entre individus, pas contre les forces de l'ordre ou des bandes organises.


Aaah !!! Je me demandais comment c'tait possible qu'il n'y ait pas eu plus de blesss graves/morts. Navement Btement, j'ai pens  une bonne gestion de la part des forces de l'ordre, pour une fois. Mais ton explication me semble bien plus crdible  ::D: 
Cela dit, je reste sceptique sur l'efficacit du mouvement. a dpendra de l'originalit des intervenants, s'il y a une suite.

----------


## mm_71

> Btement, j'ai pens  une bonne gestion de la part des forces de l'ordre, pour une fois. Mais ton explication me semble bien plus crdible


En partie vrai, l ou il n'y avait que des gendarmes a s'est plutt bien pass. Par contre partout ou il y avait des CRS a a fini au lacrymogne, et ils n'y ont pas t de main morte.
https://www.lensois.com/nogent-sur-o...ge-du-rc-lens/



> Cela dit, je reste sceptique sur l'efficacit du mouvement. a dpendra de l'originalit des intervenants, s'il y a une suite.


Quoi qu'il advienne il restera toujours un point positif: Le rejet total des institutionnels de tout poil dans le cadre de cette action. Sur le long terme a peut faire sens chec ou pas.

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour 



> Mingolito
> C'est la grande classe les "gilets jaunes" :


Tout cela ne sont qu'incidents  mineurs et courants dus  des manifestants en colre qui se dfoulent !!!

Le vrai problme ,c'est les taxes indirectes  (TVA)  qui tuent la reprise Economie car les taxes sur les carburants renchrissent les frais  de tous les biens produits...
Car lconomie Moderne est assise sur lnergie (carburants,Electricit )  tous les stades de production ,et mettre des taxes sur les carburants c'est jeter de la glace du Groenland sur lconomie !!! 

La protesta  des "gilets jaunes"  n'est que la partie immerge de l'Iceberg !!!
Quant au dfi cologique pour diminuer la consommation dnergie fossile ,il restera un vu pieu tout court tant que quelque  Cugnot,Watt ne nous dgagera pas de cet gu  fossile !!!

----------


## Mingolito

*Fiche pratique : Comment passer un barrage Gilet Jaune*

<<Petit conseil. Ils te laissent passer bp + vite si tu mets un gilet jaune derrire le pare-brise, que tu klaxonnes et que tu cries "Macron encuuul".. bon, sur certains barrages, faut enlever son voile, ou donner son cul en signe de soumission, mais c'est pas encore gnralis. Ne sois pas mprisant, ils souffrent, parce qu'ils sont pauvres et souvent laids.. tu sais pas ce que c'est, toi qui n'a pas de soucis et aime discuter sur AirFrance avec des informaticiens parisiens.>>

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'un autre cot, Jupiter n'est pas le premier  tre "droit dans ses bottes" et  finir par changer de direction sous la pression de la rue.


Je ne pense que le gouvernement va faire marche arrire.
Les taxes sur le carburant devraient augmenter en janvier 2019 comme prvu.
Et plein d'autres taxes vont augmenter, le gouvernement ne fait que a...
Le chmage va continuer d'augmenter, le pouvoir d'achat va continuer de diminuer.

Caradrier de l'Avent - Combien de litres d'essence sont vendus chaque jour en France ?



> Selon les donnes de l'Ufip (Union Franaise des Industries Ptrolires), il y a dans l'Hexagone 11 000 stations-service (6 000 pour les marques traditionnelles, 5 000 pour les supermarchs). Chaque jour, ce sont 5 millions de Franais qui passent  la pompe, une opration qui est renouvele en moyenne toutes les deux semaines. *En 2016, 51 milliards de litres de carburant ont t couls*, dont 41 milliards pour le diesel. Cela reprsente une consommation de prs de 140 millions de litres par jour !


51*109 * 0,03 = 1,53 * 109.
Si on augmente les carburants de 3 centimes / L a rapport 1,53 milliard d' par an  l'tat. ( moins que je me sois plant dans le calcul)

Le truc intressant c'est que LREM risque de se prendre une branl aux prochaines lections europennes.
Macron russira peut-tre  battre le record d'impopularit d'Hollande. (ce qui est peu probable vu qu'il a fini  4%)

Il y a des politiciens qui soutiennent un petit peu le mouvement :
Gilets jaunes : Mlenchon dnonce l'aveuglement de la gauche



> Les gilets jaunes galvanisent Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Aprs avoir dnonc samedi les chiffres de la mobilisation livrs par le gouvernement, le leader de la France insoumise a publi lundi une note de blog dans laquelle il se flicite de la forme prise par la contestation. Ce mouvement ne ressemble  rien de ce que l'on a vu jusqu' ce jour, crit le dput des Bouches-du-Rhne. Une mobilisation de masse ayant comme point d'appui une remise en cause de choix budgtaires globaux du gouvernement est hors norme, ajoute-t-il en jugeant que *l'histoire dgagiste reprend son cours aprs avoir t un temps distraite par l'pisode hallucinogne Macron-Jupiter*. Une dclaration qui fait cho  la faible mobilisation, au dbut du quinquennat, contre les ordonnances rformant le code du travail.


Laurent Wauquiez et LR se placent en dfenseurs des  gilets jaunes 



> Depuis le dbut de la mobilisation, qui nest officiellement organise par aucun parti politique ou syndicat, la droite entend tout faire pour sarrimer  la colre populaire.
> En bon  habitant de la France des provinces et des territoires , Guillaume Peltier avait dcid de se lever tt, samedi 17 novembre. Ds 7 heures du matin, le dput (Les Rpublicains, LR) de Loir-et-Cher se trouvait plant sur le bitume, gilet jaune fluorescent sur le dos, pour manifester contre ce quil nomme les  *taxes Macron*  sur les carburants. Une manire dencourager l immense fronde des territoires  quil voit poindre contre le chef de lEtat.


Dupont-Aignan soutient les "gilets jaunes" pour "faire reculer le gouvernement"



> Le prsident de Debout la France (DLF) Nicolas Dupont-Aignan a jug samedi que le gouvernement avait une "dernire chance" d'entendre "le peuple", appelant les "gilets jaunes"  "manifester dans le calme" contre la hausse des prix des carburants.
> 
> "Allez-y, foncez, quelle que soit votre couleur politique, c'est la manifestation du peuple", a lanc M. Dupont-Aignan sur Franceinfo, au dbut de la journe de mobilisation citoyenne.
> 
> "*C'est la dernire chance pour ce gouvernement: soit il entend la colre du peuple, il roriente sa politique, soit a va mal finir*", d'aprs le dput de l'Essonne, qui pense que cela peut tourner en "rvolution".


Gilets jaunes: "Macron avait dit: 'qu'ils viennent me chercher'. C'est fait", dclare Mlenchon



> *Appels au calme, critiques de rcupration et attaques contre Emmanuel Macron... Les politiques ont beaucoup ragi au mouvement des gilets jaunes.*





> Ce qui est ridicule et faux cul, lorsque la voiture est une imprieuse ncessit la taxation ne fera que diminuer un pouvoir d'achat plutt minable et rien d'autre.


Certes, mais il faut galement voir que le gouvernement veut pousser les gens  mettre leur voiture  la casse pour en acheter une neuve.
Produire une voiture a pollue. (surtout si c'est une lectrique)




> Toutes les manifs ont leurs incidents et il y-a dj eu de nombreux morts et estropis dans les manifestations syndicales


Justement le traitement mdiatique est marrant.
Parfois il y a des manifestations beaucoup plus violente qui font moins de bruit dans les mdias.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Il y a des politiciens qui soutiennent un petit peu le mouvement :


Oui a s'appelle de la rcupration politique pour essayer de chopper des voix.  ::aie:: 

Vu que le mouvement est globalement parti du peuple, plus ou moins tous les partis politiques essaient de se greffer dessus pour se faire bien voir.



Typiquement LR qui est derrire le peuple et ses gilets jaunes, alors qu'il y a 1 mois de cela, ils votaient le passage de l'ge de la retraite  63 ans au lieu de 62. C'est certains qu'ils pensent au bien du peuple et que ce n'est que leur seul proccupation.  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Typiquement LR qui est derrire le peuple et ses gilets jaunes, alors qu'il y a 1 mois de cela, ils votaient le passage de l'ge de la retraite  63 ans au lieu de 62. C'est certains qu'ils pensent au bien du peuple et que ce n'est que leur seul proccupation.


Le plus drle c'est le PS et Sgolne Royal, qui tait pour l'augmentation des taxes sur le carburant il y a quelques annes :
Sgolne Royal veut augmenter les taxes sur le diesel

Sgolne Royal dfend les propritaires de diesel taxs "du jour au lendemain"

C'est expliqu l :
Diesel et  cologie punitive  : les amnsies de Sgolne Royal



> Lambassadrice pour les ples Sud et Nord fustige une politique antidiesel qui avait t amorce alors quelle tait ministre de lenvironnement.


L'UMP et le PS auraient probablement fait la mme chose qu'LREM.
Quoi que LREM est trs agressif avec les taxes.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Le plus drle c'est le PS et Sgolne Royal, qui tait pour l'augmentation des taxes sur le carburant il y a quelques annes :


Non mais la taxe elle-mme n'est pas mauvaise en soi, mme si plus qu'une taxe (ils n'aurait pas du appeler a comme a), c'est plus une remise  niveau de tous les avantages qu'ils avaient accords aux diesels  l'poque par rapport  l'essence. 

Le problme ici c'est :

- qu'il y a eu X taxes en plus d'un coup en trs peu de temps, alors que les salaires font toujours grises mines.
- qu'on prend les gens pour des jambons en prtendant que c'est pour l'cologie (alors qu' ct on passe pleins de mesures tout  fait anti-cologique).

Cela aurait dans une priode sans toutes ces hausses de taxes, ils auraient expliqus calmement qu'avec les progrs qu'on a fait ces dernires annes, on sait maintenant qu'cologiquement, le diesel ne vaut pas spcialement mieux que l'essence, et qu'il n'y a plus de raisons qu'il soit favoris financirement  la pompe pour pousser  son adoption. Derrire, il faisait un truc un peu 50/50 (petite hausse du diesel + petite baise de l'essence) pour que les deux se retrouvent au mme niveau.

Du coup :

- les gens n'auraient pas t prix pour des cons
- cologiquement, on aurait eu exactement le mme rsultat
- il n'y aurait pas eu de manif 

Par contre, cela n'aurait pas augment les recettes de l'Etat et c'est surtout a le problme. ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par contre, cela n'aurait pas augment les recettes de l'Etat et c'est surtout a le problme. ^^


Probablement que si car que les franais consomment beaucoup plus de Diesel que d'Essence, donc si tu baisses un peu les taxes sur l'Essence et que t'augmentes les taxes sur le Diesel, il y a moyen de gagner de l'argent.

De toute faon si ce n'tait pas sur le carburant a allait tre sur autre chose, toutes les taxes augmentent, il fallait bien que le peuple craque  un moment donn.
LREM ne mnage pas les franais ils y vont extremement violemment.
Il y a dj eu la limitation  80 km/h pour flasher plus de monde, il y a peu de temps.

Si le gouvernement tient tant  rcolter des taxes, il devrait lgaliser le cannabis rcratif et l ya moyen de rcolter 2 milliards d'euros par an.  ::P:  :8-): 
Cela dit c'est beaucoup plus simple d'augmenter les taxes sur le carburant de quelques centimes...

En ce moment le ptrole ne cote pas trs cher, quand le prix va augmenter a va faire mal sur le prix du carburant.
Il y a des taxes fixes et des taxes en pourcentage, donc plus c'est cher plus c'est cher...

Quand l'essence cotera 2/L, a va rapporter des milliards  l'tat mais a va tre difficile pour les franais.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Derrire, il faisait un truc un peu 50/50 (petite hausse du diesel + petite baise de l'essence) pour que les deux se retrouvent au mme niveau.


C'tait le projet de Sgolne Royal. 1% hausse sur le diesel pour 1% baisse sur l'essence, jusqu' quilibrage des taxes. 



> Par contre, cela n'aurait pas compens les cadeaux fiscaux faits aux plus riches augment les recettes de l'Etat et c'est surtout a le problme. ^^


fixed

----------


## Ryu2000

> compens les cadeaux fiscaux faits aux plus riches


Il y a aussi une grosse pression de la part de l'UE.
On voit comme l'UE embte l'Italie en ce moment.
UE : la Commission rejette le budget italien
L'UE a impos l'austrit aux pays membres, ce qui nous arrive c'est un peu ce qui est arriv  la Grce il y a quelques annes.

Il doit y avoir une histoire de seuil des 3% de dficit public ou quelque chose.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Il y a aussi une grosse pression de la part de l'UE.


Strictement rien  voir...

Comment l'UE pourrait te mettre la pression pour faire des cadeaux fiscaux aux riches, alors que tu dis justement qu'elle nous impose l'austrit ? C'est compltement contradictoire...

Qu'elle impose l'austrit, soit, mais les cadeaux fiscaux, c'est une dcision franaise, l'UE qui est ton habituelle tte de turc pour tout et n'importe quoi, n'y est pour rien l.

J'imagine bien l'UE dire  la France : "Vous avez trop de dpenses, une dette trop leve, et pas assez de revenus, alors vous devez supprimer l'ISF, comme a vous aurez encore moins de revenus, et si vous ne le faites pas, vous aurez des ennuis !"  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  


Tu me diras, le gouvernement franais essaie bien de faire venir plus d'tudiants trangers en augmentant leurs frais de scolarit (ils ont pris les tudiants trangers pour des clients Apple, ils se disent que si c'est plus cher, c'est forcment mieux  ::aie:: )

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comment l'UE pourrait te mettre la pression pour faire des cadeaux fiscaux aux riches, alors que tu dis justement qu'elle nous impose l'austrit ? C'est compltement contradictoire...


Mais j'ai pas dis a du tout !
J'ai dis que l'UE pousse les nations  taxer les peuples  fond,  cause d'objectifs d'endettement ou des trucs dans ce genre.
Si Macron fait des taxes c'est parce que c'est un bon lve de l'UE.

----------


## mm_71

Si on parle spcifiquement du diesel il faut se souvenir que pendant des dcennies les institutionnels ont serin: "_Le diesel c'est bien, le diesel c'est conomique_". ( Ct conomique ce n'tait vrai que jusqu'au moment ou l'injection a ses vapeurs les rparation peuvent coter le prix de centaines de litres de carburant ).
Et subitement on nous dit "_Le diesel c'est de la merde_". Conclusion: On fait payer les propritaires de diesel pour le pipeau jou pendant des annes par l'tat. Il y-a quand mme de quoi avoir la rage non ?
En plus si on veut un utilitaire ou un camping car d'occasion on ne trouve quasiment que du diesel ! Il y-a comme un os non ?
Tiens, en parlant de camping car un truc nouveau pass plutt inaperu: L'homologation VASP:
http://blog.wikicampers.fr/homologue...icule-amenage/
"_Un vhicule amnag non homologu VASP sera plus difficile  vendre. Il est dailleurs normalement interdit de revendre un vhicule modifi mais non homologu_."
Cot de l'opration ( Vrifi par des personnes ayant ralis l'opration ) entre 600 et 700 ( Si on vite la case professionnels ) sans compter le temps perdu  faire les dmarches. 
Les cartes grises: Si on accepte de se faire tondre de 20/30 par un organisme agr a se passe bien, mais si on veut faire la dmarche soi mme les particuliers ont un accs diffrent au systme et a merde de tous les bouts. En plus pour un vhicule d'occasion le vendeur doit faire une dmarche pour obtenir un numro de rfrence et gnralement ne sait pas comment faire.
Qui prend t-on pour des cons ? Quel est le montant des pots de vins distribus par les professionnels de l'automobile pour obtenir ce merveilleux rsultat ? Qui les a encaisss ?

----------


## ymoreau

> Ensuite, je ne pense que pas le mouvement des Gilets Jaunes ne soit uniquement pour revendiquer la baisse des prix des carburants. Cette hausse est juste la goutte d'eau qui fait dborder le vase.  Comme disait ma grand-mre : "Quand on tire trop sur la corde, elle finit par casser !".


C'est pourtant l'impression que j'en ai eu (en suivant de trs loin je l'avoue).




> Prsent comme apolitique et spontan, prenant son origine dans le prix des carburants, le mouvement slargit rapidement au pouvoir d'achat.


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mouvem...aunes#Contexte

C'est effectivement la goutte d'eau, mais qui fait dborder quel vase exactement ? a se rsume malgr tout au pouvoir d'achat. On est bien loin de considrations politiques, cologiques ou d'une remise en question du systme.
Je peux me tromper mais j'ai l'impression d'entendre le mme discours que dans les autres classes (moyennes, cadres etc) : _On veut payer moins de taxes et s'acheter plus [de choses]_. Donc implicitement, garder le mme gouvernement, le mme systme, les mmes moyens de transports et les mmes habitudes de vie.

Je trouve aussi que la taxe est un gros foutage de gueule, inutile sur tous les plans sauf prendre un peu plus d'argent dans les classes basses (alors qu'on en a pris moins dans les classes hautes). Et la colre vis  vis de l'injustice fiscale est justifie.
Mais leur combat se limite  a, ce que je trouve bien trop rducteur.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est effectivement la goutte d'eau, mais qui fait dborder quel vase exactement ? a se rsume malgr tout au pouvoir d'achat. On est bien loin de considrations politiques, cologiques ou d'une remise en question du systme j'ai l'impression.
> Je peux me tromper mais j'ai l'impression d'entendre le mme discours que dans les autres classes (moyennes, cadres etc) : On veut payer moins et s'acheter plus [de choses]. Donc implicitement, garder le mme gouvernement, le mme systme, les mmes moyens de transports et les mmes habitudes de vie.
> 
> Je trouve aussi que la taxe est un gros foutage de gueule, inutile sur tous les plans sauf prendre un peu plus d'argent dans les classes basses (alors qu'on en a pris moins dans les classes hautes). Et la colre vis  vis de l'injustice fiscale est justifie.
> Mais leur combat se limite  a, ce que je trouve bien trop rducteur.


C'est le problme de ce mouvement. Il n'est pas structur. Et, en consquence, chacun y vient avec son ressenti, ses attentes et ses revendications.
Mais, j'ai vu que a se structurait. Mais, a va prendre du temps (et, comme tous mouvements structurs, il y aura des individus mcontents des choix finaux...)

----------


## ymoreau

> C'est le problme de ce mouvement. Il n'est pas structur. Et, en consquence, chacun y vient avec son ressenti, ses attentes et ses revendications.


Justement, je pense que pour la majorit les attentes sont trs basses et que le mouvement n'ira pas bien loin, il suffira de faire quelques cadeaux ou crans de fume et a passera.
Et qu'ils revoteront  nouveau pour le premier guignol qui promettra plus de pouvoir d'achat aux prochaines lections.

Je crois beaucoup plus dans d'autres mouvements (pas  la porte de tous j'en conviens) qui cherchent  se dtacher du systme et  crer des chemins diffrents plutt que se chamailler pour savoir qui porte le sac le plus lourd sur la voie toute trace de la politique actuelle, voire carrment bien barricade comme on a pu le voir.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Mais j'ai pas dis a du tout !
> J'ai dis que l'UE pousse les nations  taxer les peuples  fond,  cause d'objectifs d'endettement ou des trucs dans ce genre.
> Si Macron fait des taxes c'est parce que c'est un bon lve de l'UE.


Ah bah autant pour moi alors, mais du coup, tu n'as pas cit le bon morceau de phrase de Jon alors, car tel que tu avais construit ton message, en citant ce bout de phrase l, cela laissait  penser ce que je disais, que pour toi, c'tait l'UE qui faisait pression pour faire des cadeaux fiscaux.

----------


## BenoitM

> Mais j'ai pas dis a du tout !
> J'ai dis que l'UE pousse les nations  taxer les peuples  fond,  cause d'objectifs d'endettement ou des trucs dans ce genre.
> Si Macron fait des taxes c'est parce que c'est un bon lve de l'UE.


Et dans 5 messages, tu diras que l'endettement c'est mal  ::): 

Macron n'est pas un bon lve de l'UE vu qu'il a diminu certaines taxes.

Sinon comme tu l'as dit l'UE (Tous les pays ont sign cet accord) autorise 3% de dficit, ce qui est dj pas mal.
Et comme rpt mainte et mainte fois, c'est surtout symbolique vu que plein de pays ont eu plus de 3% de dficit sans aucune sanction

Bref c'est comme toujours utiliser l'UE pour faire peur et ne pas parler des vrais problmes du pays.

----------


## mm_71

> C'est effectivement la goutte d'eau, mais qui fait dborder quel vase exactement ?


a me rappelle un peu "_On ne sait pas ce qu'on veut mais on sait ce qu'on ne veut plus_." Mais ne plus vouloir de quelque chose c'est vouloir s'en dbarrasser, donc on sait un peut ce qu'on veut.



> Donc implicitement, garder le mme gouvernement,


Les gouvernements depuis Vincent Auriol on en change rgulirement, le problme actuel c'est qu'on a plus que des grenoullards politiques en stock, les hommes d'tat ont disparu.



> le mme systme, les mmes moyens de transports


Par endroits il n'existe qu'un seul moyen de transport, on risque pas d'en changer.



> et les mmes habitudes de vie.


Compltement faux, l'volution des technologie met rgulirement les habitudes de vie cul par dessus tte.



> C'est le problme de ce mouvement. Il n'est pas structur.


Oui, mais autre problme: Un mouvement structur est un mouvement rcuprable et un mouvement rcupr est un mouvement foutu.



> Et qu'ils revoteront  nouveau pour le premier guignol qui promettra plus de pouvoir d'achat aux prochaines lections.


Forcment puisqu'il n'y a plus que des guignols.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Mais leur combat se limite  a, ce que je trouve bien trop rducteur.


Mais c'est pourtant clair depuis le dbut.

Ce n'est pas que contre la hausse du diesel, qui a effectivement t la goutte d'eau de trop pour toutes ces hausses fiscales, et il y a clairement un raz-le-bol contre le gouvernement  ce niveau l, mais  ct de a, il n'a jamais t question que cela soit un mouvement pour l'cologie ou le reste, c'est juste que les gens en ont marre de se faire tondre. Et encore vu le peu de solidarit, cela n'a pas l'air de gner tant de monde que cela au final.

Les 3/4 des gouvernements ET des gens (et encore je dis 3/4 pour tre gentil), se moquent totalement de l'cologie. Il existe dj diffrents mouvements pour la dcroissance et autres, pour ceux qui s'intressent  l'cologie, il y a de quoi faire dj, du coup, je ne comprends pas qu'on puisse penser qu'il allait natre quoi que ce soit de plus srieux de ce mouvement du 17.

Pour moi il tait clair ds le dpart, qu'au mieux, cela chercherait  obtenir une baisse de toutes les hausses qu'il y a eu dernirement (et je suis mme pratiquement sr qu'une baisse sans forcment revenir aux tarifs prcdents suffirait  faire taire le plus gros du morceau), et c'est tout.

A part ceux qui sont dj engags dans une dmarche cologique, presque tous les autres s'en foutent tout le reste de l'anne, je ne vois pas pourquoi la d'un coup, tout le monde aurait eu une illumination gnrale. Il va falloir vous faire  l'ide que la majorit des gens vivent en mode "et aprs moi, le dluge", sans mme vraiment se soucier de leurs propres enfants / petits-enfants. 

Et quand bien mme ce genre de mouvement aurait lieu, et que le peuple franais arrivait  faire prendre des mesures cologiques au gouvernement franais (c'est  dire, entre autres, renier ses relations avec les plus gros lobby mondiaux, bon courage), ce n'est pas la France seule dans son coin qui changera quoi que ce soit. Et entre Trump qui s'est barr des acccords de Paris (qui taient dj eux-mmes loin d'tre suffisant), la Russie, la Chine et l'Inde qui n'en ont pas grand chose  faire, et qu'galement AUCUN pays de l'UE n'a respect les accords de Paris, on se dit que l'cologie, c'est un peu le cadet des soucis de tout ce petit monde.

Bref je suis peut-tre trop pessimiste, mais pour moi, que cela soit pour un mouvement cologique, ou mme un mouvement politique visant  virer Macron, dans les deux cas, on est trs loin d'en tre arriv l, et il reste une marge norme avec le peuple se bouge les fesses pour l'un ou l'autre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est effectivement la goutte d'eau, mais qui fait dborder quel vase exactement ?


C'est un ras-le-bol gnral, les lois anti-peuple s'accumulent.
Le chmage est hyper lev, le pouvoir d'achat est faible, mme la libert diminue.
Macron a fait disparaitre la classe moyenne comme l'a fait Obama aux USA.
C'est normale que les gens rsistent un peu.




> Justement, je pense que pour la majorit les attentes sont trs basses et que le mouvement n'ira pas bien loin


En attendant a fait toujours du bien de critiquer le gouvernement. 
Et a peut pourrir LREM, donc c'est toujours a. (d'ailleurs tous les partis politiques sont contre LREM aujourd'hui)

===
Comme dans d'autres pays il risque d'y avoir un changement de cap en France, les franais vont peut-tre commencer  se mfier des gros partis politiques et des mdias.
Macron seffondre, et emporte les mdias avec lui



> Il rgne une atmosphre de fin de rgne en Macronie. Pourquoi cependant ne donne pas-t-elle pas lieu, dans les mdias grand public,  un Macron Bashing semblable  celui subi par Hollande lors de son mandat ? Peut-tre parce quil est la dernire chance, le dernier tour de piste, dun systme  bout de souffle, et qui refuse de mourir


Les Franais commencent peut-tre  en avoir marre de la ligne Sarkozy/Hollande/Macron...




> Et dans 5 messages, tu diras que l'endettement c'est mal


a dpend pourquoi et comment un pays s'endette.

Mais en rgle gnral oui l'endettement c'est mal, quand t'es  250% du PIB comme au Japon, c'est un signe que ton conomie ne se porte pas trs bien...
La dette publique US atteindra bientt 22 000 milliards.
Au bout d'un moment c'est grave...

On s'enfonce dans la crise depuis des annes.
Gnralement les crises conomiques aussi profonde finissent en guerre...
Peut-tre que de votre vivant vous verrez comment on russira  sortir de la crise.

----------


## tanaka59

Bon le gouvernement peut quasiment crer une nouvelle taxe par jour . 

Voici des exemples ou lEurope pousse derrire pour la cration ou la mise en application : 

> projet des taxes anti bouchons voulu par l'europe : sur les autoroutes urbaines libres de pages l'europe souhaite instaurer un systme de vignette pour faire payer quand c'est satur  ( https://www.caradisiac.com/peages-un...ion-168809.htm , https://www.capital.fr/economie-poli...iliste-1291614 )

> les projets de pages urbains : (http://www.journaldelenvironnement.n...-urbains,94291) , deux types de projets , le projet de page invers ou l'automobiliste beneficie d'un crdit d'impot en fonction du jour ou il n'a pas roul comme aux Pays Bas , l'autre systme on paye pour rentrer en centre ville comme  Londres. Le second sera privilgi car il va rapporter gros si il est apport ... Pourquoi crer un iche fiscal ...

> nouvelle proposition de loi sur l'cotaxe : http://5minutes.rtl.lu/grande-region...e/1243968.html , http://www.monsieurvintage.com/motor...lecotaxe-33662 , https://www.publicsenat.fr/article/s...ception-134309 , https://www.20minutes.fr/societe/235...te-poids-lourd

> Projet de loi  l'tude dite "taxe parking" dans le cadre de la Loi ALUR : actuellement un commerce qui se construit a droit  1,5m de place de parking pour 1m de surface commercial , un projet de loi de 2015 veut changer la donne  0,75m de parking pour 1m de surface commercial . A long terme sont concern les centres commerciaux, les hubs de transports mais aussi les entreprises et zones de bureaux au risque de devoir faire des parkings a tage ou en sous sols hors de prix ... donc payant pour l'usager et l'automobiliste , comment aussi donner de l'argent a son patron ...

> Projet de loi  l'tude avec des taxes sur les batteries et/ou voitures lectriques :  les batteries des voitures lectriques / hybrides sont loues et non achetes , pour forcer au recyclage et payer les chaines de retraitements des taxes sont  l'tude , une sorte de "TIPP" sur llectrique , la cout final sera report sur le consommateur .   

> projet de dcaler l'age collection d'une voiture de 30  35 voir 40 ans : en France une voiture a droit au statut "collection"  partir de 30 ans sur la carte grise, afin de se dbarrasser des voitures des annes 80 / 90 le gouvernement a dans les cartons un projet de loi de dplacer l'age collection  35/40 ans ( https://www.caradisiac.com/voitures-...oit-163177.htm , https://www.lejdd.fr/economie/des-am...unesse-3631619 ) , au passage cela permettra peut tre d'avoir une nime taxe sur ces young timers et d'avoir des passes droits ... moyennant finance 

> projet de loi de modulation du page en fonction de sa voiture et de la pollution : http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/sur...18-7754904.php , plus vous avez une grosse voiture plus vous polluez , plus vous payerez au page 

> projet de loi sur la taxation pour les revenus des particuliers : taxation des revenus sur le covoiturage : https://www.economie.gouv.fr/particu...clarer-revenus

> projet de loi de la RNT (radio numrique) pousse par l'Europe : https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...8_4355770.html , https://www.lesechos.fr/idees-debats...rd-2183332.php , http://lavdn.lavoixdunord.fr/400373/...-pas-de-calais, comme cela l'tat pourra justifier d'une nouvelle redevance et de taxe pour les radios dites " page" 

> taxation des objets connects et du "paquet tlcom" de l'UE : https://www.monalarmemaisonsansfil.f...ison-sans-fil/ , https://alarme.ooreka.fr/astuce/voir...-de-son-alarme , https://www.synox.io/connectivite-pa...eglementation/ , avec la mont en puissance des objets connects la France oblige  la souscription d'un abonnement tlphonique ddi M2M , donc prlve des taxes au passage. Rsultat des courses les alarmes, les dtecteurs incendies, les services de tlsurveillances commencent  apparaitre comme "obligatoire" sur certains contrats d'assurances , en cas de cambriolage ou de sinistre votre assurance peut purement et simplement vous rsilier et ne pas vous couvrir pour manquement contractuel en l'absence dquipement ... Pour pousser le vice un peu plus loin , la souscription  ce type d'abo M2M  est rserv aux professionnels . Vous souhaitez une alarme ? Votre electricien se fera un joie de vous demander quelques sous et des taxes pour l'tat au passage ... Ne parlons pas le l'installation de la fibre qui est un vritable racket ...

> taxe sur les associations : les communes n'ayant plus un rond avec la baisse des dotations et la fin de la taxe dhabitation ... les mairies pourraient se voir dans l'obligation de demander une participation financire au asso via un doublement ou triplement des cotisations .. bah w les batiments municipaux faut bien les entretenir ... ou comment tuer le monde associatif ! Fini le club de scrabble ou le club de foot du fiston qui coute un bras ...

----------


## MABROUKI

> tanaka59
> > Projet de loi  l'tude dite "taxe parking" dans le cadre de la Loi ALUR : actuellement un commerce qui se construit a droit  1,5m de place de parking pour 1m de surface commercial , un projet de loi de 2015 veut changer la donne  0,75m de parking pour 1m de surface commercial . A long terme sont concern les centres commerciaux, les hubs de transports mais aussi les entreprises et zones de bureaux au risque de devoir faire des parkings a tage ou en sous sols hors de prix ... donc payant pour l'usager et l'automobiliste , comment aussi donner de l'argent a son patron ...


Ce  systme  ,chez nous , n' a pas besoin d'un projet de loi ,et des parkings payants sur tous les lieux publics y compris les trottoirs assez larges ont t  "invents"  par des associations de gardiens des gardiens ds les annes 1990...qui encaissent le prix de gardiennage , que le gvt a du rgulariser et sans  que  ces "startup" improvises  payent dimpts !!!
Il en est de mme sur les lieux publics (gares,aroports,gares routires, stations de taxis,universits  ) et mme privs ...
(htels) ...
La diffrence  essentielle avec le systeme que veulent inventer  les bureaucrates que tu cites ,c'est que ce n'est plus un impt  mais  un service priv payant et  les revenus gnrs sont ainsi recycls dans lconomie illico,en plus de crer de emplois  !!!
Ainsi ,la  niche   a t  cibl par des privs avant l'Etat  lourdaud !!!

----------


## Ryu2000

La taxe sur le carburant ne finance pas l'cologie :
Taxe sur les carburants :  Le gouvernement aurait d utiliser largent supplmentaire dans la transition nergtique 



> Albric de Montgolfier, rapporteur LR de la commission des finances,* ragit  la raffectation des 600 millions deuros gnrs par la TICPE au budget gnral*, prvue dans le projet de loi de finances rectificative.


LE GOUVERNEMENT FINANCE-T-IL LA FIN DE L'ISF AVEC LA TAXE SUR LES CARBURANTS ?



> Dans son projet de loi de finances rectificative pour 2018, *le gouvernement transfre 577 millions deuros issus des recettes de la Taxe intrieure de consommation sur les produits nergtiques (TICPE), ou taxe sur les carburants, vers le budget gnral*. Cette somme pourrait avoir servi  compenser le manque  gagner li  la disparition de lISF.


Taxe carburant : le gouvernement ponctionne le budget de l'cologie



> Malgr les Gilets jaunes, *l'excutif envisage de transfrer prs de 600 millions d'euros du budget de l'cologie vers le budget gnral*, selon Public Snat.


La deuxime chose qu'il faudra vrifier  l'avenir c'est si la consommation de Diesel a beaucoup diminu depuis l'augmentation des taxes.
Comme tout le monde le dit, ces mesures n'auront aucun impact positif sur l'cologie.
Par contre le gouvernement peut dire que le peuple n'est prt  aucun effort pour sauver la plante : "Vous dites que l'cologie est un sujet important et que le gouvernement devrait agir dans ce sens, mais ds qu'on vous demande de faire un effort minime vous foutez la merde. C'est de la faute  des gens comme vous si en 44 ans, 60% des espces sauvages ont disparu. Vous tes responsable du changement climatique. C'est quand mme pas quoi de payer 2 pour un litre d'essence...".

----------


## Buffet_froid

Dans la ligne de BHL, Libration et son invariable mpris de classe :


==========
Un BHL qui, en clture de la Convention nationale du Crif, dimanche 18 novembre, assimile les Gilets Jaunes au fascisme :
https://www.lepoint.fr/editos-du-poi...2272880_69.php



> Ce slogan   l'lyse !  que nous avons entendu toute la fin de l'aprs-midi de samedi et qu'ont relay en boucle les chanes d'information, c'est, en 1879, celui des sditieux qui poussaient le gnral Boulanger  renverser la Rpublique.
> 
> C'est celui, dix ans plus tard, des  patriotes , ou des  insurgs , qui encourageaient Paul Droulde, autre peu recommandable personnage,  franchir le Rubicon,  abroger, lui aussi, la Rpublique  et eux furent sur le point d'y parvenir.
> 
> Mais le vrai prcdent, c'est le 6 fvrier 1934 et ce cortge de Ligards, dont tout le monde sait qu'ils ont tent d'investir l'Assemble nationale, mais dont on a bizarrement oubli que, n'y parvenant pas, et rebroussant chemin, ils se sont dirigs vers l'lyse et se sont proposs de l'investir avec des slogans qui n'taient pas trs diffrents de ceux des Gilets jaunes d'aujourd'hui.


_(de fait, les Gilets Jaunes ont effectivement le potentiel pour se muer en un mouvement no-maurassien, mais ici voquer 1934 n'est qu'un moyen rhtorique de les ostraciser par le raccourci pavlovien populisme-fascisme-nazisme)_.

==========
Dans la mme veine, Cohn-Bendit dfend Macron contre le mouvement poujadiste des gilets jaunes, avec un double sophisme :



> Regardez le tabac. Il est admis par tous qu'il faut le taxer, car, sinon, les cancers seraient plus nombreux et les cots de sant augmenteraient pour la collectivit. C'est pourtant injuste, car les plus affects par la hausse du prix des cigarettes sont les plus pauvres. C'est le mme principe pour la taxation cologique. Si on veut s'attaquer  la dgradation climatique, il faut changer nos comportements de mobilit.


Assimiler la mobilit motorise  une simple drogue et faire appel  la "dgradation climatique" pour la surtaxer. Joli.

==========
Et enfin, il est toujours instructif d'couter les enseignements du mage Attali, qui sait mieux que quiconque quelles sont les finalits des vnements auxquels nous faisons face.

Dans son dito Penser positif (ou comment "penser printemps" en plein mois de novembre), Jacky nous explique qu'on est des putains d'gostes ! Surtout ceux qui se croient pauvres, d'ailleurs.
Il faut se serrer la ceinture pour les gnrations futures...  cause du carbone, bien entendu (encore le carbone, toujours le carbone... qu'est-ce qu'on ferait pas sans lui) :



> Plus de consommation pille les ressources des gnrations futures. Plus de justice sociale dgrade leur environnement. Et inversement, rduire les missions de gaz  effet de serre pour demain aggrave les injustices daujourdhui. Ainsi, augmenter les taxes sur le carbone, pour prparer lavenir, est invitablement contraire aux intrts immdiats des vivants daujourdhui. 
> Prparer lavenir ne peut donc tre fait quau dtriment de la satisfaction des dsirs immdiats des contemporains, gilets dor et gilets jaunes confondus.


Ce n'est rien de moins que l'avenir qui est en jeu. Et voici le programme :



> Cela suppose de *rduire massivement notre dpendance aux nergies* polluantes, ptrole et charbon ; et de *diminuer au plus vite notre consommation dautres produits considrs aujourdhui comme vitaux et qui seront reconnus demain comme mortels, tels la viande de buf, le sucre* et tant dautres. Cela suppose aussi d*orienter la consommation vers les biens immatriels plutt que matriels* ; et, surtout, *dapprendre  dcouvrir quon peut avoir du plaisir  tre altruiste*.


Donc :

- confiscation des ressources nergtiques aux 99% pour des prtextes cologistes, de partage entre les peuples et par souci d'hritage aux trs abstraites "gnrations futures"

- interdiction de la consommation de protines animales et d'alimentations nergtiques (glucides / protines), pour des prtextes cologistes ou sanitaires, par les mdiations vgans et antispcistes d'ores et dj  l'oeuvre

- conqute par le March de secteurs immatriels par la virtualisation - _notre ennui est tel quil finit par devenir un nouveau march solvable, une perspective de croissance_ : les dsirs, les sentiments (l'amour, l'amiti, les robots-partenaires japonais ?), les pulsions (les jeux, les paris sportifs ?), les rves...

- cosmopolitisme sous couvert d'altruisme, puisqu'on peut toujours trouver plus pauvre que soi et qu'il convient de partager ses richesses avec n'importe quel nouveau venu misreux ; en d'autres termes, _charit bien ordonne commence par autrui_ (inversion du principe de conservation)

Tout un programme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Libration et son invariable mpris de classe :


a me rappelle les propos d'un gars qui voulait attaquer Wauquiez et qui au final  attaquer une grosse partie de la France :
Wauquiez, "le candidat des gars qui fument des clopes et qui roulent au diesel", selon Griveaux



> Le prsident des Rpublicains a rpondu sur Twitter en accusant le porte-parole du gouvernement de "mpris" vis--vis des Franais.


C'est triste de voir comme certains politiciens mprise le peuple...  ::(: 
Ils vivent dans leur bulle de privilgi et ne veulent pas se connecter au rel.




> assimile les Gilets Jaunes au fascisme


Est-ce que BHL sait faire autre chose ?
BHL a 0 crdibilit, tout le monde se fout de sa gueule depuis des dcennies.
Dj du temps de Desproges tout le monde savait que c'tait un clown.
Le ct triste c'est qu'il arrive  pousser des gouvernements  faire la guerre  ::(: 




> Cohn-Bendit dfend Macron


Je pense que Macron aimerait avoir des meilleurs soutiens que a ^^
Cela dit, il y a vraiment quelque chose de comparable entre la taxe sur le tabac et la taxe sur le diesel : a touche surtout les pauvres.




> il est toujours instructif d'couter les enseignements du mage Attali


Ici il a raison.
Si on veut qu'il y a ait un avenir il faut aller vers la dcroissance, il faut moins consommer, il faut moins gcher, il faut rduire notre niveau de vie.
On ne peut pas continuer comme a, nous sommes trop nombreux, nous consommons trop de ressources.
C'est la ralit physique on ne peut pas le nier.




> - interdiction de la consommation de protines animales et d'alimentations nergtiques (glucides / protines)


On pourra toujours manger de la viande, mais pas  tous les repas... (normalement on ne mange pas de la viande 2 fois par jour)
Il vise le buf et pas le porc, le poulet, le thon, le saumon, etc.
Bon ok c'est peut-tre l'tape 0 d'un long processus.
Mais aussi bien l'humain a besoin de protines donc il y aura toujours le lait et les ufs. (les vgans ne dirigeront jamais le monde)

----------


## mm_71

> Dans la ligne de BHL, Libration et son invariable mpris de classe :


Si ils cherchent  accrotre le dgot et le rejet des "institutionnels" c'est trs russi.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Et enfin, il est toujours instructif d'couter les enseignements du mage Attali, qui sait mieux que quiconque quelles sont les finalits des vnements auxquels nous faisons face.
> (.../...)
> 
> Tout un programme.


Tout un programme :



> Invit hier soir * du "Club de la presse" d'Europe 1, l'conomiste qui estime que l'on va vers une "uberisation" gnrale du travail propose d'appliquer le rgime des intermittents du spectacle  tous les travailleurs. Un systme pourtant synonyme de prcarit au ct duquel Jacques Attali accepte de faire perdurer un salariat traditionnel. Mais il ne concernerait plus qu'une lite "talentueuse" !
> (.../...)


* 22 juin 2015

Source: Jacques Attali : "Le statut de demain, cest celui dintermittent du spectacle" - _Il a os le dire_ - Marianne

----------


## ymoreau

L'uberisation se rpand comme la peste, un vrai retour en arrire.
D'un autre ct je connais pas mal de gens dans certains domaines qui sont ou voudraient tre indpendants, mais il s'agit de mtiers qualifis avec une forte demande o le travailleur ne sera pas exploit, grce  ce rapport de force.
Selon moi ce n'est pas applicable  la majorit des mtiers  moins de rquilibrer la balance entre _besoin-de-travailler_ et _travail-disponible_, avec le revenu universel par exemple.




> Dans son dito Penser positif (ou comment "penser printemps" en plein mois de novembre), Jacky nous explique qu'on est des putains d'gostes ! Surtout ceux qui se croient pauvres, d'ailleurs.
> Il faut se serrer la ceinture pour les gnrations futures...  cause du carbone, bien entendu (encore le carbone, toujours le carbone... qu'est-ce qu'on ferait pas sans lui) :
> 
> _Plus de consommation pille les ressources des gnrations futures. Plus de justice sociale dgrade leur environnement. Et inversement, rduire les missions de gaz  effet de serre pour demain aggrave les injustices daujourdhui. Ainsi, augmenter les taxes sur le carbone, pour prparer lavenir, est invitablement contraire aux intrts immdiats des vivants daujourdhui.
> Prparer lavenir ne peut donc tre fait quau dtriment de la satisfaction des dsirs immdiats des contemporains, gilets dor et gilets jaunes confondus._


Je comprend pas qu'on puisse tenir des propos pareils, c'est d'une ignorance  toute preuve... La justice sociale dgraderait l'environnement ? Rduire les missions de gaz  effet de serre aggraverait les injustices aujourd'hui ? Comment on peut montrer dans les mdias des abrutis pareils...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je comprend pas qu'on puisse tenir des propos pareils, c'est d'une ignorance  toute preuve... La justice sociale dgraderait l'environnement ? Rduire les missions de gaz  effet de serre aggraverait les injustices aujourd'hui ? Comment on peut montrer dans les mdias des abrutis pareils...


Le CO, un gaz  effet de serre ? qui compose 0.048% de l'air ambiant contre 0.024% il y a 20 ans, hors vapeur d'eau (soit 70%), soit une diffrence infinitsimale ?
Sinon le prix du KWh a augment de 70% en 20 ans grce aux taxes vertes et  la TVA donc cette taxitude pour sauver le nuclaire la plante pnalise en ralit les plus pauvres.

Mais les ignares (selon la taxinomie du professeur Marcel Leroux, climatologue mrite, et du mtorologue du MIT, Richard Lindzen) veulent nous enlever le droit  la parole. Ils ont la science infuse car ils regardent le 20h  la tl et donc ils pensent penser. En ralit, ils ne savent mme pas ce qu'est un effet de serre. Ils ne savent pas non plus que les tempratures moyennes stagnent depuis 20 ans en France.
Et que 17000 britanniques sont morts de froid l'hivers dernier. Donc voila le monde vert & blanc qui vous attend.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ils ne savent pas non plus que les tempratures moyennes stagnent depuis 20 ans en France.
> Et que 17000 britanniques sont morts de froid l'hivers dernier. Donc voila le monde vert & blanc qui vous attend.


Quand on compare le rchauffement climatique *mondial* (le mot est important)  la temprature d'une zone prcise, et donc que l'on compare des choux et des patates, on se demande qui sont les ignares...

D'ailleurs a stagne tellement, que pratiquement tous les ans depuis presque 10 ans, on bat des records de temprature d'une anne sur l'autre.

Quant aux 17 000 britanniques mort de froid, l'aurait-il t avec un toit sur leur tte ? 

En Sibrie aussi il fait toujours froid sur de longues priodes de l'anne, ce n'est pas pour autant que la moyenne *mondiale* n'augmente pas.


Que le peuple ne s'y connaissent pas vraiment, j'entends bien et je suis d'accord. Maintenant, ce n'est pas le peuple qui a dcrt qu'il y avait du rchauffement climatique, il ne fait que rpter ce que la majorit des scientifiques du domaine disent. Les mecs du GIEC sont peut-tre des truffes, mais dans l'ensemble, la plupart des membres de la communaut scientifique se place de leur ct hein... Alors oui, il y a surement des scientifiques qui disent que c'est des neries, comme il y a des mdecins qui disent que l'homopathie fonctionne, ou autres, on trouve pleins de domaines o des "experts" diplms du domaine, affirment le contraire de leurs confrres, mme dans les domaines o il y a consensus, ce n'est pas pour autant qu'ils ont raison.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ecthelion2
> 
> on trouve pleins de domaines o des "experts" diplms du domaine, affirment le contraire de leurs confrres, mme dans les domaines o il y a consensus, ce n'est pas pour autant qu'ils ont raison.


Il me semble que nous sommes condamns comme les dinosaures & d'autres espces disparues de la surface du globe si la thorie des cycles de glaciation -rchauffement de la terre  se reproduit  une 2 ieme fois...!!!
Donc les carottes sont cuites ,avec ou sans rchauffement climatique !!!

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En ralit, ils ne savent mme pas ce qu'est un effet de serre. Ils ne savent pas non plus que les tempratures moyennes stagnent depuis 20 ans en France.
> Et que 17000 britanniques sont morts de froid l'hivers dernier. Donc voila le monde vert & blanc qui vous attend.


Les tempratures moyennes ne signifient pas grand-chose. Et, ce qui est constat, c'est que les tempratures maximales sont sans cesse en augmentation. 
Pour les 17000 britanniques, c'est bien triste, mais il faut bien penser que rchauffement climatique, ne veut pas dire hiver chaud. On pourrait mme se retrouver avec un froid bien plus important en hiver, si le Gulf Stream se barre.

Ensuite, le seul point contestable de ces climatologues de tl, c'est le fait qu'ils considrent que ces drglements (je pense que le terme est meilleur que rchauffement) climatiques sont du seul fait de l'activit humaine. Certes, on ne peut nier que cette activit a des consquences sur le climat, mais penser que c'est la seule et unique cause, et que donc, par notre seule volont, on pourrait inverser le phnomne, c'est juste une connerie monumentale.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Certes, on ne peut nier que cette activit a des consquences sur le climat, mais penser que c'est la seule et unique cause, et que donc, par notre seule volont, on pourrait inverser le phnomne, c'est juste une connerie monumentale.


Je ne sais pas ce que tu regarde comme chane, mais mme le GIEC (qui ne sont pas les plus finaud de la classe) n'affirme pas que c'est seulement d  l'activit humaine... 

Sinon plutt d'accord avec le reste.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Certes, on ne peut nier que cette activit a des consquences sur le climat, mais penser que c'est la seule et unique cause, et que donc, par notre seule volont, on pourrait inverser le phnomne, c'est juste une connerie monumentale.


Ouais le GIEC dit que l'activit humaine est la principale cause du changement climatique...
Le GIEC: lhumain est la principale cause du changement climatique




> Les mecs du GIEC sont peut-tre des truffes, mais dans l'ensemble, la plupart des membres de la communaut scientifique se place de leur ct hein...


Il faut dire aussi qu'il y a une grosse pression.
Si tu veux faire des tudes qui vont dans le sens de leur thse, t'es bien vu, t'as des financements, tout va bien.
Par contre si t'es sceptique, tu seras mal vu, blacklist et t'auras pas de financement.

C'est comme les mdecins qui pensent que la balance bnfice/risque des vaccins penchent plus du ct risque, ils s'arrangent pour faire croire qu'ils ont vaccin leur enfants alors que ce n'est pas le cas et ferment bien leur gueule.
Parce qu'aujourd'hui critiquer l'idologie dominante c'est un blasphme qui peut te mettre  l'cart, pour avoir rien dit du tout, tu peux tout perdre.
Regardez le docteur Henri Joyeux, il a presque t radi pour avoir dit que le vaccin DTPolio tait suffisant et qu'il n'y avait pas besoin de plus.

Si tu ne veux pas avoir de problme c'est plus simple de dire que le CO2 produit par l'homme et le principal responsable du rchauffement climatique.
En plus il y a toute la combine avec Al Gore, la taxe carbone, il y a des histoires conomique derrire.
Et pendant qu'on critique le CO2 on ne critique pas autre chose... Plein de pollutions plus grave passent sous le radar.

Fabriquer un panneau solaire ou une voiture lectrique a produit normment de CO2 et d'autres pollution, donc ils vous prennent bien pour des cons.
Surtout que parfois llectricit utilis pour recharger les voitures est cr par des centrales  charbon ou  ptrole.

----------


## Ecthelion2

Ah la thorie du complot, a faisait longtemps...


Et donc tous les organismes et tous les tats qui financent des tudes scientifiques, se sont tous mis d'accord en mme pour empcher ceux qui remettent cela en cause en ne les finanant plus, alors que justement, ce problme de drglement climatique fait chier tous ces tats, et que cela serait beaucoup mieux pour eux, si on prouvait que c'tait des conneries ? 

Ce n'est pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout contradictoire...





> C'est comme les mdecins qui pensent que la balance bnfice/risque des vaccins penchent plus du ct risque, ils s'arrangent pour faire croire qu'ils ont vaccin leur enfants alors que ce n'est pas le cas *et ferment bien leur gueule*.


Et bien qu'ils continuent, car c'est effectivement n'importe quoi de dire qu'il y a plus de risques que de bnfices  ce que les populations se vaccinent contre les diverses maladies.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne sais pas ce que tu regarde comme chane, mais mme le GIEC (qui ne sont pas les plus finaud de la classe) n'affirme pas que c'est seulement d  l'activit humaine... 
> 
> Sinon plutt d'accord avec le reste.


Pas "seulement", mais que c'est "la principale cause". Et, a, c'est une connerie. Pas parce que c'est faux, mais parce qu'on est bien incapables de le savoir.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Pas "seulement", mais que c'est "la principale cause". Et, a, c'est une connerie. Pas parce que c'est faux, mais parce qu'on est bien incapables de le savoir.


"Principale cause", et "seule et unique cause", ce n'est pas tout  fait pareil, c'est juste pour cela que j'ai rebondit sur cela.  :;): 


Aprs  savoir si c'est vrai ou pas, si on est capable de le savoir ou pas, comme je ne suis pas du mtier/domaine, je ne saurais dire. Mais encore une fois, le gros de la communaut scientifique ne remet pas cela en cause non plus.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Quand on compare le rchauffement climatique *mondial* (le mot est important)  la temprature d'une zone prcise, et donc que l'on compare des choux et des patates, on se demande qui sont les ignares...


Le rchauffement climatique mondial, cela ne veut rien dire. Il n'y avait presque aucun thermomtre dans l'hmisphre sud il y a 50 ans. C'est comme comparer des oranges et des choux.
Il y des zones o la temprature augmente (pole nord) et d'autre o elle diminue (pole sud). La ralit constate est que les tempratures stagnent ou diminuent en tout cas en France et au japon.

Dans les zones urbanises, les tempratures augmentent le plus souvent mais l'explication est sans doute purement artificielle. En le de France, pas de hausse srieuse constate. Ce que l'on peut constater de ses propres yeux sur le site internet de mtofrance. 




> D'ailleurs a stagne tellement, que pratiquement tous les ans depuis presque 10 ans, on bat des records de temprature d'une anne sur l'autre.


Pas en France en tout cas. Mme si forcment, ici  telle heure et dans telle ville, tu vas battre le record de temprature observ depuis l'installation du thermomtre dans tel quartier prcis.




> Quant aux 17 000 britanniques mort de froid, l'aurait-il t avec un toit sur leur tte ?


Donc pour toi les britanniques sont des SDF. N'est ce pas l une opinion raciste ?




> En Sibrie aussi il fait toujours froid sur de longues priodes de l'anne, ce n'est pas pour autant que la moyenne *mondiale* n'augmente pas.


La moyenne mondiale n'augmente pas depuis 1998, rappelons le. C'est pour cela qu'on ne parle plus de rchauffement climatique mais de changement climatique : tempte, averses, fonte de l'hymalaya, voir invasion de sauterelles.
Manque de bol pour le GIEC, l'hymalaya est toujours l.

Mais parler de changement climatique est un truisme : le climat a toujours chang.




> Que le peuple ne s'y connaissent pas vraiment, j'entends bien et je suis d'accord. Maintenant, ce n'est pas le peuple qui a dcrt qu'il y avait du rchauffement climatique, il ne fait que rpter ce que la majorit des scientifiques du domaine disent. Les mecs du GIEC sont peut-tre des truffes, mais dans l'ensemble, la plupart des membres de la communaut scientifique se place de leur ct hein... Alors oui, il y a surement des scientifiques qui disent que c'est des neries, comme il y a des mdecins qui disent que l'homopathie fonctionne, ou autres, on trouve pleins de domaines o des "experts" diplms du domaine, affirment le contraire de leurs confrres, mme dans les domaines o il y a consensus, ce n'est pas pour autant qu'ils ont raison.


La majorit des scientifiques constate que le rchauffement climatique a eu lieu de 1970  1998 et que depuis nous sommes dans un hiatus (IPCC 2013). Malgr le petit pic de 2015-2017 du  El-Nin, scientifiques du Giec y compris. Pour le reste, il n'y a pas et il n'y a jamais eu de de consensus, surtout quand Ivar Giaever, prix nobel de physique, dclare que la climatologie contemporaine est une pseudoscience.
Mais ceux que tu entends sur les ondes ne s'expriment pas en tant que scientifique mais en tant que politique.

S'il y a un consensus scientifique sur le fait que le CO nous emmne  la catastrophe, pourquoi la majorit des pays du monde construit-il des milliers de centrales au charbon ? ces pays n'coutent pas leur scientifiques ?




> Les tempratures moyennes ne signifient pas grand-chose. Et, ce qui est constat, c'est que les tempratures maximales sont sans cesse en augmentation.


C'est un effet de bord du au fait que nous soyons sur une plateau de temprature et dans des annes El-Nin. Les tempratures moyennes sur 20 ans sont stables, et repartirons sans doute  la baisse si cela peut vous rassurer.




> Pour les 17000 britanniques, c'est bien triste, mais il faut bien penser que rchauffement climatique, ne veut pas dire hiver chaud. On pourrait mme se retrouver avec un froid bien plus important en hiver, si le Gulf Stream se barre.
> 
> Ensuite, le seul point contestable de ces climatologues de tl, c'est le fait qu'ils considrent que ces drglements (je pense que le terme est meilleur que rchauffement) climatiques sont du seul fait de l'activit humaine. Certes, on ne peut nier que cette activit a des consquences sur le climat, mais penser que c'est la seule et unique cause, et que donc, par notre seule volont, on pourrait inverser le phnomne, c'est juste une connerie monumentale.


Mais je ne pense pas qu'on n'ai pas trop  s'inquiter du gulf stream. Il y a des proccupations plus importantes.

On part du principe que le climat est rgl comme du papier  musique et constant depuis 100 millions d'annes. Pas du tout. Ce que veulent ces cologistes du dimanche c'est de l'argent et beaucoup d'argent pour leur glise des derniers jours afin de nous viter peut-tre un rchauffement mondial de 0.075c.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Le rchauffement climatique mondial, cela ne veut rien dire. Il n'y avait presque aucun thermomtre dans l'hmisphre sud il y a 50 ans. C'est comme comparer des oranges et des choux.
> Il y des zones o la temprature augmente (pole nord) et d'autre o elle diminue (pole sud).


C'est pour cela qu'on parle d'une moyenne globale mondiale.

Regarder la temprature  un point prcis et dire qu'il y fait toujours froid en hiver, c'est confondre la mto et le climat...





> La ralit constate est que les tempratures stagnent ou diminuent en tout cas en France et au japon.


cf ci-dessus.





> Dans les zones urbanises, les tempratures augmentent le plus souvent mais l'explication est sans doute purement artificielle. En le de France, pas de hausse srieuse constate. Ce que l'on peut constater de ses propres yeux sur le site internet de mtofrance.


C'est bien ce que je dis, tu confond mto et climat. 

D'ailleurs sur le site mme de mtofrance, quand on ne fait pas que y regarder la mto :




> Le climat mondial s'est rchauff au cours du XXe sicle
> Mais depuis 1850, on constate une tendance claire au rchauffement climatique, et mme une acclration de celui-ci. Au XXe sicle, la temprature moyenne du globe a augment d'environ 0,6 C et celle de la France mtropolitaine de plus de 1 C. La dcennie 2002-2011 est la priode de 10 annes conscutives la plus chaude au moins depuis le dbut des mesures instrumentales, en 1850. En raison d'une forte variabilit naturelle, la temprature moyenne du globe peut, certaines annes, tre plus leve ou plus basse que celle des annes prcdentes. Mais cette variabilit interannuelle ne doit pas tre confondue avec l'volution de fond : une tendance gnrale  la hausse marque depuis plus d'un sicle. Prs de la surface terrestre, le rchauffement s'est accentu. Depuis le milieu des annes 1970, il a atteint une moyenne de 0,17 C par dcennie.


http://www.meteofrance.fr/climat-pas...e-et-en-france





> Pas en France en tout cas. Mme si forcment, ici  telle heure et dans telle ville, tu vas battre le record de temprature observ depuis l'installation du thermomtre dans tel quartier prcis.


Tu dors tous les ts pour ne pas tomber sur toutes les informations de record de temprature ? 





> Donc pour toi les britanniques sont des SDF. N'est ce pas l une opinion raciste ?


Je n'ai pas parl de tous les britanniques,mais des 17000 morts de froids dont tu parles, car j'ai un peu de mal  voir comment on peut mourir de froid quand on a un logement chauff ? 

Merci de ne pas dformer mes propos. 

D'ailleurs je trouve tonnant que sur Google, on ne trouve aucun article  propos de ces 17 000 victimes, car cela fait quand mme beaucoup, tu es sr de ne pas avoir tap 3 zros de trop ?





> *La moyenne mondiale n'augmente pas depuis 1998, rappelons le.* C'est pour cela qu'on ne parle plus de rchauffement climatique mais de changement climatique : tempte, averses, fonte de l'hymalaya, voir invasion de sauterelles.
> Manque de bol pour le GIEC, l'hymalaya est toujours l.


Pourtant, mtofrance que tu dois prendre comme une source fiable, puisque tu l'as cite le premier, dit le contraire, cf ci-dessus.

2me mensonge.

Quant  ton prix Nobel de physique, c'est un argument d'autorit. 

Dj il a gagn un demi prix-Nobel, en 1973, avec un autre chercheur "pour leurs dcouvertes exprimentales de l'effet tunnel dans les semi-conducteurs et les supraconducteurs", bref strictement rien  voir avec le climat.




> Rchauffement climatique
> *Bien que n'ayant jamais men d'tudes sur le sujet autres que des recherches de sites internet  partir de Google*, Giaever dclare que le rchauffement climatique anthropique est "une nouvelle religion" : "Je suis un sceptique Le rchauffement global est devenu une nouvelle religion"3.


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ivar_Giaever

Bref le mec s'y connait autant que nous, moi aussi ce que je dis vient des sites trouvs avec Google...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## fredoche

> Et que 17000 britanniques sont morts de froid l'hivers dernier. Donc voila le monde vert & blanc qui vous attend.


Tu aurais quelque chose qui permettrait de confirmer ce chiffre stp ?

Cet argument m'en rappelle un autre : les morts de la canicule en France en 2003. Je crois qu'on les chiffre  20 000. _And the winner is ..._
Corinne Lepage lors d'un dbat autour de l'environnement (sur LCP ou Public Snat ) avait eu cette rflexion qui m'a marque : Ces personnes dcdes ont t celles qui les premires ont bnfici des nergies fossiles dans leur vie quotidienne. Elles ont aussi t les premires  en payer le prix. Ce sont les premires victimes du rchauffement climatique.
Je sais pas si c'tait dit exactement comme a, c'est ce qu'il me semble en avoir retenu. J'avais trouv ce lien historique "intressant"

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Oui et que se passe t'il quand on rajoute des thermomtres dans l'hmisphre sud pendant 50 ans ? la tendance part  la hausse ce qui statistiquement normal mais du coup l'information perd de sa pertinence.
> On parle ici de moins d'1k (cad 1c) sur 100 ans, soit la diffrence de de temprature entre Lyon et Marseilles, la belle affaire.
> 
> Donc il faut regarder les choses au niveau local.


Non toujours pas. 

De plus, il y a dj plus d'un 1 rien qu'en France, et mme si 1 peut te paratre insignifiant  toi en tant qu'homme, une diffrence de 2/3 degrs peu avoir des consquences dsastreuses pour diverse espces autant animales que vgtales, qui accessoirement, nous permettent  nous de vivre, car aux dernires nouvelles, on ne respire pas et on ne se nourrit pas en suant des cailloux. 

L'augmentation du CO2 acidifie les ocans, et cela dtruit une partie de la faune et des animaux marins car cela dtruit leurs coquilles. Moins de faune = moins de nourriture pour d'autres animaux plus gros (il y a galement augmentation du phytoplancton ce qui diminue les sels nutritifs prsent dans les ocans).

Certaines espces voient leur habitat disparatre galement, quand ce n'est tout simplement pas les zones de pontes, ou la nourriture qui vient  manquer. De plus le rchauffement permet la migration d'espces dans des zones plus froides qu'elles n'taient avant et qui donc s'en prennent  celles vivant la auparavant. 


Petit document du CNRS, ne concernant dj QUE les ples : 

https://www.cnrs.fr/cw/dossiers/dosp...rnative14.html

Mais oui, ce n'est pas grave si il fait 2/3 degrs de plus, on s'en fiche, on augmentera juste un peu la clim l't...





> Autant que toi ? tu as un prix nobel en science ?


Encore une fois quel rapport ? Son Nobel n'a rien  voir avec ce domaine...

Et ce n'est pas parce qu'il a eu un Nobel qu'il a raison sur tout, surtout en dehors de son domaine propre. Argument d'autorit sans valeur.





> Ah voila, tu


Joli graphique, mais sans le lien qui va avec, cela ne vaut rien, et surtout cela ne concerne que l'Allemagne, et c'est tout de mme  la hausse...


Et sinon, pas de lien pour les 17 000 britanniques morts de froid l'hiver dernier ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et sinon, pas de lien pour les 17 000 britanniques morts de froid l'hiver dernier ?


En 10 secondes j'ai trouv a :
Winter deaths were highest in 30 years



> There were 17,771 deaths registered in the first three months of this year - 2,060 more than in the same period of 2017 and the highest since 1986.
> 
> A spike in the number of people dying from flu and other respiratory diseases accounted for much of the rise.
> 
> The UK suffered its worst flu outbreak in seven years over the winter.
> 
> The flu rate in Scotland doubled in each of the first two weeks of the year before peaking in mid-January and then returning to normal seasonal levels.
> 
> The country also suffered its worst winter weather in decades.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est pour cela qu'on parle d'une moyenne globale mondiale.


Oui et que se passe t'il quand on rajoute des thermomtres dans l'hmisphre sud pendant 50 ans ? la tendance part  la hausse ce qui statistiquement normal mais du coup l'information perd de sa pertinence.
D'autant que pour compenser cette absence d'information dans les reconstructions historiques, les mtorologistes rajoutent des tempratures estimes dans les historiques. Bref, ce n'est pas pas trs srieux.

Et on parle ici de moins d'1k (cad 1c) sur 100 ans, soit la diffrence de de temprature entre Lyon et Marseilles, la belle affaire. La seule chose remarquable est que la temprature est remarquablement stable.

Donc il faut regarder les choses au niveau local. 




> Regarder la temprature  un point prcis et dire qu'il y fait toujours froid en hiver, c'est confondre la mto et le climat...
> D'ailleurs sur le site mme de mtofrance, quand on ne fait pas que y regarder la mto :
> http://www.meteofrance.fr/climat-pas...e-et-en-france


Et quand il fait chaud en t, c'est aussi la mto.

Tu as lu cet article, et que peux-t'on y lire, et qu'en conclus-tu ?
"_ titre d'exemple, si l'on regarde l'volution de la temprature moyenne dans l'hmisphre nord depuis la fin du haut Moyen-ge, on peut identifier une priode lgrement plus chaude entre l'an 950 et 1250 ( l'optimum mdival ) et une priode plus froide entre 1450 et 1850 ( le petit ge glaciaire )_": donc le climat n'est pas rgl, les tempratures changent naturellement. Notons que l'article ne parle pas non plus de l'optimum climatique sous l'empire romain, et qu'il y a de forte variations dans les modles prsents."On observe une augmentation sur les deux tiers de l'Hexagone avec des contrastes saisonniers marqus : hausse des prcipitations pendant l'hiver, baisse des prcipitations pendant l't et allongement des scheresses les plus longues": oui nous nous sommes installs dans un climat lgrement plus tropical. Il n'empche que l'impt scheresse date de 1973, anne d'une canicule et d'une scheresse exceptionnelle. 
Bien avant la soit-disante priode catastrophique contemporaine."_Si au cours du XXe sicle, la temprature moyenne a augment en France de 0,1 C par dcennie, cette tendance s'est rcemment acclre_" : justement, pas de hausse de temprature constate depuis 1998 comme l'illustre leur graphique en plus, ce qui est fort drle. Et la hausse de 1970-1978 n'est pas plus rapide que celle de 1920-1940.


Alors videment on colore en rouge les moyennes au dessus de la moyenne de la priode antrieure, mais cela ne change rien sauf  influencer le lecteur. On pourrait les colorer en vert pomme, ce qui rendrait les gens optimistes.

Notons que si aucune hausse ne s'est produite depuis 20 ans, cela invalide la thse du CO comme catalyseur de ladite hausse. Soit il est ngligeable, soit il est optimal et ne joue plus de rle, soit il ne joue aucun rle. 

D'ailleurs dans les serres agricoles avec 900ppm de CO pour faire pousser les plantes, et dans votre voiture laisse vitres fermes sur le parking, ce n'est pas ce gaz soit disant de serre qui cause les hausses de tempratures. Mais l'absence de circulation de l'air, l'air chaud s'accumulant dans un espace clos et la pression augmentant. C'est cela l'effet de serre.





> Tu dors tous les ts pour ne pas tomber sur toutes les informations de record de temprature ?


Aucun record de temprature n'a t battu en France cet t, quoiqu'en disent les feuilles de choux.




> Je n'ai pas parl de tous les britanniques,mais des 17000 morts de froids dont tu parles, car j'ai un peu de mal  voir comment on peut mourir de froid quand on a un logement chauff ?


Justement avec une lectricit chre, qu'on te coupe  distance (merci Linky), les gens pauvres ne se chauffent plus. La petite bourgeoise tient l une nouvelle mthode d'limination de masse du proltariat et des retraits, bientt on dira qu'il y a trop de gens qui expirent trop de CO et mangent trop.




> Merci de ne pas dformer mes propos.


Vraiment ? Je ne dforme rien du tout.




> D'ailleurs je trouve tonnant que sur Google, on ne trouve aucun article  propos de ces 17 000 victimes, car cela fait quand mme beaucoup, tu es sr de ne pas avoir tap 3 zros de trop ?


Parce que tu ne sais pas chercher, et que tu rponds du tac au tac sans prendre le temps de la rflexion ?
Les 17000 datent de 2014, pour cette anne ce fut un peu plus:
https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/lat...old-fatalities





> Pourtant, mtofrance que tu dois prendre comme une source fiable, puisque tu l'as cite le premier, dit le contraire, cf ci-dessus.
> 2me mensonge.


je viens de te dmontrer que non.
Quel tait le premier ?




> Quant  ton prix Nobel de physique, c'est un argument d'autorit. 
> Dj il a gagn un demi prix-Nobel, en 1973, avec un autre chercheur "pour leurs dcouvertes exprimentales de l'effet tunnel dans les semi-conducteurs et les supraconducteurs", bref strictement rien  voir avec le climat.
> 
> Bref le mec s'y connait autant que nous, moi aussi ce que je dis vient des sites trouvs avec Google...


Ah un nouveau postulat d'analyse superstitieuse sans doute enseign sur les bancs de l'universit : quand un prix nobel ou un expert parle, il faut forcment l'ignorer car il est plus comptent que la moyenne donc argument d'autorit.
Dans ce cas opposons cet argument  Jean Jouvel, glaciologue donc pas du tout climatologue, ou Aurlien Barrau, cosmologue, spiritiste charlatan & gourou. 

D'autant que ces deux l sortent neries sur neries, genre Himalaya qui va disparatre. Pendant que Gravier dit que les tempratures n'ont pas varie depuis 20 ans (exact) et que la climatologie est une devenue une pseudo science (exact) et que le rchauffement climatique est une religion (exact).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Justement avec une lectricit chre, qu'on te coupe  distance (merci Linky), les gens pauvres ne se chauffent plus. La petite bourgeoise tient l une nouvelle mthode d'limination de masse du proltariat et des retraits, bientt on dira qu'il y a trop de gens qui expirent trop de CO et mangent trop.


Dj, Linky, c'est pas au Royaume Uni. Ensuite, il semblerait que l'augmentation des morts au RU soit en grande partie d  la grippe.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Dj, Linky, c'est pas au Royaume Uni. Ensuite, il semblerait que l'augmentation des morts au RU soit en grande partie d  la grippe.


Linky c'est pour montrer ce qui vous attend.  Et je cite "Department of Health chief medical officer Professor Dame Sally Davies, said: Cold-related deaths represent the biggest weather-related source of mortality.".
La grippe, vraiment ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> En 10 secondes j'ai trouv a :
> Winter deaths were highest in 30 years


C'est gentil, mais ils ne sont pas mort de froid, ils sont morts de la grippe, ils n'avaient qu' tre vaccins !  ::aie:: 

Allez hop, double combo.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est gentil, mais ils ne sont pas mort de froid, ils sont morts de la grippe


Ouais mais il y a crit qu'il faisait froid. (The country also suffered its worst winter weather in decades.)
Vous recherchiez une histoire de 17 000 britanniques mort et de froid, a colle.




> ils n'avaient qu' tre vaccins


Tu peux avoir la grippe mme si t'es vaccin...
Seniors, mme vaccins, mfiez-vous de la grippe !



> Contre la grippe, l'idal est de se faire vacciner chaque anne. Mais attention, le vaccin ne garantit pas une protection absolue contre le virus de la grippe. C'est ainsi que mme vaccines, certaines personnes peuvent malgr tout attraper la grippe. C'est trs rare, mais cela arrive. La consigne est donc la suivante : en cas de symptmes grippaux, penser  la grippe mme si l'on a t vaccin et consulter rapidement son mdecin.


Intrts et limites du vaccin contre la grippe



> Peut-on avoir la grippe alors que l'on est vaccin ? Oui, mais cela est rare. En fait, plusieurs cas de figure entretiennent la confusion. Premier cas, vous croisez un virus de la grippe similaire ou proche de celui contre lequel vous tes vaccin : pas de problme, vous serez protg. Deuxime situation, vous croisez le virus de la grippe moins de quinze jours aprs la vaccination, vous n'tes pas encore protg et vous risquez donc d'avoir la grippe. Inutile d'accuser le vaccin, il est fait avec un virus fragment qui ne peut pas donner la maladie. Troisime cas, vous croisez un virus grippal qui n'tait pas inclus dans le mlange vaccinal saisonnier, l aussi vous risquez d'tre malade. Enfin, quatrime possibilit, frquente, vous avez les symptmes de la grippe (syndrome grippal) mais ce n'est pas la grippe. C'est un autre virus respiratoire qui est en cause.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Oui et que se passe t'il quand on rajoute des thermomtres dans l'hmisphre sud pendant 50 ans ? la tendance part  la hausse ce qui statistiquement normal mais du coup l'information perd de sa pertinence.
> D'autant que pour compenser cette absence d'information dans les reconstructions historiques, les mtorologistes rajoutent des tempratures estimes dans les historiques. Bref, ce n'est pas pas trs srieux.
> 
> Et on parle ici de moins d'1k (cad 1c) sur 100 ans, soit la diffrence de de temprature entre Lyon et Marseilles, la belle affaire. La seule chose remarquable est que la temprature est remarquablement stable.
> 
> Donc il faut regarder les choses au niveau local.


Toujours pas.





> Et quand il fait chaud en t, c'est aussi la mto.


En effet, tu vois a commence  venir.





> Tu as lu cet article, et que peux-t'on y lire, et qu'en conclus-tu ?
> "_ titre d'exemple, si l'on regarde l'volution de la temprature moyenne dans l'hmisphre nord depuis la fin du haut Moyen-ge, on peut identifier une priode lgrement plus chaude entre l'an 950 et 1250 ( l'optimum mdival ) et une priode plus froide entre 1450 et 1850 ( le petit ge glaciaire )_": donc le climat n'est pas rgl, les tempratures changent naturellement. Notons que l'article ne parle pas non plus de l'optimum climatique sous l'empire romain, et qu'il y a de forte variations dans les modles prsents."On observe une augmentation sur les deux tiers de l'Hexagone avec des contrastes saisonniers marqus : hausse des prcipitations pendant l'hiver, baisse des prcipitations pendant l't et allongement des scheresses les plus longues": oui nous nous sommes installs dans un climat lgrement plus tropical. Il n'empche que l'impt scheresse date de 1973, anne d'une canicule et d'une scheresse exceptionnelle. 
> Bien avant la soit-disante priode catastrophique contemporaine."_Si au cours du XXe sicle, la temprature moyenne a augment en France de 0,1 C par dcennie, cette tendance s'est rcemment acclre_" : justement, pas de hausse de temprature constate depuis 1998 comme l'illustre leur graphique en plus, ce qui est fort drle. Et la hausse de 1970-1978 n'est pas plus rapide que celle de 1920-1940.
> 
> Alors videment on colore en rouge les moyennes au dessus de la moyenne de la priode antrieure, mais cela ne change rien sauf  influencer le lecteur. On pourrait les colorer en vert pomme, ce qui rendrait les gens optimistes.


J'en conclus que tu prend les 3 bouts de phrases qui vont un peu dans ton sens sur une page complte dont la conclusion finale va bien dans le mien. Donc qu'en plus de faire des arguments d'autorit, tu fais du cherry picking.





> Aucun record de temprature n'a t battu en France cet t, quoiqu'en disent les feuilles de choux.


Cet t non, mais sur les 10 dernires annes, c'est arriv combien de fois ? 






> Parce que tu ne sais pas chercher, et que tu rponds du tac au tac sans prendre le temps de la rflexion ?
> Les 17000 datent de 2014, pour cette anne ce fut un peu plus:
> https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/lat...old-fatalities


Euh non, dsol, tu as parl de l'hiver dernier,  ma connaissance, on est en 2018, pas en 2015, donc normal que je cherche en 2017 et non en 2014, tu poste trop rapidement des trucs avec des dates fausses.  :;): 

De plus, comme je viens de le rpondre  Ryu, ils ne sont pas mort de froid, mais de la grippe (entre autres car ils incluent "*flu, chest diseases, heart attacks, strokes and dementia*"), ce qui est diffrent. Tu peux vivre dans un logement chauff, chopper la grippe  cause d'un collgue ou d'une connaissance, et en crever car tu ne te soigne pas ou que tu n'es pas vaccin. Bref, tu fais des liens de cause  effet un peu trop rapidement. Le seul lien qu'il y a entre les deux phnomnes, c'est que oui, effectivement, en gnral, tu as plutt tendance  chopper la grippe en hiver quand il fait froid. Mais ces 17 000 personnes ne sont pas mort geles directement  cause de la temprature.

Maintenant, pour la nime fois, rchauffement climatique, ne signifie pas avoir des hivers  25 du jour au lendemain hein, et il n'y a pas besoin qu'il fasse -10 pour chopper la grippe.





> je viens de te dmontrer que non.
> Quel tait le premier ?


Les 17 000 morts de *froid*. Et tu n'as toujours rien dmontr, la conclusion de l'article  la fin, ne va pas dans ton sens, dsol.





> Ah un nouveau postulat d'analyse superstitieuse sans doute enseign sur les bancs de l'universit : quand un prix nobel ou un expert parle, *il faut forcment l'ignorer car il est plus comptent que la moyenne donc argument d'autorit.*


Encore une fois tu dforme mes propos, je ne l'ignore pas car il est plus comptent, mais car cela n'est pas son domaine.





> Dans ce cas opposons cet argument  Jean Jouvel, glaciologue donc pas du tout climatologue, ou Aurlien Barrau, cosmologue, spiritiste charlatan & gourou.


Tout  fait, d'ailleurs m'as-tu vu les citer pour argumenter ? Non.





> D'autant que ces deux l sortent neries sur neries, genre Himalaya qui va disparatre. Pendant que Gravier dit que les tempratures n'ont pas varie depuis 20 ans (exact) et que la climatologie est une devenue une pseudo science (exact) et que le rchauffement climatique est une religion (exact).


Non toujours rien d'exact, c'est SON point de vue sur un domaine QUI N'EST PAS LE SIEN, contredit par la majorit des scientifiques.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Linky c'est pour montrer ce qui vous attend.  Et je cite "Department of Health chief medical officer Professor Dame Sally Davies, said: Cold-related deaths represent the biggest weather-related source of mortality.".
> La grippe, vraiment ?


T'as un lien ? Car dans celui de Ryu, on parle de la grippe.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ouais mais il y a crit qu'il faisait froid. (The country also suffered its worst winter weather in decades.)
> Vous recherchiez une histoire de 17 000 britanniques mort et de froid, a colle.


Et si tu lis l'article (pour une fois), sur ces 17 000 morts ils comptent : 




> flu, chest diseases, heart attacks, strokes and dementia


Dans tout a,  part peut-tre la grippe, que a soit les maladies des poumons, les attaques cardiaques, les AVC ou la dmence, tout le reste peut tre subit et te faire mourir n'importe quand dans l'anne hein, rien  voir avec le froid spcialement, cela a juste favoris un peu plus ces cas.

Bref, contrairement  l'argument avanc au dpart, ils ne sont pas mort "de froid". Mourir de froid, c'est mourir gel. 

Je sais que pour toi, les mots ne veulent rien dire, mais je t'assure que pour les autres, ils ont une importance.

----------


## fredoche

Plutt que de polmiquer sur le nombre de morts du au froid en Grande-Bretagne, si tel est le cas et  lire l'article , les conditions hivernales sont bien une des causes du phnomne, il y a lieu de s'interroger sur ce pays et son mode de fonctionnement au 21e sicle. Parce que je ne crois pas que l'on fasse mieux que durant le moyen-age ou d'autres poques antiques, ou au dbut de l'poque industrielle, avant l'avnement du communisme, des syndicats, bref du "Germinal".

Et puis le rchauffement peut ventuellement tre discut, mais il est difficile de contester les autres impacts des nergies fossiles, comme les micro-particules, les pollutions  l'ozone, les pluies acides... toutes les autres formes de pollution directement nocives pour tout le vivant.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et si tu lis l'article


Non mais je l'ai lu... J'ai bien fais exprs de dcouper l'extrait comme a.
Je sais trs bien qu'il ne sont pas mort de froid...
Mais il y a quand mme eu 17 000 morts et il a quand mme fait froid !
Beaucoup des morts sont lis au froid. (l'hivers les virus se transmettent mieux et il n'y a pas que a)

Pourquoi le froid favorise certaines maladies



> La premire explication, gnrale, s'applique  toutes les maladies contagieuses par voie arienne (grippe, bronchite infectieuse, rhume, angine virale, etc.). Selon un rapport de 2009 de l'Institut de veille sanitaire sur la physiologie du froid, la tendance  la concentration de la population dans des espaces confins et peu ventils (quand il fait froid) augmente le risque d'infections croises. Pour Bruno Lina, directeur du laboratoire de virologie et pathologies humaines de la facult de mdecine de Lyon, le confinement est un lment dterminant pour expliquer la recrudescence hivernale de pathologies respiratoires.
> 
> D'autre part, notre corps met en place une stratgie pour rchauffer l'air froid inspir avant son arrive dans les poumons. Les muqueuses nasales transfrent  cet air de l'eau  la temprature du corps (phnomne qui explique au passage le nez qui coule en hiver). Ce transfert de chaleur humidifie l'air et provoque l'asschement de la barrire physique que constitue le mucus. Les virus et les bactries entrent alors plus facilement dans notre corps.
> 
> Le froid altre paralllement le fonctionnement de notre systme immunitaire. Les cellules se dplacent moins vite, ce qui ralentit la rponse immunitaire et laisse du temps au virus pour s'installer, note Bruno Lina. Les cils qui nettoient rgulirement nos bronches sont galement moins efficaces lorsque les tempratures sont hivernales. Tous ces lments expliquent, au moins en partie, la recrudescence en hiver des rhumes et autre bronchites. C'est vraisemblablement ce qui a donn naissance  l'expression prendre froid.


Bref on s'en fout ce n'est pas important...




> Et puis le rchauffement peut ventuellement tre discut, mais il est difficile de contester les autres impacts des nergies fossiles


Le problme c'est que pour l'instant les alternatives sont encore plus polluante.
Il y a des composants toxique comme le lithium dans les batteries par exemple.

La lutte contre le CO2 masque plein d'autres problmes cologique plus grave.
En prtendant vouloir sauver la plante ils vont augmenter la pollution...
Pour l'instant les gouvernements misent beaucoup sur la voiture lectrique et en parallle ils veulent diminuer le nuclaire, a ne peut pas fonctionner.

Les batteries de voitures lectriques : notre prochaine catastrophe environnementale ?



> Il y a dabord leur production. La production dune voiture lectrique demande beaucoup de ressources et dnergie. Mtaux, circuits lectroniques, mais aussi matriaux rares. Le lithium dont sont composes les batteries est une ressource difficile  extraire et dont la production a des impacts trs forts sur lenvironnement. Une tude mene en 2013 par lEPA (Environmental Protection Agency aux Etats-Unis) et Abt Associates, montrait ainsi que lextraction de lithium posait un important problme dco-toxicit et dautres problmes environnementaux, notamment lis aux missions de CO2 induites par lextraction.
> 
> De plus, les tudes rcentes montrent quil ny aura sans doute pas assez de lithium pour soutenir la croissance du march des vhicules lectriques. Des alternatives comme les batteries au cobalt et au nickel sont en cours dlaboration, mais elles font, elles aussi peser des risques sur lenvironnement.
> 
> Au total, la production dune batterie de voiture lectrique ncessite plus de ressources et pollue plus que la production dun moteur  combustible. Et comme la production de la batterie reprsente 35-41% de lempreinte carbone dun vhicule lectrique, cest une donne importante  prendre en compte.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Toujours pas.
> 
> En effet, tu vois a commence  venir.


Si tu n'as rien a rpondre, fait comme Neckara et ne rpond pas et ne cites pas ton interlocuteur. C'est plus simple.




> J'en conclus que tu prend les 3 bouts de phrases qui vont un peu dans ton sens sur une page complte dont la conclusion finale va bien dans le mien. Donc qu'en plus de faire des arguments d'autorit, tu fais du cherry picking.


Moi j'en conclus que tu ne sais pas lire un graphique ni une phrase complte, et utilise des termes dont tu ne connais pas le sens.




> Cet t non, mais sur les 10 dernires annes, c'est arriv combien de fois ?


Bien malin qui peut le dire, l'invention du thermomtre est fort rcente. Les records de 44 de Toulouse daot 1923 de 44,1  Saint-Christol-les-Als en 2003 tiennent toujours.
Et la presse nous parle d'un record de 37,6C en juillet dernier, depuis l'invention de mto France. Que dirait-on pas pour un peu de sensationnalisme. 




> Euh non, dsol, tu as parl de l'hiver dernier,  ma connaissance, on est en 2018, pas en 2015, donc normal que je cherche en 2017 et non en 2014, tu poste trop rapidement des trucs avec des dates fausses. 
> 
> De plus, comme je viens de le rpondre  Ryu, ils ne sont pas mort de froid, mais de la grippe (entre autres car ils incluent "*flu, chest diseases, heart attacks, strokes and dementia*"), ce qui est diffrent. Tu peux vivre dans un logement chauff, chopper la grippe  cause d'un collgue ou d'une connaissance, et en crever car tu ne te soigne pas ou que tu n'es pas vaccin. Bref, tu fais des liens de cause  effet un peu trop rapidement. Le seul lien qu'il y a entre les deux phnomnes, c'est que oui, effectivement, en gnral, tu as plutt tendance  chopper la grippe en hiver quand il fait froid. Mais ces 17 000 personnes ne sont pas mort geles directement  cause de la temprature.


Si tu t'tais donn la peine de lire l'article que j'ai cit, dat d'avril 2018, et parlant donc de l'hiver dernier, tu n'aurais pas manqu cette phrase :




> Many who die are senior citizens. The elderly should make sure they eat hot meals, dress warmly and, if unable to heat your whole home, heat one room spend your time there.
> 
> Department of Health chief medical officer Professor Dame Sally Davies, said: Cold-related deaths represent the biggest weather-related source of mortality.





> Maintenant, pour la nime fois, rchauffement climatique, ne signifie pas avoir des hivers  25 du jour au lendemain hein, et il n'y a pas besoin qu'il fasse -10 pour chopper la grippe.


Quel rapport avec la grippe, on parle du froid.




> Encore une fois tu dforme mes propos, je ne l'ignore pas car il est plus comptent, mais car cela n'est pas son domaine.
> Tout  fait, d'ailleurs m'as-tu vu les citer pour argumenter ? Non.


Quel est ton propos ? de dire que les physiciens scientifiques ne sont pas qualifis pour parler du rchauffement changement climatique ? dans ce cas, il ne faut pas couter Jean Jouzel ou Hulot le lobbyste d'EDF et autre, mais un climatologue comme Marcel Leroux, ou Richard Lindzen, mtorologue au MIT.

Je constate d'ailleurs que tu ne cites aucune source.




> Non toujours rien d'exact, c'est SON point de vue sur un domaine QUI N'EST PAS LE SIEN, contredit par la majorit des scientifiques.


Ton consensus (qui n'existe pas d'ailleurs, la majorit des scientifiques n'a pas d'avis sur la question) ne veut rien dire, la majorit des scientifiques ne croyait pas  la drive des continents. Ou  la thorie de l'volution des espces.
En science, les choses se dmontrent. 
Et que je sache, personne n'a jamais dmontr exprimentalement que le CO augmentait la temprature, c'est d'ailleurs vraisemblablement impossible  faire. Corrlation oui, certainement.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Non mais je l'ai lu... J'ai bien fais exprs de dcouper l'extrait comme a.
> Je sais trs bien qu'il ne sont pas mort de froid...


"Je sais que je dis n'importe quoi, mais je le dis quand mme !"





> Mais il y a quand mme eu 17 000 morts et il a quand mme fait froid !


Arriv  ce niveau l d'argumentation, je ne vois que a pour te rpondre :

----------


## Charvalos

> Ton consensus (qui n'existe pas d'ailleurs, la majorit des scientifiques n'a pas d'avis sur la question) ne veut rien dire, la majorit des scientifiques ne croyait pas  la drive des continents. Ou  la thorie de l'volution des espces.
> En science, les choses se dmontrent. 
> Et que je sache, personne n'a jamais dmontr exprimentalement que le CO augmentait la temprature, c'est d'ailleurs vraisemblablement impossible  faire. Corrlation oui, certainement.





> *Effet de serre*
> Vu de l'espace, notre ciel n'est qu'une trs fine couche bleute, constitue d'un mlange gazeux. Si on excepte la vapeur d'eau dont la concentration est variable (jusqu' 4%), l'atmosphre sche est compose d'azote (78%), d'oxygne (21%), d'argon (0,93%), de gaz carbonique (0,038%), et d'une douzaine d'autres gaz en concentrations beaucoup plus faible.
> 
> Cette atmosphre agit comme la vitre d'une serre de jardin: elle laisse passer la lumire du soleil, mais empche une partie de la chaleur de repartir dans l'espace, ce qui permet de temprer notre climat.
> 
> Cet "effet de serre" est renforc par certains gaz lorsque leur proportion dans l'air augmente, entranant un rchauffement excessif de la plante. C'est le cas du gaz carbonique (CO2), qui est notamment dgag par l'industrie, les usines thermiques productrices d'lectricit, les moteurs des vhicules, les btiments chauffs avec des combustibles (mazout, gaz, charbon), l'incinration des dchets, etc.
> 
> La concentration du CO2 dans l'atmosphre terrestre n'a jamais t aussi forte depuis au moins 800'000 ans.


Une source parmi tant d'autres

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ton consensus (qui n'existe pas d'ailleurs, la majorit des scientifiques n'a pas d'avis sur la question) ne veut rien dire


Et pourtant, en dehors de 2/3 mecs par-ci par-l, depuis 2007, aucun corps scientifique de calibre national ou international n'a contest les affirmations du GIEC.




> Depuis 2001, plusieurs acadmies nationales ont fait des dclarations (parfois conjointes) *affirmant la ralit du rchauffement global anthropique* et demandant aux nations de rduire leurs missions de gaz  effet de serre. Parmi les signataires de ces dclarations, on retrouve les acadmies scientifiques nationales:
> 
> d'Australie,
> de Belgique,
> du Brsil,
> du Cameroun,
> Royal Society of Canada,
> des Carabes,
> de Chine,
> ...


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Positi...ent_climatique





> Y a-t-il un consensus scientifique sur le rchauffement plantaire?
> 
> Ce que dit la science...
> Le fait que les humains soient la cause du rchauffement plantaire est la position prise par les acadmies des sciences de 19 pays, en plus de plusieurs organismes scientifiques qui tudient la climatologie.  *Plus particulirement, 97% des climatologues actifs en recherche appuient le consensus.*
> 
> L'argument sceptique...
> Le Petition Project a recueilli plus de 31 000 signatures de scientifiques sur une ptition proclamant "qu'il ni a pas de preuve scientifique convaincante que l'mission de dioxyde de carbone par les humains va, dans un futur rapproch, causer un rchauffement catastrophique de l'amosphre terrestre." (Petition Project)
> 
> Les Acadmies des sciences de 19 pays ainsi que de nombreuses organisations scientifiques tudiant les sciences du climat ont conclu que les humains taient responsables du rchauffement climatique. Plus prcisment, *environ 95% des chercheurs tudiant le climat et publiant des articles sur le sujet partage cette position*.
> ...






> Le plus frappant est le foss entre les experts du climat (97,4%) et le grand public (58%). Le document conclut:
> 
> "*Il semble que le dbat sur l'authenticit du rchauffement climatique et le rle jou par l'activit humaine est en grande partie inexistant chez ceux qui comprennent les nuances et la base scientifique des processus climatiques  long terme*. Le dfi semble de trouver une manire de communiquer efficacement ce fait aux dcideurs et  un public qui continue  percevoir,  tort, l'existence d'un dbat entre les scientifiques. "





> *Ce large consensus parmi les experts du climat a t, par ailleurs, confirm par une tude indpendante recensant tous les climatologues ayant sign des dclarations publiques soutenant ou rejetant le consensus*. *Cette tude a permis de constater qu'entre 97% et 98% des experts du climat soutenaient le consensus* (Anderegg 2010). En outre, lorsqu'on utilise le nombre de publications de chaque chercheur comme une mesure de leur expertise dans la science du climat, on constate que le nombre moyen de publications par les scientifiques sceptiques est d'environ la moiti du nombre de celles produites par des scientifiques convaincus. Il semble donc y avoir un cart considrable en matire d'expertise entre les deux groupes.


https://www.skepticalscience.com/tra....php?a=17&l=12


Et des liens comme a, ce n'est pas ce qui manque si tu veux des sources, tu as juste  aller voir les tudes.


Effectivement, il n'y a pas consensus...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et puis le rchauffement peut ventuellement tre discut, mais il est difficile de contester les autres impacts des nergies fossiles, comme les micro-particules, les pollutions  l'ozone, les pluies acides... toutes les autres formes de pollution directement nocives pour tout le vivant.


Ton nuclaire est aussi une nergie fossile et ton olien (fabriqu en allemande grce au lignite) ne peut fonctionner sans une nergie d'appoint, nuclaire ou charbon. Ou gaz naturel pour le cas de l'Espagne. Bien pratique pour se chauffer en hiver et profiter de la climatisation en t, avec en prime un frigo plein d'esquimaux.
On raconte maintenant que les micro-particules tuent plus que le Sida et le palu runis. Que ne faut-il pas entendre, cela ne reprsente mme pas 1% de la mortalit. Votre histoire est le nouveau trou dans la couche d'ozone.
Supprimer les nergies carbons et vous aurez certainement quelques centaines de millions de dcs. 

Mais admettons. Et quel rapport entre ces phnomnes et le CO ?





> Une source parmi tant d'autres


Ta source est un article de vulgarisation assez simplet, ne rpondant aucunement  la question de la dmonstration exprimentale du rle du CO sur l'effet de serre. Ce qui devrait pourtant tre simple. Ensuite il lude le principal gaz  effet de serre, qui est la vapeur d'eau (entre 10 et 70% de l'atmosphre terrestre). 
Quel est le taux de CO dans l'air ? quel est le taux de mthane dans l'air ? 1.8 ppm, soit  l'tat de traces.




> Et pourtant, en dehors de 2/3 mecs par-ci par-l, depuis 2007, aucun corps scientifique de calibre national ou international n'a contest les affirmations du GIEC.


Je serais tent de dire argument d'autorit, non ? donc cela ne vaut rien.

D'ailleurs, pourquoi le rapport du GIEC produit-il des graphiques illustrant parfaitement cette absence de rchauffement significatif depuis 1998 [2]. Ce qui va dans le sens de Gravier mais pas dans celui du texte explicatif indiquant un rchauffement bien suprieur  la ralit [3] ?
"Le Giec recommande de rduire de 40  70 % les missions de gaz  effet de serre provenant des nergies fossiles dici 2050 par rapport  leur niveau de 2010". Pour rduire le phnomne de 0.1c et des poussires d'ici 2100, tout en nous ramenant au niveau de dveloppement du bouthan. Autrement dit, ces type sont au mieux des doux dingues. Ce doit tre la raison pour laquelle aucun grand pays (Inde Chine Allemagne USA Russie..) ne les prend au srieux.

En plus tu cites skepticalscience.com, anim par un des gurus du mouvement new wage du rchauffisme.
Difficile de garder la moindre crdibilit quand ceux-ci t'expliquent [4] posment avoir invent le "consensus" en examinant 14000 publications scientifiques et en considrant que les celles soutenant la thorie contre celles la rejetant explicitement. Dont la moiti des publications de gologie par exemple. Or les deux tiers n'a pas d'avis. 
Ton consensus est une fraude, Tes gars font de la propagande pour leur chapelle, de la religion, pas de la science.

[1] http://www.insu.cnrs.fr/node/5222
[2] https://www.ipcc.ch/publications_and...sts-3-1-1.html : figure RT7.D, temprature de surface constate
[3] https://www.ipcc.ch/publications_and...sts-3-1-1.html : "_Le rchauffement mondial  la surface depuis 1979 estim  partir de diffrents jeux de donnes est de 0,16C  0,18C par dcennie_"
https://www.ipcc.ch/pdf/assessment-r...NAL_SPM_fr.pdf
[4] https://www.skepticalscience.com/glo...s-advanced.htm

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je serais tent de dire argument d'autorit, non ? donc cela ne vaut rien.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Ok, on atteint le summum de la mauvaise foi l, tu dis que le consensus n'existe pas, je t'amne des preuves que si, et du coup, c'est un argument d'autorit ? 

Si la preuve d'un consensus, c'est un argument d'autorit, je ne sais plus quoi te dire, du coup, 3 mecs dans leur coin, c'est valide comme argument, mais quand c'est plusieurs centaines voir milliers de scientifiques qui sont d'accords entre eux, a ne compte pas ?





> [1] http://www.insu.cnrs.fr/node/5222


Dans le 1er paragraphe :




> Ils impliquent par ailleurs une prochaine r-acclration du rchauffement global.


Conclusion du lien  la fin :




> *Le rchauffement a ds lors vocation  sacclrer au cours des prochaines dcennies*   moins dtre entrav par un forage externe, comme une ruption volcanique majeure.


Alors oui cela dit que le rchauffement a *ralenti* entre 1998 et 2012, je l'admets. 

Ralentir, cela ne signifie pas, ne pas exister, stagner, ou s'inverser, a veut juste dire que pendant ce laps de temps, a c'est rchauff un peu moins vite, et que c'est repartit de plus belle aprs 2012.

Cela dit aussi : 




> Les rsultats des travaux mens au CNRM-GAME montrent que:
> 
> les tudes antrieures ont pu tre biaises par une *surestimation de linfluence du Pacifique tropical* sur la temprature du globe dans les modles utiliss ;


Ce qui veut dire que le rchauffement est moins influenc par cela que prvu (mme si cet lment reste une grosse influence tout de mme), et donc, que les causes viennent d'ailleurs. Mais ils n'avancent aucune hypothses sur de quoi cela pourrait venir.

Bref, je ne vois pas en quoi cela contredit le fait que le rchauffement climatique existe (ce qui est bien ce que tu prtends, que cela n'existe pas), bien au contraire, c'est crit noir sur blanc que c'est le cas.

Du coup, dsol, mais un peu la flemme de faire la mme chose avec les liens suivants...

----------


## fredoche

> *Ton* nuclaire est aussi une nergie fossile et *ton* olien (fabriqu en allemande grce au lignite) ne peut fonctionner sans une nergie d'appoint, nuclaire ou charbon. Ou gaz naturel pour le cas de l'Espagne. Bien pratique pour se chauffer en hiver et profiter de la climatisation en t, avec en prime un frigo plein d'esquimaux.


Dsol ce n'est pas  moi
D'autant plus l'olien o je faisais partie d'un conseil municipal qui avait dcid d'tre le premier  accueillir ces moulins gants en Sane et Loire. a me vaut suffisamment d'inimitis d'tre contre. Et j'ai plein de bonnes raisons de l'tre.
Le nuclaire, je ne suis pas un partisan.

Ces carbones fossiles sont  l'origine de plein de pollutions modernes, les plastiques en sont une des premires manifestations. Mais avant toute chose il y a cette logique profondment humaine et donc partage par tous : "Aprs moi le dluge"

Maintenant je n'ai pas de solutions et je pense que c'est une ralit et responsabilit collective.

Aprs tu peux te masquer les yeux autant que tu veux, et nier tous les problmes avec l'arrogance adquate, a t'apporte quoi ? Es-tu sur d'avoir raison sur tout ? le moindre doute ne devrait-il pas nous faire rflchir autrement, et penser  de meilleures formes d'cologie, et  des environnements plus sains ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ok, on atteint le summum de la mauvaise foi l, tu dis que le consensus n'existe pas, je t'amne des preuves que si, et du coup, c'est un argument d'autorit ?


Pourtant la mauvaise fois et l'argument d'autorit, c'est ta marque de fabrique non ? Quelle preuve as-tu apport,  part un lien d'un blog internet ? et un graphique qui va dans mon sens ?




> Si la preuve d'un consensus, c'est un argument d'autorit, je ne sais plus quoi te dire, du coup, 3 mecs dans leur coin, c'est valide comme argument, mais quand c'est plusieurs centaines voir milliers de scientifiques qui sont d'accords entre eux, a ne compte pas ?


Le seul consensus c'est qu'il n'y a pas d'avis tranch, cf mon post prcdent auquel a t ajout le dernier paragraphe. Et je n'ai pas vu de centaines de milliers de scientifiques soutenant le RCA. A peine une dizaine racontant leurs neries dans les feuilles de choux et France Inter, la radio de l'lite du peuple.
Mais je n'coute plus gure que radio classique et radio bleu.




> Dans le 1er paragraphe :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ils impliquent par ailleurs une prochaine r-acclration du rchauffement global.
> 			
> 		
> ...


C'est leur avis de chercheur incapable de pondre un modle, ce qui savoureux  lire. Enfin, ils en sont  la mthode coue : car le rchauffement s'acclre tellement qu'il s'est arrt. Aprs le post modernisme, le post scientifisme, blanc c'est noir. Cette modernit doit plaire aux gamins usant leur jeans prisunic sur les bancs de l'universit, dommage qu'ils tournent mal aprs et qu'il faille tellement d'effort pour leur remettre du plomb dans la cervelle.




> Alors oui cela dit que le rchauffement a *ralenti* entre 1998 et 2012, je l'admets. 
> 
> Ralentir, cela ne signifie pas, ne pas exister, stagner, ou s'inverser, a veut juste dire que pendant ce laps de temps, a c'est rchauff un peu moins vite, et que c'est repartit de plus belle aprs 2012.
> 
> Ce qui veut dire que le rchauffement est moins influenc par cela que prvu (mme si cet lment reste une grosse influence tout de mme), et donc, que les causes viennent d'ailleurs. Mais ils n'avancent aucune hypothses sur de quoi cela pourrait venir.



Si cela est reparti en 2012, pourquoi 2013 & 2014 sont-elle parmi les plus "froide" de la priode ? (cf graphique mtofrance)
Si cela s'est ralenti, ton CO n'est donc pas le responsable principal des variations de temprature, et certainement pas le CO d'origine humaine. Donc une grosse influence dans quelle proportion ?

Moi, je pense que cela va repartir naturellement dans 5 ans quand le soleil sera sorti de son minimum [1] jusqu' la fin du sicle et atteindre les +1k sur le XXIme sicle. Comme depuis le dbut du XVIIIme sicle, ce qui n'tait pas dur  deviner.





> Bref, je ne vois pas en quoi cela contredit le fait que le rchauffement climatique existe (ce qui est bien ce que tu prtends, que cela n'existe pas), bien au contraire, c'est crit noir sur blanc que c'est le cas.


Les graphiques de tempratures pondus par tous ces beaux organismes disent tous l'inverse, savoir qu'il n'y a pas de rchauffement pour l'instant, ou 0.05c par dcennie ce qui est de l'ordre de la prcision.
Donc tu valides mon postulat de dpart,  savoir que tu ne sais pas lire un graphique ?

Et je ne prtend pas qu'il n'y a eu aucun rchauffement depuis 1970 voir mme 1800, juste que les missions d'origine humaines n'en sont pas la cause (ce qui est observable exprimentalement). Tandis que les rchauffistes prtendent l'inverse.


[1] https://www.meteocontact.fr/actualit...n-declin-73092

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pourtant la mauvaise *fois* et l'argument d'autorit


 ::aie:: 




> C'est leur avis de chercheur incapable de pondre un modle, *ce qui savoureux  lire.*


Manquerait pas un verbe ?  ::aie:: 




> Enfin, ils en sont  la mthode *coue*


La mthode Cou, merci pour lui.



> Si cela est reparti en 2012, pourquoi 2013 & 2014 *sont-elle* parmi les plus "*froide*" de la priode ?


Accords ? "sont-elle*s*" / "Les plus froide*s*"  ::aie:: 




> Et je ne *prtend* pas


je prtend*s*  ::aie:: 

Si Jipt passe par ici, t'es mort...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> En plus tu cites skepticalscience.com, anim par un des gurus du mouvement new wage du rchauffisme.
> Difficile de garder la moindre crdibilit quand ceux-ci t'expliquent [4] posment avoir invent le "consensus" en examinant 14000 publications scientifiques et en considrant que les celles soutenant la thorie contre celles la rejetant explicitement. Dont la moiti des publications de gologie par exemple. Or les deux tiers n'a pas d'avis. 
> Ton consensus est une fraude, Tes gars font de la propagande pour leur chapelle, de la religion, pas de la science.


Alors dj, avant ce lien, je t'ai mis un lien Wikipdia qui rfrence les diffrentes tudes amenant  cette conclusion, faites par diffrents organismes, ainsi que les liens vers les dclarations de plusieurs dizaines de centre de recherches nationaux et internationaux, que tu t'es content de balayer de la main.

Mais c'est vrai que a ne compte pas... Il vaut mieux couter Jean-Michel Bitume, qui a eu un prix Nobel il y a bientt 50 ans, concernant l'levage de cochons dans la Creuse, car c'est tout  fait son domaine, aprs tout, il est "scientifique" donc il s'y connait en tout...

Ils n'ont rien invent du tout, ce que dit ton lien, c'est qu'ils ont fait une tude en 2016, et si effectivement, leur mthode ne te convient pas, ce que je peux tout  fait entendre, il y a d'autres tudes que la leur (ce dont ils parlent d'ailleurs avant de prsenter leur tude  eux dans ton propre lien). Encore une fois, il y a tout ce qu'il faut dans le lien Wikipdia.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Dsol ce n'est pas  moi
> D'autant plus l'olien o je faisais partie d'un conseil municipal qui avait dcid d'tre le premier  accueillir ces moulins gants en Sane et Loire. a me vaut suffisamment d'inimitis d'tre contre. Et j'ai plein de bonnes raisons de l'tre.
> Le nuclaire, je ne suis pas un partisan.
> 
> Ces carbones fossiles sont  l'origine de plein de pollutions modernes, les plastiques en sont une des premires manifestations. Mais avant toute chose il y a cette logique profondment humaine et donc partage par tous : "Aprs moi le dluge"
> 
> Maintenant je n'ai pas de solutions et je pense que c'est une ralit et responsabilit collective.
> 
> Aprs tu peux te masquer les yeux autant que tu veux, et nier tous les problmes avec l'arrogance adquate, a t'apporte quoi ? Es-tu sur d'avoir raison sur tout ? le moindre doute ne devrait-il pas nous faire rflchir autrement, et penser  de meilleures formes d'cologie, et  des environnements plus sains ?


A un moment tu dois faire des choix. 
Sauf  vouloir vivre comme madame Corinne Lepage, dans des grottes dans le massif central, sans chauffage ni pole  bois ou  charbon, se laver dans des bassine d'eau froide,  manger des glands et  s'habiller avec de la laine de mouton. Pas vraiment le train de vie de monsieur Hulot qui roule en 4x4 ( 8l/100) pour mieux craser les hrissons et  une rsidence ct chez Sotherby, j'avoue ne pas comprendre.

La gestion et la valorisation des dchets, la captation des missions pollues, la prservation des espces, voila des sujets importants. Tes bouteilles en verre, consignes, taient toutes autant produites par le carbon. Un des problme actuel est cette philosophie 68-tard du jetable et du aprs moi le dluge en effet.
Vous allez vous retrouver avec des socles en btons indconstructibles et des moulins  vents non recyclable, quand l'lectricit "renouvelable" ne sera plus subventionne.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Alors dj, avant ce lien, je t'ai mis un lien Wikipdia qui rfrence les diffrentes tudes amenant  cette conclusion, faites par diffrents organismes, ainsi que les liens vers les dclarations de plusieurs dizaines de centre de recherches nationaux et internationaux, que tu t'es content de balayer de la main.


Oui, o est le souci ? A partir du moment o tu as sorti la carte de l'argument d'autorit, j'ai le droit de faire un counter.




> Mais c'est vrai que a ne compte pas... Il vaut mieux couter Jean-Michel Bitume, qui a eu un prix Nobel il y a bientt 50 ans, concernant l'levage de cochons dans la Creuse, car c'est tout  fait son domaine, aprs tout, il est "scientifique" donc il s'y connait en tout...


J'avoue que le prix Nobel de physique ou de chimie, ou la mdaille Fields, gardent un certain prestige.




> Ils n'ont rien invent du tout, ce que dit ton lien, c'est qu'ils ont fait une tude en 2016, et si effectivement, leur mthode ne te convient pas, ce que je peux tout  fait entendre, il y a d'autres tudes que la leur (ce dont ils parlent d'ailleurs avant de prsenter leur tude  eux dans ton propre lien). Encore une fois, il y a tout ce qu'il faut dans le lien Wikipdia.


Je suis rdacteur Wikipdia, et passe mon temps  corriger les innombrables inexactitudes, donc n'accorde gure d'importance aux articles qu'on y trouve. Et que skepticalscience bidonne des chiffres sur un consensus imaginaire ne m'tonne donc gure vu que ce sont des colos.
Ce qui est plus tonnant est que certain cautionnent cela. Il faut vraiment tre de mauvaise foi, voir antiscientiste, voir obscurantiste, voir avoir mis sur le mauvais cheval.

----------


## Charvalos

> _Le climat sur terre na jamais cess dvoluer_
> 
> La source principale dnergie sur la Terre est le soleil. Jusquaujourdhui, tous les changements du climat ont donc t intimement lis  cet astre. Il existe notamment trois principaux cycles climatiques (de dures diffrentes) qui ont t identifis et associs  la mcanique cleste de notre plante. Chacun influe sur la faon dont le rayonnement solaire est capt par la Terre, ce qui influe donc sur le climat. Le premier est celui de la variation de lexcentricit de lorbite de la terre, qui dcrit les variations de la forme de lorbite terrestre en fonction du temps (le cycle est denviron 400 000 ans !). Le deuxime cycle est dix fois plus court, puisquil est de lordre de 40 000 ans : cest la variation de lobliquit de la plante. En dautres termes, il estime la variation de linclinaison de la Terre en fonction du temps. Le dernier cycle est le plus court (25 000 ans environ) et sappelle la prcession terrestre. Il dcrit le changement graduel dorientation de laxe de rotation de notre plante.
> 
> Ces trois paramtres sont donc identifis par les scientifiques comme ayant un impact sur le changement climatique. Ils expliquent principalement les variations climatiques qui existaient avant lavnement de la civilisation industrielle. Le changement climatique que nous connaissons aujourdhui est bien trop rapide pour sexpliquer par ces trois paramtres. Il a donc t tabli que la cause est humaine, lie  lmission des fameux gaz  effet de serre.
> 
> Ces gaz  effet de serre suivent eux aussi leur propres cycles physico-chimiques. Le problme est que ltre humain a boulevers ces diffrents cycles Le GIEC a tabli dans son 5me rapport que les gaz  effet de serre dorigine anthropique taient bien directement lis au changement climatique et que ce changement sacclrera dans le futur si rien nest fait pour changer nos manires dmettre ces gaz  effet de serre.


Par ici

Gaz  effet de serre
L aussi

Voil. J'arrte l. Le rveil ne sera que plus douloureux pour certains.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je suis rdacteur Wikipdia, et passe mon temps  corriger les innombrables inexactitudes, donc n'accorde gure d'importance aux articles qu'on y trouve.


Si tu es rdacteur Wikipdia (admettons), tu as du remarquer des petits chiffres  ct de certaines affirmations, qui renvoient en bas de page, ces petits chiffres correspondant  des liens vers des articles ou des tudes servant de source  ces affirmations.

Dans le cas qui nous intresse, as-tu t lire toutes ces tudes ? Car c'est a l'important.

Tu me permettras d'en douter. Surtout quand tu base ton argumentation sur l'opinion d'un mec, qui n'a lui-mme crit le moindre papier ou fait la moindre recherche sur le sujet, et qui donc encore une fois, sait parfaitement de quoi il parle.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Voil. J'arrte l. Le rveil ne sera que plus douloureux pour certains.


Pour l'instant le rveil est surtout douloureux pour d'autres.




> Si tu es rdacteur Wikipdia (admettons), tu as du remarquer des petits chiffres  ct de certaines affirmations, qui renvoient en bas de page, ces petits chiffres correspondant  des liens vers des articles ou des tudes servant de source  ces affirmations.
> 
> Dans le cas qui nous intresse, as-tu t lire toutes ces tudes ? Car c'est a l'important.
> 
> Tu me permettras d'en douter. Surtout quand tu base ton argumentation sur l'opinion d'un mec, qui n'a lui-mme crit le moindre papier ou fait la moindre recherche sur le sujet, et qui donc encore une fois, sait parfaitement de quoi il parle.


Il m'arrive de lire les rferences, et toi ? j'en doute. Accessoirement tu en profiteras pour rpondre aux questions techniques qui te sont adresses.

Nul besoin de faire une tude pour savoir lire un graphe, n'est-ce pas ? la majorit de nos lecteur y parviendra sans doute, sauf peut-tre ceux issus d'Henri IV ou de science Po Paris.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Accessoirement tu en profiteras pour rpondre aux questions techniques qui te sont adresses.


Quelles questions techniques ?

Tu parles de a ?




> D'ailleurs, pourquoi le rapport du GIEC produit-il des graphiques illustrant parfaitement cette absence de rchauffement significatif depuis 1998 [2].


Tu as remarqu que ton graphique s'arrte en 2005 ? Et que l'on est presque 15 ans aprs ? Tu as remarqu galement que petit  petit, arriv en 2005, on tait presque au niveau de 1998, et que dans leur rapport ils disent que cette tendance allait continuer et s'acclrer ? 

Donc si la tendance a continu, au mme rythme que sur ton graphique, presque 14 ans aprs, on doit tre pass bien au-dessus du niveau de 1998. Pas besoin de sortir de Saint-Cyr pour comprendre a hein.

Alors si on tait en 2005, je pourrais ventuellement tre d'accord avec toi, malheureusement, les annes sont passes depuis...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ca t'tonne vraiment qu'on finisse par payer tt ou tard le nuclaire  (une fraction de) son vritable prix ?
> 
> Attend qu'on commence  dmanteler Fessenheim, tu vas rire jaune (). Quelque chose me dit que si ce n'est pas encore public, quelques huiles du gouvernement commencent  avoir une ide du cot de dmantlement d'une centrale nuclaire (dure de vie : 40 ans). Et ont des sueurs froides.


Rien ne sera jamais dmont car c'est hors de prix donc l'ide de nos grands ingnieurs des mines est de les faire durer le plus longtemps possible la bte quitte  avoir un ou deux accidents. Comme le confiait froidement un ingnieur de l'ASN "qu'est ce qui est le plus grave, un ou deux Tchernobyl ou 5c en plus de rchauffement mondial ?".
Occultant videmment le fait que le parc nuclaire franais n'avait aucun impact sur les missions mondiales de gaz  effet de serre. Le franais est donc sacrifiable dans l'esprit de certains.

Ce jour l, j'ai vu le mal, dment, moyen geux, prt  sacrifier des milliers d'mes. Tel que le reprsentait Jrme Bosch sur ses toiles.




> Quelles questions techniques ?
> 
> Tu as remarqu que ton graphique s'arrte en 2005 ? Et que l'on est presque 15 ans aprs ? Tu as remarqu galement que petit  petit, arriv en 2005, on tait presque au niveau de 1998, et que dans leur rapport ils disent que cette tendance allait continuer et s'acclrer ?


Et donc tu as repris le rapport ultrieur du GIEC pour en avoir le cur net, et as pu constater une diffrence tendancielle notable par rapport aux observations de 2005 et  celle de Mto France ? Expliques nous donc que l'on puisse dmler le vrai du faux.




> Donc si la tendance a continu, au mme rythme que sur ton graphique, presque 14 ans aprs, on doit tre pass bien au-dessus du niveau de 1998. Pas besoin de sortir de Saint-Cyr pour comprendre a hein.


Oui, si. Mais en fait non, la moyenne n'a pas chang, c'est la seule chose qui compte. Le reste c'est la mto.

Donc si tu veux bien reprendre les questions techniques.

----------


## fredoche

> A un moment tu dois faire des choix. 
> Sauf  vouloir vivre comme madame Corinne Lepage, dans des grottes dans le massif central, sans chauffage ni pole  bois ou  charbon, se laver dans des bassine d'eau froide,  manger des glands et  s'habiller avec de la laine de mouton. Pas vraiment le train de vie de monsieur Hulot qui roule en 4x4 ( 8l/100) pour mieux craser les hrissons et  une rsidence ct chez Sotherby, j'avoue ne pas comprendre.
> 
> La gestion et la valorisation des dchets, la captation des missions pollues, la prservation des espces, voila des sujets importants. Tes bouteilles en verre, consignes, taient toutes autant produites par le carbon. Un des problme actuel est cette philosophie 68-tard du jetable et du aprs moi le dluge en effet.
> Vous allez vous retrouver avec des socles en btons indconstructibles et des moulins  vents non recyclable, quand l'lectricit "renouvelable" ne sera plus subventionne.


L'argument ultime du retour  l'age des cavernes, trs peu pour moi, tu tapes dans le vide.
Quand  la laine de mouton,  mon age j'ai compris un truc, c'est que le poil d'animal, comme le duvet de canard ou d'oie, sont de bien meilleurs isolants thermiques que tous ceux que tu peux produire sur la base de ouates ou laines synthtiques. Donc tu vois je mets des chaussettes en laine en hiver, alpaga, mouton, je mets des pulls en laine et non en coton ou en polyester, mon manteau est doubl en duvet. Et j'ai le mme souci pour les membres de ma famille. 

Quand  tes socles en bton et tes moulins d'acier qui vont rouiller pour les 50 ou 100 ans  venir parce que personne n'aura les moyens de les dmonter, c'est exactement ce qui fait que je lutte contre a dans mon propre village. Contre a et contre le maire et sa clique de valets, et tous ceux qui sont intresss  l'affaire. Je suis contre, d'autant plus l o j'habite o ces structures n'ont d'intrt que parce qu'elles sont subventionnes. Donc essaye de comprendre mon propos plutt que de me prter des intensions inverses.

Aux USA c'est au bas mot 40% du parc olien qui est HS et prend la rouille depuis 30 ans et plus.

----------


## Buffet_froid

Petit message aux Jean-Climatique : vitez de citer le Giec, ce n'est pas un organisme de recherche scientifique mais une organisation partisane dont le but avr n'est pas l'tude du climat mais la dmonstration d'une thorie admise  l'avance, celle du RAC, par tous les moyens possibles.

------------------------------------------------------------

Excellente analyse de Francis Cousin, sous un angle marxiste, de la situation actuelle :

- les gilets jaunes comme mouvement populaire de critique radicale de la dmocratie de march par le proltariat authentique, en priphrie de la mtropole globale du Capital mondialis - terreur du Systme qui n'est pas confront  un adversaire identifiable et neutralisable comme c'est le cas lors de grves syndicales 
- des allis dsigns du systme capitaliste : la superclasse, les bobos urbains, les immigrs dracins, le lumpenproltariat des banlieues et les bourgeois-dlinquants cocans / le prolo enracin est un ennemi potentiel du Systme
- du mythe tatique comme fait essentiel : l'tat capitaliste censure ce qu'il est incapable de dmontrer comme tant faux et qui lui porte prjudice (Orwell, 1984 inspir des brigades rouges catalanes), il instaure ainsi des vrits officielles qui ne sont pas dbattues : lois mmorielles, rchauffement climatique, thorie des armes de destruction massives, lois sur les fake news...
- les guerres non pas comme consquence d'ides nationalistes mais comme logique de dfense des intrts imprialistes, en particulier anglo-amricains ; la France n'est plus souveraine depuis le trait de 1815

----------


## Ecthelion2

Le dbat de fond est sur l'cologie / le rchauffement / changement climatique dans ce fil, donc les gilets jaunes n'ont rien  voir la dedans, on parle d'un truc au niveau mondial pas limit  quelques pays qui commencent  se rveiller...


Quant au GIEC, comme je l'ai dit plus tt dans ce fil (mais encore faut-il tout lire), a a beau tre des truffes, et quoi qu'en dise les Jean-Trump (moi aussi je peux dit des noms rigolos pour dcrdibiliser les autres), la majorit des scientifiques du domaine n'a pas contredit le GIEC, bien au contraire, je n'ai pas cit le GIEC, j'ai dit que le consensus n'avait pas remis en cause leurs conclusions.

Les climato-sceptiques sont minoritaires (je parle des scientifiques du domaine l, pas de la plbe), donc oui, il y aura toujours un Jean-Truc, qui dira que c'est faux, comme dans tous les domaines (encore une fois, on peut parler de l'homopathie, des vaccins, et des pleins d'autres trucs, personnes n'est d'accord  100% dans de nombreux domaines), mais en attendant que ces climato-sceptiques sortent des tudes suffisamment crdibles, fiables et en quantit suffisante pour faire changer d'avis* leurs propres collgues*, bah le consensus "*actuel*" (je mets bien le mot en gras, pour montrer que c'est  un instant T et que cela peut effectivement changer, je ne vous enlve pas a), va dans le sens du GIEC. 

Et c'est pas les dires d'un Jean-Gravier, dont ce n'est pas le domaine de comptence, qui me feront changer d'avis la-dessus, son avis  autant de poids que celui d'un mdecin ou d'un biologiste marin, aucun, c'est juste son *opinion* (qu'il a trs bien le droit de penser, mais cela n'en fait pas une vrit ou un argument quelconque). 

Si vous tes si sr que tout cette histoire, c'est du pipeau, pourquoi les scientifiques climato-sceptiques, ne sont pas foutus de dmontrer  leurs collgues de faon irrfutable que c'est le cas ? Ce n'est pas le peuple, qu'il faut convaincre, il ne fait que suivre le consensus et ce qu'on lui dit, c'est les autres scientifiques du domaine qu'il faut convaincre (et l forcment, c'est dj moins facile que de retourner le cerveau  des non-scientifiques).

Si le consensus change et que l'on me dit qu'il n'y a aucun rchauffement climatique, ou que si il y en a un, l'homme ne peut strictement rien faire contre, eh bien ok. Pour l'instant, ce n'est pas le cas.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Petit message aux Jean-Climatique : vitez de citer le Giec, ce n'est pas un organisme de recherche scientifique mais une organisation partisane dont le but avr n'est pas l'tude du climat mais la dmonstration d'une thorie admise  l'avance, celle du RAC, par tous les moyens possibles.


Nuance, il y a deux comits au GIEC, le comit scientifique qui publie un rapport volumineux tous les 4 ans, que personne ne lit et certainement pas les politiques ni les journalistes. Et un comit politique publiant un rapport a destination des dcideurs remplis de petits arrangements avec la ralit.

Un point sur lequel je prcise ma position et suis d'accord avec le CNRS est que le rchauffement a vocation  reprendre, voir  sacclrer. Afin de rattraper les degrs perdus sur ce sicle, pour atteindre les sacro-saints 1c que l'on observe depuis plus de 200 ans. Nulle besoin d'avoir fait Cyr pour cela.




> Si vous tes si sr que tout cette histoire, c'est du pipeau, pourquoi les scientifiques climato-sceptiques, ne sont pas foutus de dmontrer  leurs collgues de faon irrfutable que c'est le cas ? Ce n'est pas le peuple, qu'il faut convaincre, il ne fait que suivre le consensus et ce qu'on lui dit, c'est les autres scientifiques du domaine qu'il faut convaincre (et l forcment, c'est dj moins facile que de retourner le cerveau  des non-scientifiques).


En science, c'est  la partie porteuse d'une thorie de fournir la preuve, pas  ses contradicteurs qui eux doivent la critiquer. Les missions de gaz  effet augmentent, la temprature mondiale reste constante depuis 20 ans, donc les observations invalident la thorie, et tout le monde se met d'accord pour partir sur d'autre axes de recherche et voila, c'est termin. 
Sinon on sombre dans la religiosit, ou la folie, bien videment.

C'est pour cela qu'il existe normment de scientifiques climatos-sceptiques, et non des moindres. Wikilibral a fait une liste, certainement non exhaustive.




> Si le consensus change et que l'on me dit qu'il n'y a aucun rchauffement climatique, ou que si il y en a un, l'homme ne peut strictement rien faire contre, eh bien ok. Pour l'instant, ce n'est pas le cas.


On t'a expliqu qu'il n'y avait pas de consensus.
C'est parce que tu vis dans un bocal scell  l'atome, une nuclocratie, que tu n'en entendras jamais parler sauf  te documenter srieusement.

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Et c'est pas les dires d'un Jean-Gravier, dont ce n'est pas le domaine de comptence, qui me feront changer d'avis la-dessus, son avis  autant de poids que celui d'un mdecin ou d'un biologiste marin, aucun, c'est juste son *opinion* (qu'il a trs bien le droit de penser, mais cela n'en fait pas une vrit ou un argument quelconque).


Ce raisonnement devrait vous revenir en boomerang.
Vous n'tes pas climatologue, alors laissez les climatologues travailler, et essayez de garder un minimum d'esprit critique, cherchez la cause des causes, expertisez, contre-expertisez, creusez, comparez, comme nous y invite Francis Cousin dans l'interview ci-dessus.
Votre opinion c'est de faire confiance aux mdias, politiciens et entreprises qui rptent tous, et vous avec, le mme refrain de l'urgence climatique.
Mon opinion c'est que la vraie cologie c'est combattre les pollutions relles engendres par la machine capitaliste, dont les lieutenants sont, comme par hasard, les plus fervents dfenseurs de la chasse au carbone ; que la thorie du RAC ne tient pas car le climat n'est ni explicable ni prvisible en l'tat actuel des connaissances (pourquoi l'effet de la concentration de CO serait-il prpondrant devant les paramtres moteurs des multiples changements climatiques antrieurs - et pas si lointains - paramtres qu'on ne sait mme pas quantifier  l'instant t ?).
En parlant d'cologie authentique, vous remarquerez la rcente diabolisation de Pierre Rabhi... pas assez progressiste le Pierrot...

----------


## ddoumeche

> L'argument ultime du retour  l'age des cavernes, trs peu pour moi, tu tapes dans le vide.
> Quand  la laine de mouton,  mon age j'ai compris un truc, c'est que le poil d'animal, comme le duvet de canard ou d'oie, sont de bien meilleurs isolants thermiques que tous ceux que tu peux produire sur la base de ouates ou laines synthtiques. Donc tu vois je mets des chaussettes en laine en hiver, alpaga, mouton, je mets des pulls en laine et non en coton ou en polyester, mon manteau est doubl en duvet. Et j'ai le mme souci pour les membres de ma famille.


Mais alors quel est ton propos ? si l'olien ne te convient pas, que tu honnis les centrales  charbon polluante, que tu n'es pas partisan du nuclaire, doit-on comprendre que tu prnes le retour  la vie dans des grottes sans lectricit vtu uniquement de laine animale ? A lire Othello  la bougie ?
A-t'on le droit de faire du feu de chemine dans ton cosystme ? car rappelons que c'est une source d'nergie carbone.




> Ce raisonnement devrait vous revenir en boomerang.
> Vous n'tes pas climatologue, alors laissez les climatologues travailler, et essayez de garder un minimum d'esprit critique, cherchez la cause des causes, expertisez, contre-expertisez, creusez, comparez, comme nous y invite Francis Cousin dans l'interview ci-dessus.


A partir du moment o de prtendus colos mais de vrais fumistes viennent menacer mes moyens de subsistance et prtendre vivre  mes dpends, cette question du rchauffement concerne tout le monde.

----------


## fredoche

Dois-je absolument en avoir un ?
Dois-je avoir un parti ? Une solution ?

Dois-je pouvoir ou devoir donner des leons ? 

J'ai crit : 


> Maintenant je n'ai pas de solutions et je pense que c'est une ralit et responsabilit collective.


En ce sens j'avais trouv l'interview de Bernard Stiegler intressante car il propose que nos efforts de recherche (universitaires, collectifs, nationaux) portent justement vers de nouvelles solutions, innovantes, disruptives pour ce qui concerne les nergies et l'environnement.

Je fais des feux dans une magnifique chemine suspendue, faite en acier corten, et fabrique en France. Et dedans je fais des feux "top-down" qui ont l'intrt de maximiser le rendement tout en rduisant les fumes mises et donc les micro-particules.
Le feu de chemine, quel pied  ::D:  du rayonnement, de la chaleur, du kWh pas cher, et mme pas fossile  ::mouarf:: 
Mais c'est du luxe, j'ai des pompes  chaleur qui nourrissent un plancher chauffant, et c'est aussi un luxe, car d'un confort inoui. Scoop tout a je l'ai fait de mes mains avec mon papa, qui tait ingnieur en clim, un vrai ingnieur les mains dans le cambouis.

Et le chauffage c'est du confort-> d'o les pulls en laine et le duvet pour les doudounes  :;): 

Et dsol mais je ne honnis rien : au dpart, ce dont tu t'empares c'est de ma raction  la vracit ou non du changement climatique.  Et je dis simplement que vrai ou pas, ces nergies fossiles portent d'autres problmes de pollution qui sont eux aussi  traiter et ces problmes me paraissent plus difficile  nier

----------


## Marco46

> Dois-je absolument en avoir un ?
> Dois-je avoir un parti ? Une solution ?
> 
> Dois-je pouvoir ou devoir donner des leons ? 
> 
> J'ai crit : 
> En ce sens j'avais trouv l'interview de Bernard Stiegler intressante car il propose que nos efforts de recherche (universitaires, collectifs, nationaux) portent justement vers de nouvelles solutions, innovantes, disruptives pour ce qui concerne les nergies et l'environnement.


Il est mignon Stiegler mais il est sur une belle orbite. Notre problme actuellement ce n'est pas le climat, mme s'il faut commencer  le traiter tout de suite. Le principal problme c'est qu'on touche aux limites du monde. Le pic ptrolier (conventionnel) a eu lieu *en 2005*, il est pas dans 20 ans !! Il a eu lieu il y a presque *15 ans* ! Le schiste amricain permet encore de faire illusion mais sa capacit de production est limite mme si son stock est immense et tous nos fournisseurs, Norvge/UK, Russie, Maghreb ont une production dclinante pour des raisons gologiques.

On a bien du schiste aussi chez nous mais on a pas les espaces pour l'exploiter. Un territoire sur lequel on exploite le schiste est compltement inexploitable pour quoi que ce soit d'autre derrire, on va pas raser la moiti des villes et des campagnes pour faire des p'tits trous partout a n'a aucun sens.

Quand on voit  quel point le pouvoir tremble sur ses bases avec quelques milliers de gens vraiment nervs dans les rues avec pour vnement dclencheur le litre  1,5 euros, j'ose mme pas imaginer ce que a va donner quand le prix du baril explosera tous les records passs dans les mois  venir. On sait qu'on aura une grosse crise de l'offre pour 2019/2020 du fait du sous investissement des 5 dernires annes dans le secteur.

Avec ou sans taxes il est plus probable de voir un prix du litre  3 euros que de sauver le monde par "de nouvelles solutions, innovantes, disruptives". On a simplement pas le temps pour a. 

Il est vident que les gens les plus pauvres ne peuvent pas financer cette transition, il va donc falloir leur payer des pompes  chaleur pour remplacer leurs cuves  fioul, organiser la transition des vhicules utilitaires, de chantiers et de l'agriculture vers une combinaison d'agro-carburants et d'hybride voire de full lectrique et contraindre les constructeurs  sortir des voitures moins lourdes et qui consomment moins. Il faut rduire drastiquement nos importations d'hydrocarbure, il en va ni plus ni moins que de la survie de notre socit * court terme*, pas dans 35 ans !

Les 3% de Bruxelles osef, les contraintes europennes osef, les traits commerciaux signs nous empchant toute mesure protectionniste osef, c'est la survie de la socit qui est en jeu.

Dites-vous qu'aujourd'hui  trs trs court terme le gouvernement a encore une porte de sortie pour viter le chaos en cdant sur les taxes mais lorsque le prix du baril va monter il ne pourra strictement rien faire d'autre que compter les morts dans les rues. Et l tout est possible, guerre civile, dictature militaire, effondrement total des institutions et des services publics etc ... Tout est possible sauf des lendemains qui chantent, a c'est physiquement impossible.

Franchement je pensais pas qu'on avait aussi peu de rsilience  l'chelle de notre socit par rapport aux prix du carburant. On a simplement atteint les prix de 2007 et les gens ptent littralement les plombs parce qu'ils sont pris  la gorge. Je pensais qu'on avait encore quelques annes devant nous mais l je tombe des nues. On est vritablement au bord d'un changement radical de socit, c'est manifestement une question de mois et non d'annes.

----------


## fredoche

on dirait que vous tes tous super documents pour affirmer des trucs pareils, genre spcialiste du sujet. 
Moi je veux bien mais le peak oil prvu il y a 10-15 ans en arrire nempche pas une production record aujourd'hui

Et ta vision apocalyptique ou post-apocalypse ne m'enchante gure en fin de compte.

Alors je prfre le mignon, parce que il a l'intrt d'ouvrir des perspectives, c'est le seul, c'est pour a que je l'aime bien.

Pis  mon age j'ai envie enfin de rver un peu, parce que j'ai vcu ma jeunesse sous la menace d'une apocalypse nuclaire toujours pas carte (nonobstant tchernobyl), et maintenant c'est l'apocalypse environnementale plus la pnurie ptrolire version mad max.

Alors zut en plus je trouve qu'il voque une richesse conceptuelle assez indite, originale... il ne pense pas comme les autres, c'est mon tord aussi souvent. D'ailleurs a fait 20 ans que je ne devrais pas faire mon job qui est le mien tiens...
Depuis le temps j'en coute des gens l dessus, ils vivent tous avec la peur, ils la prchent, toi aussi d'ailleurs. On est format pour visiblement. Mais le bon vieil adage : la peur n'carte pas le danger, je l'ai fait mien il y a quelque temps.
Le mignon propose d'avancer, non pas de rsister. Pas de nager  contre-courant mais de voir o a peut nous mener, d'arrter de psychoter un peu, mais peut-tre que j'dulcore le discours. En attendant il est original et tellement moins anxiogne que d'autres.

----------


## fredoche

> Il est vident que les gens les plus pauvres ne peuvent pas financer cette transition, il va donc falloir leur payer des pompes  chaleur pour remplacer leurs cuves  fioul, organiser la transition des vhicules utilitaires, de chantiers et de l'agriculture vers une combinaison d'agro-carburants et d'hybride voire de full lectrique et contraindre les constructeurs  sortir des voitures moins lourdes et qui consomment moins. Il faut rduire drastiquement nos importations d'hydrocarbure, il en va ni plus ni moins que de la survie de notre socit * court terme*, pas dans 35 ans !
> 
> Les 3% de Bruxelles osef, les contraintes europennes osef, les traits commerciaux signs nous empchant toute mesure protectionniste osef, c'est la survie de la socit qui est en jeu.


socit, civilisation, ou bien nos enfants, nos amis, nos voisins, l'humanit, notre belle plante, Gaa ce beau mta-organisme nguentropique ?  :;): 

Socit je m'en tape effectivement. Les 3% aussi

Ton agro-carburant je le conchie, c'est encore des non-solutions pourries et fortement rmunratrices pour quelques cartels. Comme cette gnle qu'on te vend entre 0,5 et 50 le litre selon qu'elle aille dans ton rservoir ou dans ton foie, tes neurones et ton gosier

Le seul hybride que je connaisse est magnifique : https://www.google.com/search?q=cheval+comtois

Magnifique cheval tous usages et un gout dlicieux, je fais mes hamburgers avec, mes gosses adorent. J'habite prs du Jura, sur le march j'en achte le vendredi, comme le comt, pas cher ici. Il est pas bio, mais il est bon.
Je vais donner du grain  moudre  ddoumeche, retour  l'poque pr-industrielle, pr-vapeur nom de dieu, mais une crinire pareille, toutes les nanas en rvent, mme les sudoises  mon avis. Et pour dbarder le bois, c'est un champion. T'as vu cette carrosserie ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On a simplement atteint les prix de 2007 et les gens ptent littralement les plombs parce qu'ils sont pris  la gorge. Je pensais qu'on avait encore quelques annes devant nous mais l je tombe des nues. On est vritablement au bord d'un changement radical de socit, c'est manifestement une question de mois et non d'annes.


Rduire la naissance des gilets jaunes au prix des carburants, c'est ce que fait le gouvernement, et que reprennent en cur les journaleux au service de l'tat, mais c'est trs trs rducteur. a serait comme si en prenant un verre d'eau plein  ras bord, et en ajoutant une goutte de vin, le verre dbordant, on accuserais le vin ! 

Le prix du carburant est le dclencheur. Et mme, ce n'est pas le prix en lui-mme, mais le fait que ce soit une taxe de plus. Taxe qui s'ajoute  toutes les autres, alors que dans le mme temps, l'tat (et pas que celui de Macron, c'tait dj le cas avec Hollande, Sarko et mme ceux d'avant) ne cesse de faire des cadeaux aux plus riches. Cadeaux justifis pour faire baisser le chmage. Mais, le chmage ne baisse pas, les riches sont de plus en plus riches, et ceux qui bossent de plus en plus pauvres. 

Le pire, c'est que, non seulement, il fait comme ces prdcesseurs, mais avec, en plus un mpris affich des franais, une arrogance et une prtention qui ne s'est jamais vu. Mme Sarko, avec son cot "blink-blink" ne donnait pas cette impression.

Je ne sais pas o va nous mener cette situation, mais Macron n'a plus beaucoup de marge de manuvre, et a dj perdu, quoi qu'il arrive. Il n'est plus crdible.




> Alors je prfre le mignon, parce que il a l'intrt d'ouvrir des perspectives, c'est le seul, c'est pour a que je l'aime bien.
> 
> il ne pense pas comme les autres
> 
> En attendant il est original et tellement moins anxiogne que d'autres.


Ben, tu vois, pour moi, il est exactement le reflet, en pire, de ce que furent Sarko et Hollande. Il en est le prolongement. La seule diffrence avec ces deux-l, c'est que lui ose tout, et c'est mme  a qu'on le reconnat.  ::aie::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Le prix du carburant est le dclencheur. Et mme, ce n'est pas le prix en lui-mme, mais le fait que ce soit une taxe de plus. Taxe qui s'ajoute  toutes les autres, alors que dans le mme temps, l'tat (et pas que celui de Macron, c'tait dj le cas avec Hollande, Sarko et mme ceux d'avant) ne cesse de faire des cadeaux aux plus riches.


Ca et puis galement, c'est d'avoir voulu faire passer cette taxe pour cologique, alors qu' ct, on ne fait rien pour rduire les vraies pollutions, que l'on ne taxe pas les vhicules qui polluent le plus (bateaux cargos, avions, etc.) mais seulement les particuliers et une partie des entreprises, que l'on fait des cadeaux ou que l'on donne des permissions  des entreprises de polluer encore plus (mont d'or en Guyane, les histoires avec Total, etc.), et que l'on entreprend au final aucune mesure vraiment cologique, on ne fait juste que des beaux discours aux COP qu'on ne respecte mme pas. (Par exemple, pour la COP 21, on a fait tout un foin car Trump avait retir les USA des accords, mais au final, aucun pays de l'UE n'a respect les engagements)

C'est juste qu'une partie des gens, commencent enfin  ouvrir les yeux, et  dire que cela suffit,  la fois d'tre tondu, mais aussi d'tre pris pour des cons. ^^

----------


## Marco46

> on dirait que vous tes tous super documents pour affirmer des trucs pareils, genre spcialiste du sujet. 
> Moi je veux bien mais le peak oil prvu il y a 10-15 ans en arrire nempche pas une production record aujourd'hui


C'est une ralit statistique, ce n'est pas une prvision c'est un fait. Tous les chiffres sont publics et sur la table, il suffit d'aller les consulter. La production actuelle est  100 millions de barils jour parce qu'on y intgre tout un tas de choses qui ne sont pas du ptrole qui n'ont pas le mme rendement ni la mme capacit de production en terme de flux. 

Mais si tu regardes le ptrole conventionnel le pic a eu lieu en 2005 et depuis a ne fait que dcrotre. Tout le ptrole facilement extractible, celui qui a permis les 30 glorieuses, a t extrait. Sais-tu seulement que le pic des dcouvertes de gisements a eu lieu dans les annes 70 ? On sait grosso-modo ce qu'il reste dans le sol on en a consomm la moiti la plus facilement extractible, on ne trouve pratiquement plus rien. Aujourd'hui les ptroliers investissent deux fois plus d'argent qu'il y a 10 ans pour en trouver deux fois moins (on parle de montants astronomiques). Il y a 50 ans il suffisait de creuser un trou au bon endroit dans le dsert saoudien pour faire jaillir du ptrole. Aujourd'hui on va chercher  plusieurs km sous les mers ou sous la glace c'est pour te dire o on en est rendu. Plus de la moiti des champs en exploitation sont en dclin. a aussi c'est des faits statistiques et c'est public et sur la table. Plus personne ne conteste a,  commencer par les ptroliers qui tirent rgulirement la sonnette d'alarme. 

Simplement les gens, et par les gens j'entends aussi de grands intellectuels, ignorent purement et simplement cette problmatique. Or c'est oublier que le ptrole c'est le sang de l'conomie. C'est a qui permet la mondialisation et la spcialisation des conomies. C'est a le vrai gros danger de notre poque parce qu'il peut mettre  mort nos socits. En Europe les approvisionnements en ptrole ont baiss de 15% depuis le fameux pic de production, pas par choix mais par contrainte. Les flux physiques baissent aussi, il y a de moins en moins de camions qui roulent en Europe. Cherchez pas la cause majeure de la croissance atone en Europe, c'est pas la lgislation sur le travail ni la concurrence mondiale, c'est a le dterminant principal.

C'est pas le changement climatique le premier danger, le changement climatique c'est un problme plus dangereux  long terme mais si on prend les choses par ordre chronologique a vient en deuxime position. Et a moins de disposer d'une trs grosse Dolorane il est fortement conseill de traiter les problmes dans l'ordre parce qu'il est vident qu'on ne peut plus traiter un problme qui est pass.

En d'autres termes, oui il faut traiter le cancer parce qu'il sera mortel, mais quel intrt si on meurt d'une crise cardiaque dans l'intervalle ?

----------


## Marco46

> Ton agro-carburant je le conchie, c'est encore des non-solutions pourries et fortement rmunratrices pour quelques cartels. Comme cette gnle qu'on te vend entre 0,5 et 50 le litre selon qu'elle aille dans ton rservoir ou dans ton foie, tes neurones et ton gosier


C'est trs trs efficace si on limite l'usage  l'agriculture par exemple. C'est le seul carburant pour les vhicules que l'on peut produire chez nous.

----------


## Marco46

> Rduire la naissance des gilets jaunes au prix des carburants, c'est ce que fait le gouvernement, et que reprennent en cur les journaleux au service de l'tat, mais c'est trs trs rducteur. a serait comme si en prenant un verre d'eau plein  ras bord, et en ajoutant une goutte de vin, le verre dbordant, on accuserais le vin ! 
> 
> Le prix du carburant est le dclencheur.


Je suis compltement d'accord avec a.




> Et mme, ce n'est pas le prix en lui-mme, mais le fait que ce soit une taxe de plus.


C'est le prix. Les taxes dcides par Macron ne sont pas encore en application. En revanche elles ont t montes par Hollande alors que le prix du baril tait faible pendant la priode 2014/2017. C'est a qui fait qu'avec un prix du baril  80$ on a un prix  la pompe  1,5 alors qu'en 2007 on avait le mme prix alors que le baril tait  140$. Je te laisse calculer le prix  la pompe quand le baril remontera  ce niveau, et c'est une simple question de temps (en mois, pas en annes).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est le prix. Les taxes dcides par Macron ne sont pas encore en application. En revanche elles ont t montes par Hollande alors que le prix du baril tait faible pendant la priode 2014/2017. C'est a qui fait qu'avec un prix du baril  80$ on a un prix  la pompe  1,5 alors qu'en 2007 on avait le mme prix alors que le baril tait  140$. Je te laisse calculer le prix  la pompe quand le baril remontera  ce niveau, et c'est une simple question de temps (en mois, pas en annes).


Oui, tu as raison. Quoique Macron ait chang la donne fixe par Hollande/Royal qui tait que les taxes sur le gasoil augmenteraient de 1% quand celles sur l'essence baisseraient de 1% jusqu' la parit. Macron, lui il a augment de 2% celles sur le gasoil et de 1% celles sur l'essence. a n'a pas le mme impact !  ::aie:: 

Mais, comme l'a dit Echtelion, c'est aussi le foutage de gueule sur la soit disant transition cologique, alors que dans le mme temps, rien n'est fait pour l'cologie. Et que, le total des taxes correspond par hasard aux montants du cadeau fiscal des 1% les plus riches qui se voient (une fois encore) exonr d'un impts.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Dois-je absolument en avoir un ?
> Dois-je avoir un parti ? Une solution ?
> 
> Dois-je pouvoir ou devoir donner des leons ? 
> 
> J'ai crit : 
> En ce sens j'avais trouv l'interview de Bernard Stiegler intressante car il propose que nos efforts de recherche (universitaires, collectifs, nationaux) portent justement vers de nouvelles solutions, innovantes, disruptives pour ce qui concerne les nergies et l'environnement.
> 
> Je fais des feux dans une magnifique chemine suspendue, faite en acier corten, et fabrique en France. Et dedans je fais des feux "top-down" qui ont l'intrt de maximiser le rendement tout en rduisant les fumes mises et donc les micro-particules.
> ...


Mais en te chauffant ainsi, tu coupes des arbres donc tu assassines la plante. Comme beaucoup de gens puisque le chauffage au fioul n'a plus la cte et qu'il se tournent vers le bois... impacts restant  valuer. Sans doute positif, je le reconnais.

Commenons par les problmes que tu as voqus qui sont des faux problmes : 
les micro-particules tueraient 48000 personnes en France selon l'excutif (chiffres abondamment cits par Castanettes dit _simplet_), mais 35000 dans le monde. Cherchez l'erreur.de quelle pollution parles-tu ? l'air n'a jamais t si propre  parisde quelles pluies acides parles-tu ? on n'en a pas vu en Europe depuis plus de 30 ans. Des pluies acides en Chine l o on a dlocalis la production de nos tablettes et de nos oliennes lectriques ?le CO n'est pas un polluant mais un lment indispensable  la photosynthse donc  la croissance des plantes. Te souviens-tu de tes cours de biologie ?

C'est  mon humble avis le paradigme que l'on t'a inculqu qui a disrupt par surchauffe. Bernard Stiegler _vraiment_ ?

En outre ta liste n'inclut pas quelques problmes fondamentaux : obsit morbide de l'tat, rindustralisation, gestion des dchets.





> Il est mignon Stiegler mais il est sur une belle orbite. Notre problme actuellement ce n'est pas le climat, mme s'il faut commencer  le traiter tout de suite. Le principal problme c'est qu'on touche aux limites du monde. Le pic ptrolier (conventionnel) a eu lieu *en 2005*, il est pas dans 20 ans !! Il a eu lieu il y a presque *15 ans* ! Le schiste amricain permet encore de faire illusion mais sa capacit de production est limite mme si son stock est immense et tous nos fournisseurs, Norvge/UK, Russie, Maghreb ont une production dclinante pour des raisons gologiques.


Le seul produit ptrolier en dclin *depuis 2005* est le fuel lourd, *la production* des autres formes de produits ptroliers extraits *est en hausse*, que ce soit *l'essence le diesel ou le gas*.
Comme le prouve les chiffres de l'OPEC et de la British Petroleum.

Pourtant la chose a dj t dite.

Il y a abondement de ptrole  5$ le baril en Msopotamie et  100$ ailleurs, d'autant que les rserves sont inpuisables : un court du brut durablement haut rendrait rentable la synthse de carburant  partir de charbon, entre 35 et 90$ le baril. Dont l'industrialisation a dj t prouv lors de la seconde guerre.
Mais cela n'arrivera pas de sitot car on continue de trouver des champs ptrolifres et mme des grands : Kashagan, Lula, Jupiter, Shaikan Sheikh Adi, Wushi, Bahrein. Sans parler du champs ptrolifre gant au large du Liban.

Et ajoutons que 10$ de 1970 valent 70$ de 2018 donc le court n'a gure chang en 40 ans. Les malthusianistes sont des prophtes de malheurs.




> On a bien du schiste aussi chez nous mais on a pas les espaces pour l'exploiter. Un territoire sur lequel on exploite le schiste est compltement inexploitable pour quoi que ce soit d'autre derrire, on va pas raser la moiti des villes et des campagnes pour faire des p'tits trous partout a n'a aucun sens.


Il n'y a pas de place pour les puits d'extraction de gaz de schistes mais assez pour des milliers d'oliennes prenant 10 fois plus de place au sol.




> Quand on voit  quel point le pouvoir tremble sur ses bases avec quelques milliers de gens vraiment nervs dans les rues avec pour vnement dclencheur le litre  1,5 euros, j'ose mme pas imaginer ce que a va donner quand le prix du baril explosera tous les records passs dans les mois  venir. On sait qu'on aura une grosse crise de l'offre pour 2019/2020 du fait du sous investissement des 5 dernires annes dans le secteur.


Le court du baril n'a jamais t si bas depuis 10 ans,  50$. Ne lis tu pas les journaux et sais-tu pas que l'OPEC a massivement augment sa production pour couler les finances russes et la production de gaz de schistes amricaine ?

Mais le prix du carburant  la pompe n'a jamais t si haut  cause de la gabelle sur le carburant. Car en Macronie, c'tait l'tat qui organise la pnurie. 
Et en Macronie, les maostes soutiennent le gouvernement des ultra-riches.




> Avec ou sans taxes il est plus probable de voir un prix du litre  3 euros que de sauver le monde par "de nouvelles solutions, innovantes, disruptives". On a simplement pas le temps pour a.


Calembredaines.

----------


## fredoche

> Rduire la naissance des gilets jaunes au prix des carburants, c'est ce que fait le gouvernement, et que reprennent en cur les journaleux au service de l'tat, mais c'est trs trs rducteur. a serait comme si en prenant un verre d'eau plein  ras bord, et en ajoutant une goutte de vin, le verre dbordant, on accuserais le vin ! 
> 
> Le prix du carburant est le dclencheur. Et mme, ce n'est pas le prix en lui-mme, mais le fait que ce soit une taxe de plus. Taxe qui s'ajoute  toutes les autres, alors que dans le mme temps, l'tat (et pas que celui de Macron, c'tait dj le cas avec Hollande, Sarko et mme ceux d'avant) ne cesse de faire des cadeaux aux plus riches. Cadeaux justifis pour faire baisser le chmage. Mais, le chmage ne baisse pas, les riches sont de plus en plus riches, et ceux qui bossent de plus en plus pauvres. 
> 
> Le pire, c'est que, non seulement, il fait comme ces prdcesseurs, mais avec, en plus un mpris affich des franais, une arrogance et une prtention qui ne s'est jamais vu. Mme Sarko, avec son cot "blink-blink" ne donnait pas cette impression.
> 
> Je ne sais pas o va nous mener cette situation, mais Macron n'a plus beaucoup de marge de manuvre, et a dj perdu, quoi qu'il arrive. Il n'est plus crdible.
> 
> 
> ...


je te suis sur toute la ligne et il y a un petit malentendu sur le _mignon_. Je faisais rfrence  Marco46 et sa phrase :



> Il est _mignon Stiegler_ mais il est sur une belle orbite.


Pour dtendre un  peu l'atmosphre au sujet du mignon, 1er du nom, ma copine belge me racontait hier avoir vu une pancarte d'une manifestante qui disait en substance ceci :



> Macron, si tu te rveilles avec 4 couilles, ne te prends pas pour Hercules... C'est juste un gilet Jaune qui t'encule !


 ::mouarf:: 
Je ne fais que citer vous l'aurez compris  ::oops::

----------


## Marco46

> Le seul produit ptrolier en dclin *depuis 2005* est le fuel lourd, *la production* des autres formes de produits ptroliers extraits *est en hausse*, que ce soit *l'essence le diesel ou le gas*.
> Comme le prouve les chiffres de l'OPEC et de la British Petroleum.
> 
> Pourtant la chose a dj t dite.


Je te parle de la matire premire et toi tu me parles du produit fini  ::weird:: 

Le produit fini n'est pas encore en dclin parce qu'il y a l'apport du schiste mais a durera pas parce que a la taille du flux n'est pas illimite, il ne pourra pas ternellement combler la dpltion du ptrole conventionnel. En d'autres termes dans 10 ans les USA ne vont pas extraire 40 millions de barils jours avec du schiste, c'est juste physiquement impossible.




> Il y a abondement de ptrole  5$ le baril en Msopotamie et  100$ ailleurs, d'autant que les rserves sont inpuisables :


Une rserve c'est un stock donc par dfinition a peut pas tre inpuisable. Comme on ne peut extraire que ce qu'on a dcouvert et qu'on sait depuis plusieurs dcennies ce qu'on est capable d'extraire  quelques % prts (du stock global) on a une ide assez nette de o on en est. Ta phrase est une ineptie complte.




> un court du brut durablement haut rendrait rentable la synthse de carburant  partir de charbon, entre 35 et 90$ le baril. Dont l'industrialisation a dj t prouv lors de la seconde guerre.


C'est connu que construire une industrie et le systme de distribution qui va avec a se fait en 2 semaines. Il faudrait des centaines de milliards d'euros d'investissements et des annes pour commencer  en profiter. On a pas le temps pour a. Sans parler du fait que le charbon mondial est utilis actuellement pour produire de l'lectricit. Donc a crerait une norme tension sur l'lectrique.




> Mais cela n'arrivera pas de sitot car on continue de trouver des champs ptrolifres et mme des grands : Kashagan, Lula, Jupiter, Shaikan Sheikh Adi, Wushi, Bahrein. Sans parler du champs ptrolifre gant au large du Liban.


On va rentrer dans le dtail avec les deux plus gros champs dcouverts, Kashagan et Lula.

Le premier contient 16 milliards de barils extractibles, le deuxime entre 5 et 8. Soyons super optimistes et disons qu'on va en extraire 24 milliards. a reprsente en stock mme pas une anne de consommation mondiale. C'est rien ! C'est rien du tout !!

Regardons le flux, les deux cumuls a fait environ un demi million de barils par jour. On doit tre  quelque chose comme 80 millions de production par jour au total. Avec une baisse rapide de 2% par an du fait de la dpltion des champs existants soit 1,6m de barils en moins chaque anne.

Ces dcouvertes ne suffisent mme pas  absorber le dclin des champs existants.

Il faut te faire un dessin ?




> Et ajoutons que 10$ de 1970 valent 70$ de 2018 donc le court n'a gure chang en 40 ans.


Les comparaisons sont en dollar constant. Quand on dit que le ptrole  10$ de cot a t extrait on parle de $ contemporain pas de $ de l'poque. Faudrait arrter de prendre les ptroliers pour des cons.




> Les malthusianistes sont des prophtes de malheurs.


Tu as manifestement  peine gratt la surface de ce sujet. Tu n'as aucune notion des ordres de grandeurs qui sont en cause.




> Il n'y a pas de place pour les puits d'extraction de gaz de schistes mais assez pour des milliers d'oliennes prenant 10 fois plus de place au sol.


On devrait mettre notre argent ailleurs que dans les oliennes a c'est sr mais un puit de schiste c'est pour faire de la fracturation hydraulique dans le sol, tu vas pas faire passer une autoroute dessus ni y construire quoi que ce soit. a transforme littralement des centaines de kilomtres carrs en no man's land. Quand t'as la surface des USA du Canada ou de la Russie c'est jouable, en Europe c'est juste ingrable.




> Le court du baril n'a jamais t si bas depuis 10 ans,  50$. Ne lis tu pas les journaux et sais-tu pas que l'OPEC a massivement augment sa production pour couler les finances russes et la production de gaz de schistes amricaine ?


Oui parce que les US inondent le march avec leur schiste vendu  perte et produit avec de la dette.




> Mais le prix du carburant  la pompe n'a jamais t si haut  cause de la gabelle sur le carburant.


Et ce que je dis c'est qu'on a pas fini de rire quand le prix du baril va vraiment remonter au prix o il devrait tre si on tenait compte du stock.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> je te suis sur toute la ligne et il y a un petit malentendu sur le _mignon_. Je faisais rfrence  Marco46 et sa phrase :


Ah ! Autant pour moi. J'avais cru que tu parlais de Macron (le mignon de Benalla ou le contraire  ::?: )

----------


## Ecthelion2

> de quelle pollution parles-tu ? *l'air n'a jamais t si propre  paris*


Euh juste la-dessus a dpend de quelle pollution on parle ?

Car oui globalement, la qualit de l'air s'amliore dans la capitale, a c'est parfaitement vrai (du moins c'est confirm par AirParif et autres), par contre, c'est loin d'tre parfait :




> certains polluants, comme le dioxyde dazote, les particules, lozone et le benzne dpassent toujours les normes fixes par lOrganisation mondiale de la sant (OMS)


d'ailleurs le niveau d'ozone en 2018, est une anne record depuis 2003 :

https://institutionnel.generali.fr/q...llution-lozone





> Le Dr Pierre Souvet, Prsident de lASEF (Association Sant Environnement France)  souligne :  Les consquences de la pollution  lozone sont essentiellement respiratoires. Ce gaz peut provoquer une irritation des yeux, du nez et de la gorge, des essoufflements, de la toux, des crises dasthmes Lors dun pic de pollution  lozone, il est fortement conseill dviter le sport car lors dun effort important, vous inhalez plus de polluants. Privilgiez les sorties brves et vitez les heures densoleillement maximum, surtout pour les personnes fragiles (enfants, personnes atteintes de maladies respiratoires). Et sur le plan collectif, il est essentiel de rduire le trafic routier et les missions industrielles, et de lutter contre le rchauffement climatique pour viter ces pics de pollution.



Donc oui a s'amliore, mais on est encore loin de dire que l'air de Paris est "sain". ^^

----------


## fredoche

> Mais en te chauffant ainsi, tu coupes des arbres donc tu assassines la plante. Comme beaucoup de gens puisque le chauffage au fioul n'a plus la cte et qu'il se tournent vers le bois... impacts restant  valuer. Sans doute positif, je le reconnais.
> 
> Commenons par les problmes que tu as voqus qui sont des faux problmes : 
> les micro-particules tueraient 48000 personnes en France selon l'excutif (chiffres abondamment cits par Castanettes dit _simplet_), mais 35000 dans le monde. Cherchez l'erreur.de quelle pollution parles-tu ? l'air n'a jamais t si propre  parisde quelles pluies acides parles-tu ? on n'en a pas vu en Europe depuis plus de 30 ans. Des pluies acides en Chine l o on a dlocalis la production de nos tablettes et de nos oliennes lectriques ?le CO n'est pas un polluant mais un lment indispensable  la photosynthse donc  la croissance des plantes. Te souviens-tu de tes cours de biologie ?
> 
> C'est  mon humble avis le paradigme que l'on t'a inculqu qui a disrupt par surchauffe. Bernard Stiegler _vraiment_ ?
> 
> En outre ta liste n'inclut pas quelques problmes fondamentaux : obsit morbide de l'tat, rindustralisation, gestion des dchets.


Boudiou je suis un assassin. ca me rappelle cette belle chanson de ma jeunesse Rock'n Roll :


Fish et Marillion, c'est du lourd  :;): 
Tu n'as pas ide de comment est produit le bois de chauffage ici et aujourd'hui, donc que sais-tu de a sinon ce que tu en imagines ou on te rapporte ? 
Ici le bois de chauffage est le bois d'affouage. Celui que je brule ne fait pas 6 km entre sa coupe et ma chemine. C'est le bois des rsidus, des ttes de chne, des trembles et des charmes qui ne sont pas exploits, de l'acacia robinier si utile aux cltures, au miel, et qui repousse sur pied tous les 30 ans. La fort est  moins de 200m de l o je t'cris  cet instant, elle fait des km2, et est plutt trs riche cologiquement. C'est dans cette fort que les promoteurs voulaient installer leurs oliennes et c'est ce  quoi je m'oppose.
Ici en Bresse... pays rural qui a toujours vcu de la fort et du bois, de l'agriculture nourricire et non carburante.

Et j'en brule un  stre par an, assassin que je suis... C'est mme pas une tte de chne. 1m3 de bois de 1m, qui aura fait 5 km, que j'aurai pay 40 et un sourire, qui quivaut nergtiquement  130 l de fuel domestique qui aura travers la plante, t raffin, retransport. Il aura gnr d'autres produits dont certains probablement ultimes, des gaz de combustion dont combien seront nocifs ?

Ton avis n'est pas humble, tu crois savoir mais tu es aussi ignorant que moi, sauf que mme a tu l'ignores  ::(: 

La pollution, personne ne peut te forcer  ouvrir les yeux et redescendre de ton olympe de savoir : il y a 19 ans s'chouait l'Erika , pratiquement jour pour jour. Combien se sont chous avant, depuis, et encore  venir ? Amoco cadiz, Exxon Valdez ?

Fut un temps o j'habitais la banlieue grenobloise, je bossais pour HP. Quand je descendais le matin vers Grenoble, je voyais le SMOG entre Chartreuse et Vercors, ce nuage jaune qui montait des fois jusqu' 800m, peut-tre plus.

Paris est dsormais interdit de circulation 4 ou 5 jours par an, en raison des pics de pollution  l'ozone, jamais t aussi propre l'air ? Il est dgueulasse partout, la salet atmosphrique n'a pas de frontire.

Tu respires bien tu es en bonne sant ? Tant mieux profite mon gars...

Moi je suis mort il y a 8 ans, j'avais pas 40 ans, d'une vie conne et moderne, et je le dois peut-tre en partie  ces micro-particules. On m'a sauv, une cardiologue de garde ce soir-l m'a sauv, 2 fois, parce que mon coeur s'est arrt 2 fois. Et j'ai un joli tuyau en platine incrust dans l'artre coronaire IVA, un stent en jargon mdical. Des moyens ultra-modernes qui m'ont sauv et me permettent de voir encore mes gosses.
Et maintenant je fais ma vie comme toi, surement plus sainement, je fais du sport tous les jours ou presque, je savoure la vie, aussi normalement que possible mais avec une certaine humilit sur certains sujets car ils m'interrogent. De ceux-ci la pollution en fait partie. 
D'autant plus que quand je fais mon sport au club je croise en fin de sance les pulmonaires de l'aprs-midi, les insuffisants respiratoires, ceux qui trimballent leur masque, leur appareil  oxygne, leur toux graveleuse, leur teint blafard.
J'ai du bol, moi a t le cur, le cur c'est un muscle, a se muscle, a s'entretient, a se fortifie. Et j'ai jamais t aussi en forme qu'aujourd'hui. Eux c'est les poumons, c'est pas un muscle, ce qui est perdu l'est dfinitivement, tu peux juste essayer de ne pas en perdre plus, de mieux vivre avec ce qui te reste. 

Les chiffres c'est bien, mais croiser les gens la maladie, c'est aussi une ralit  ::):  Aprs tu crois ce que tu veux, et moi aussi  :;): 

Bon bah finalement j'ai plomb l'atmosphre... dsol  ::zoubi::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je te parle de la matire premire et toi tu me parles du produit fini


Donc tu reconnais que le produit fini arrive sur le march en quantit croissante. Donc il n'y a pas de pic.




> Le produit fini n'est pas encore en dclin parce qu'il y a l'apport du schiste mais a durera pas parce que a la taille du flux n'est pas illimite, il ne pourra pas ternellement combler la dpltion du ptrole conventionnel. En d'autres termes dans 10 ans les USA ne vont pas extraire 40 millions de barils jours avec du schiste, c'est juste physiquement impossible.


Si je te suis bien, le produit fini n'est pas encore en dclin mais on a pass le pic ptrolier... voila 13 ans. tonnant. D'autant que la plupart des pays ont augment leur production et pas uniquement les tats-unis. Comment expliquer cela ?

En attendant on est a 1700 milliards de barils de rserves, 40 ans, 166 ans dans le cas du Venezuela par exemple. Si je suis ton raisonnement, cela va cesser dans 3 ans parce que la Nature, fche des innovations que l'homme met au point pour vexer les malthusianistes, va tarir les puits de ptrole du Texas.
Qu'importe les 20 milliards de m3 de rserves prouvs.




> Une rserve c'est un stock donc par dfinition a peut pas tre inpuisable. Comme on ne peut extraire que ce qu'on a dcouvert et qu'on sait depuis plusieurs dcennies ce qu'on est capable d'extraire  quelques % prts (du stock global) on a une ide assez nette de o on en est. Ta phrase est une ineptie complte.


Rien ne prouves que nous n'ayons pas encore 400 ans de rserves devant nous, alors qu'il y a encore 150 ans, nous avions 0 rserves comptabilises. Car qui cherche trouve.




> C'est connu que construire une industrie et le systme de distribution qui va avec a se fait en 2 semaines. Il faudrait des centaines de milliards d'euros d'investissements et des annes pour commencer  en profiter. On a pas le temps pour a. Sans parler du fait que le charbon mondial est utilis actuellement pour produire de l'lectricit. Donc a crerait une norme tension sur l'lectrique.


une ENORRME tension lectrique.
300 ans de rserve de charbon, une l'industrie ptrolire dgageant des centaines de milliards de $ de chiffres d'affaire mais qui n'arriverait pas  extraire du charbon et construire des usines dont on matrise la technologie depuis plus de 70 ans ? On se demande par quel miracle ils arrivent  prospecter, construire leurs puits offshores et forer alors. 




> On va rentrer dans le dtail avec les deux plus gros champs dcouverts, Kashagan et Lula.
> 
> Le premier contient 16 milliards de barils extractibles, le deuxime entre 5 et 8. Soyons super optimistes et disons qu'on va en extraire 24 milliards. a reprsente en stock mme pas une anne de consommation mondiale. C'est rien ! C'est rien du tout !!


Pourquoi n'as-tu pris que deux puits, pourquoi pas un seul ? pourquoi pas tous les champs dcouverts depuis 20 ans ? Pourquoi ne pas avoir inclut Sugarkane ?




> Regardons le flux, les deux cumuls a fait environ un demi million de barils par jour. On doit tre  quelque chose comme 80 millions de production par jour au total. Avec une baisse rapide de 2% par an du fait de la dpltion des champs existants soit 1,6m de barils en moins chaque anne.


+10.3 millions barils/jours depuis 2007, +3.6 Millions pour l'OPEP  qui n'appartient pas les Zusa. Source BP.
Ce sont les chiffres de 2006 que tu cites ? Sources SVP.




> Ces dcouvertes ne suffisent mme pas  absorber le dclin des champs existants.
> 
> Il faut te faire un dessin ?


Donnes plutt tes sources plutt que de faire des petits dessins.




> Les comparaisons sont en dollar constant. Quand on dit que le ptrole  10$ de cot a t extrait on parle de $ contemporain pas de $ de l'poque. Faudrait arrter de prendre les ptroliers pour des cons.


Pas du tout, et encore je suis bon prince et t'pargne le calcul de l'inflation depuis 1970.






> Tu as manifestement  peine gratt la surface de ce sujet. Tu n'as aucune notion des ordres de grandeurs qui sont en cause.


Moi je prend des chiffres rels, je ne les sort de mon imagination dbordante parce que je suis *hypnotis* par le *Charlot* du coin. Quand il les sort bien sur.
Rappelles moi donc *le rchauffement mondial de l'apocalypse depuis 1900* ? 1C0.17, fichtre mais il fait 2.5c entre mon salon et ma chambre ! cela signifie  court terme, dans quinze jours, une inondation biblique ! une rupture des eaux de mon conglateur !
J'envoie immdiatement un SMS a ma grande qu'elle nous fabrique une arche de No en carton recycle avant la Nol ! peut-tre sauvera-t'on le doudou de la cadette.




> On devrait mettre notre argent ailleurs que dans les oliennes a c'est sr mais un puit de schiste c'est pour faire de la fracturation hydraulique dans le sol, tu vas pas faire passer une autoroute dessus ni y construire quoi que ce soit. a transforme littralement des centaines de kilomtres carrs en no man's land. Quand t'as la surface des USA du Canada ou de la Russie c'est jouable, en Europe c'est juste ingrable.


L'extraction se faisant le plus souvent  plus de 2000 mtres, expliques-nous en quoi le terrain devient un no man's land.




> Oui parce que les US inondent le march avec leur schiste vendu  perte et produit avec de la dette.


Ce n'est plus  perte puisque l'industrie ptrolire a rachet une partie de l'industrie du gaz de shiste.




> Et ce que je dis c'est qu'on a pas fini de rire quand le prix du baril va vraiment remonter au prix o il devrait tre si on tenait compte du stock.


Ce n'est pas grave, Total fera du ptrole de synthse  partir de charbon.

----------


## Grogro

> C'est trs trs efficace si on limite l'usage  l'agriculture par exemple. C'est le seul carburant pour les vhicules que l'on peut produire chez nous.


Tu veux dire restreindre l'usage des agrocarburants pour les vhicules agricoles ? A iso-motorisation avec le matriel actuel ? Quel serait l'intrt pour le monde agricole ? Moins de cot de carburant, moins d'missions  (NOx, peut-tre souffre, je ne sais pas quel carburant ils utilisent, si c'est aussi sale que le fioul maritime) ? 

Tu dis qu'on pourrait se manger le quatrime pic ptrolier dans les prochains mois, qu'est-ce qui te fait penser cela sachant que le march si bien encaiss la baisse de production de l'Iran pour cause de sanctions, que si le ptrole de la mer du nord est en fin de vie, l'Arabie Saoudite peut encore augmenter sa production, que l'Irak et la Libye sont trs loin de leur production maximale (guerre), que l'extra-lourd vnzulien pourra revenir sur le march le jour o la CIA aura russi  renverser Maduro, qu'on ne sais pas trop ce qui se passe en Russie, et que l'Alberta a des stocks gigantesque qu'ils n'arrivent pas  couler faute d'infrastructures suffisantes vers les USA (projets de pipeline trs polmique) ? A moins qu'Eagle Ford ou Bakken ne quittent le march ? 

Tout ce qui touche  l'nergie a me passionne, mais il est trs difficile d'avoir rellement des information. Seules quelques huiles trs bien places de la famille royale saoudienne, notamment, connaissent l'tat rel des rserves (prouves) du royaume. Si tu as des sources que je ne connais pas, a m'intresse.

Il y a  ma connaissance un seul conomiste qui s'est pench sur la relation entre l'nergie et la croissance, c'est Gael Giraud. Tu dois connaitre je prsume.

Sinon quand ddoumche dit que l'air est plus propre, c'est  la fois vrai et faux. En grande partie vrai depuis la fin du plomb dans l'essence (un gigantesque scandale sanitaire sur plusieurs dcennies, il y aurait long  en dire), et la lutte contre les missions de souffre (fin des pluies acides). C'est faux  cause des micro-particules et de la pollution  l'azote.

----------


## fredoche

> Sinon quand ddoumche dit que l'air est plus propre, c'est  la fois vrai et faux. En grande partie vrai depuis la fin du plomb dans l'essence (un gigantesque scandale sanitaire sur plusieurs dcennies, il y aurait long  en dire), et la lutte contre les missions de souffre (fin des pluies acides). C'est faux  cause des micro-particules et de la pollution  l'azote.


L'essence sans plomb c'est une rforme qui a 30 ans ou pas loin.

Fin des pluies acides j'ai bien peur que ce soit un vu pieu. C'est peut-tre vrai en Europe, pas  l'chelle plantaire semble-t-il.

----------


## Marco46

> Tu veux dire restreindre l'usage des agrocarburants pour les vhicules agricoles ? A iso-motorisation avec le matriel actuel ? Quel serait l'intrt pour le monde agricole ? Moins de cot de carburant, moins d'missions  (NOx, peut-tre souffre, je ne sais pas quel carburant ils utilisent, si c'est aussi sale que le fioul maritime) ?


C'est simplement que c'est le seul est unique carburant que l'on peut produire en France. Donc c'est pour des raisons purement stratgiques.




> Tu dis qu'on pourrait se manger le quatrime pic ptrolier dans les prochains mois, qu'est-ce qui te fait penser cela sachant que le march si bien encaiss la baisse de production de l'Iran pour cause de sanctions, que si le ptrole de la mer du nord est en fin de vie, l'Arabie Saoudite peut encore augmenter sa production, que l'Irak et la Libye sont trs loin de leur production maximale (guerre), que l'extra-lourd vnzulien pourra revenir sur le march le jour o la CIA aura russi  renverser Maduro, qu'on ne sais pas trop ce qui se passe en Russie, et que l'Alberta a des stocks gigantesque qu'ils n'arrivent pas  couler faute d'infrastructures suffisantes vers les USA (projets de pipeline trs polmique) ? A moins qu'Eagle Ford ou Bakken ne quittent le march ?


Depuis fin 2014 le baril est trop bas donc il y a eu une chute drastique de l'investissement dans les champs nouvellement dcouverts, donc on aura moins de capacit de production alors que plus de la moiti des champs dclinent. Il faut minimum 5 ans pour mettre en prod un champ  partir du moment o le projet est ficel.

L'Arabie Saoudite dit bien ce qu'elle veut on ne peut rien vrifier. La situation en Irak, en Lybie et au Vnzuela ne sera pas stabilise avant longtemps, en tout cas pas dans les chelles de temps qui nous proccupent. La Russie est apparemment au taquet.

Sur les stocks de schistes encore une fois ce n'est pas un problme de stock qui pose problme  court terme c'est un problme de flux. La taille du robinet, pas la taille du contenant mme si la taille du stock est aussi un problme mais  moyen terme (10 ans ? 20 ans ?).




> Tout ce qui touche  l'nergie a me passionne, mais il est trs difficile d'avoir rellement des information. Seules quelques huiles trs bien places de la famille royale saoudienne, notamment, connaissent l'tat rel des rserves (prouves) du royaume. Si tu as des sources que je ne connais pas, a m'intresse.


Le problme de ces pays c'est qu'on ne peut rien vrifier mais qu'on constate qu'ils donnent des chiffres fantaisistes sur leurs stocks. Regarde du ct de Jean-Franois GIANNESINI il tait intervenu en 2008 sur les plateaux tl lorsque le litre d'essence tait mont  1,5 (nombreux extraits d'missions type Mots Croiss ou C Dans l'Air ou il explique beaucoup de choses).




> Il y a  ma connaissance un seul conomiste qui s'est pench sur la relation entre l'nergie et la croissance, c'est Gael Giraud. Tu dois connaitre je prsume.


T'as le Shift Project. Jancovici a publi beaucoup de choses, t'as Matthieu Auzanneau l aussi il y a quelques vidos de lui qui donnent beaucoup de dtails,

----------


## Marco46

Par exemple :




Le PDG de Total il y a un an :




Berruyer sur Boursorama :

----------


## ddoumeche

> Sinon quand ddoumche dit que l'air est plus propre, c'est  la fois vrai et faux. En grande partie vrai depuis la fin du plomb dans l'essence (un gigantesque scandale sanitaire sur plusieurs dcennies, il y aurait long  en dire), et la lutte contre les missions de souffre (fin des pluies acides). C'est faux  cause des micro-particules et de la pollution  l'azote.


Non mon nonc est vigoureusement exact, l'air est plus propre et ni l'azote ni les micro particules n'ont augments
D'ailleurs le taux de micro particules ne dpasse pas les recommandations de l'OMS.




> C'est simplement que c'est le seul est unique carburant que l'on peut produire en France. Donc c'est pour des raisons purement stratgiques.


OH on va faire reposer les rserves stratgiques du pays sur l'essence de colza.

Le reste qui est rigolo aussi.




> Le PDG de Total il y a un an


PDG qui ne dit pas autre chose que le march du ptrole est soumis  des cycles d'investissements, ce qui est le b.a.ba du business du ptrole. Le court varie et les investissements se chiffrant en milliards varient en fonction des courts, sinon on a un crash de surproduction. Et donc de temps en temps le march se tend et le prix du baril atteins des sommets surtout quand les spculateurs jouent  la hausse.
Comme l'immobilier, sauf que ce march est plus facile  prvoir. 

S'il avait dit que nous allions vers la fin du ptrole, il aurait fallut vendre ses parts dans Total parce que cette entreprise va faire faillite.




> Berruyer sur Boursorama


Berruyer  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> D'ailleurs le taux de micro particules ne dpasse pas les recommandations de l'OMS.



Bizarrement AirParif, dans son bilan annuel, dit le contraire, comme je le signalais plus haut :




> Car oui globalement, la qualit de l'air s'amliore dans la capitale, a c'est parfaitement vrai (du moins c'est confirm par AirParif et autres), par contre, c'est loin d'tre parfait :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *certains polluants, comme le dioxyde dazote, les particules, lozone et le benzne dpassent toujours les normes fixes par lOrganisation mondiale de la sant (OMS)*
> 
> 
> ...



De plus, la pollution de l'air, c'est un tout, tu ne peux pas prendre chaque lment  part dans son coin.

Oui certains ont baiss, et ne sont plus au dessus du seuil de l'OMS, mais certains sont toujours au-dessus, donc non, l'air de Paris n'est pas pur et sain  respirer. La o tu as raison, c'est que oui, cela s'amliore ces dernires annes.

----------


## wolinn

Il peut bien y avoir encore des ocans de ptrole sous le sol, mais il faut considrer les consquence de la faible qualit de ce ptrole.
Un lment dclencheur de la prochaine flambe des prix pourrait tre l'interdiction du mazout soufr dans la marine marchande :
https://energieetenvironnement.com/2...nts-maritimes/

----------


## Marco46

> Tout ce qui touche  l'nergie a me passionne, mais il est trs difficile d'avoir rellement des information. Seules quelques huiles trs bien places de la famille royale saoudienne, notamment, connaissent l'tat rel des rserves (prouves) du royaume. Si tu as des sources que je ne connais pas, a m'intresse.
> 
> Il y a  ma connaissance un seul conomiste qui s'est pench sur la relation entre l'nergie et la croissance, c'est Gael Giraud. Tu dois connaitre je prsume.


Je viens de tomber sur cette confrence (1h15) de Matthieu Auzanneau datant de 2016, elle rsume absolument tout,  voir absolument :

----------


## ddoumeche

> Boudiou je suis un assassin. ca me rappelle cette belle chanson de ma jeunesse Rock'n Roll :
> 
> Et j'en brule un  stre par an, assassin que je suis... C'est mme pas une tte de chne. 1m3 de bois de 1m, qui aura fait 5 km, que j'aurai pay 40 et un sourire, qui quivaut nergtiquement  130 l de fuel domestique qui aura travers la plante, t raffin, retransport. Il aura gnr d'autres produits dont certains probablement ultimes, des gaz de combustion dont combien seront nocifs ?


C'tait tout  fait ironique, et si tu suis ce forum, tu sauras que je consomme entre 5 et 8 stres par an. Que je coupe moi mme avec une trononneuse lectrique mais je songe la remplacer par une thermique l'anne prochaine, l'actuelle est vraiment un outil de gonzesse.




> Ton avis n'est pas humble, tu crois savoir mais tu es aussi ignorant que moi, sauf que mme a tu l'ignores


Fichtre.




> La pollution, personne ne peut te forcer  ouvrir les yeux et redescendre de ton olympe de savoir : il y a 19 ans s'chouait l'Erika , pratiquement jour pour jour. Combien se sont chous avant, depuis, et encore  venir ? Amoco cadiz, Exxon Valdez ?


Combien de morts pour l'Amoco Cadiz, l'Erika, et combien pour lruption du mont Pel ? Il faut peut-tre garder le sens des perspectives.

Donc tu veux taxer la moiti de la population oblige de prendre sa voiture pour se rendre  son travail, vu que l'on a ferm des centaines de gares pour que les bobos partent en vacances en TGV, pour supposment sauver quelques Golands ? 

Tout cela parce qu'un capitaine de navire ne sait pas suivre un cap ? et faire venir des centaines de porte-container de Chine qui dgazent allgrement au large des ctes ? un porte-container tous les quart d'heure au Havre tout de mme.

Tu crois que ces taxes ont quelque dbut de rapport avec la pollution ou l'cologie ?




> Fut un temps o j'habitais la banlieue grenobloise, je bossais pour HP. Quand je descendais le matin vers Grenoble, je voyais le SMOG entre Chartreuse et Vercors, ce nuage jaune qui montait des fois jusqu' 800m, peut-tre plus.
> Paris est dsormais interdit de circulation 4 ou 5 jours par an, en raison des pics de pollution  l'ozone, jamais t aussi propre l'air ? Il est dgueulasse partout, la salet atmosphrique n'a pas de frontire.


Fut un temps ... du pass. Et comment y descendais-tu chez HP ? en bus  l'huile de Colza  l'odeur infme mais "cologique" ? en voiture ?

Paris ville salle et envahi par les rats certainement, mais aussi  l'air plus sain qu'il y a 20 ans, merci les normes. 




> Tu respires bien tu es en bonne sant ? Tant mieux profite mon gars....


Parce que je m'entretien, que je promne mon chien et que je nage quelques heures par semaines. Les sdentaires, les fumeurs, les stresss ne tiennent pas longtemps vu que l'tre humain est un primate migrateur, conu avec deux jambes, pas pour rester assis des heures durant.
Demain je serais peut-tre mort, cras par un camion, ou emport par un AVC, ou par un fellaga de Boumdine d'Obama, aller savoir. Donc profitons.





> Moi je suis mort il y a 8 ans, j'avais pas 40 ans, d'une vie conne et moderne, et je le dois peut-tre en partie  ces micro-particules. On m'a sauv, une cardiologue de garde ce soir-l m'a sauv, 2 fois, parce que mon coeur s'est arrt 2 fois. Et j'ai un joli tuyau en platine incrust dans l'artre coronaire IVA, un stent en jargon mdical. Des moyens ultra-modernes qui m'ont sauv et me permettent de voir encore mes gosses.
> Et maintenant je fais ma vie comme toi, *surement plus sainement (??)*, je fais du sport tous les jours ou presque, je savoure la vie, aussi normalement que possible mais avec une certaine humilit sur certains sujets car ils m'interrogent. De ceux-ci la pollution en fait partie.
> 
> D'autant plus que quand je fais mon sport au club je croise en fin de sance les pulmonaires de l'aprs-midi, les insuffisants respiratoires, ceux qui trimballent leur masque, leur appareil  oxygne, leur toux graveleuse, leur teint blafard.
> J'ai du bol, moi a t le cur, le cur c'est un muscle, a se muscle, a s'entretient, a se fortifie. Et j'ai jamais t aussi en forme qu'aujourd'hui. Eux c'est les poumons, c'est pas un muscle, ce qui est perdu l'est dfinitivement, tu peux juste essayer de ne pas en perdre plus, de mieux vivre avec ce qui te reste.


Oui ou peut-tre que cela n'a rien  voir avec les micro-particules et que tu es juste cardiaque, et qu'au XIXme sicle tu sois mort jeune de mortalit infantile ou de la tuberculose.
Mon frre a perdu un ami qui avait 20 ans environ, ayant grandi dans une petite ville, loin de presque toute pollution. Crise cardiaque.

Nanmoins et je ne pense pas me tromper, les dcs par accident cardio-vasculaire sont en rgression depuis 40 ans et la France est un des pays de l'OCDE avec le taux le plus bas depuis fort longtemps.
Donc quelque chose cloche dans ton argumentaire larmoyant.

Quand aux gens que tu croises en cure, combien sont des tuberculeux, combien sont devenus gros fumeurs suite  une perte d'emploi ? Selon l'INSERM, le chmage tue 20,000 personnes annuellement de cette manire. Comme quoi tu vois que cela sert d'avoir des chiffres.




> Bizarrement AirParif, dans son bilan annuel, dit le contraire, comme je le signalais plus haut :


Les normes de l'OMS pour les microparticules sont par an, celles d'AirParif sont par jour ce qui n'a pas de sens en soi.

----------


## fredoche

ddoumeche tu veux que je sois un dfenseur des taxes que a en devient obsessionnel. C'est tout le contraire, pour moi ces taxes n'ont aucun impact sur l'environnement. C'est juste un prtexte.
Tu en es  nier des situations videntes comme les mares noires ou la pollution atmosphrique juste pour le plaisir de servir un propos dont je ne vois pas bien o il mne. Que la pollution atmosphrique diminue ne la fait pas disparaitre.

Tu te trompes d'interlocuteur.

----------


## Buffet_froid

Il ne fait que s'opposer au catastrophisme ambiant, conduisant les uns  cder au fantasme d'un rchauffement climatique apocalyptique, les autres  esprer des pidmies meurtrires et autres guerres dvastatrices dans un dlire de dpeuplement  grande chelle (en gros faut buter des millions de gens pour sauver la plante).

----------


## fredoche

> Il ne fait que s'opposer au catastrophisme ambiant, conduisant les uns  cder au fantasme d'un rchauffement climatique apocalyptique, les autres  esprer des pidmies meurtrires et autres guerres dvastatrices dans un dlire de dpeuplement  grande chelle (en gros faut buter des millions de gens pour sauver la plante).


Qui a ddoumeche ?
Alors a tombe bien parce que il y a quelques jours en arrire, j'crivais :




> [...]
> Et ta vision apocalyptique ou post-apocalypse ne m'enchante gure en fin de compte.
> 
> Alors je prfre le mignon, parce que il a l'intrt d'ouvrir des perspectives, c'est le seul, c'est pour a que je l'aime bien.
> 
> Pis  mon age j'ai envie enfin de rver un peu, parce que* j'ai vcu ma jeunesse sous la menace d'une apocalypse nuclaire toujours pas carte (nonobstant tchernobyl), et maintenant c'est l'apocalypse environnementale plus la pnurie ptrolire version mad max*.
> 
> Alors zut en plus je trouve qu'il voque une richesse conceptuelle assez indite, originale... il ne pense pas comme les autres, c'est mon tord aussi souvent. D'ailleurs a fait 20 ans que je ne devrais pas faire mon job qui est le mien tiens...
> Depuis le temps j'en coute des gens l dessus, ils vivent tous avec la peur, ils la prchent, toi aussi d'ailleurs. On est format pour visiblement. Mais le bon vieil adage : la peur n'carte pas le danger, je l'ai fait mien il y a quelque temps.
> [...]


Mais je en crois pas que ce soit si simple que ce que tu dis.
ddoumeche m'a considr dfenseur des oliennes alors que j'ai bataill ferme contre, et pour le coup dans la vie relle, pas sur Internet. En me documentant, en montant un dossier et un argumentaire de plusieurs pages, en mettant directement en cause les intrts et la probit de certains membres du conseil municipal de mon village... Les menaces physiques  mon encontre ont t relles et non voiles. C'est  comme a dans un village, il faut assumer, on ne se cache pas derrire un cran, on cause et parfois plus...

Je crois qu'il se cherche des opposants, et en ce sens il se trompe d'interlocuteur. Pour ma part je cultive le doute, et je me garde de certitudes.

Par contre les mares noires ou la pollution de l'air due au carbone fossile sont des faits difficilement rfutables. 
Les attnuer en prtendant qu'il n'y a pas eu de morts humaines pour les unes et que la situation s'amliore pour l'autre, je ne vois pas bien o a mne sinon de ne pas vouloir avoir tort.

Et pour le fun quand j'avais rpondu la dernire fois sur ce sujet en voquant risques cardiaques et pulmonaires, et les facteurs ventuels qui avaient pu me concerner, j'avais fait cette premire recherche toute simple : 
https://www.google.com/search?q=poll...t+cardiopathie
aujourd'hui j'ai fait celle-ci :
https://www.google.com/search?q=ozone+et+cardiopathie

Aprs  chacun de se faire son opinion, a c'est plutt ma philosophie.

ddoumeche, je ne prtends en rien que c'est "la" cause de ma maladie. La maladie est toujours un accident, une part de malchance ou de hasard, le mauvais cot des probabilits ou des facteurs de risques. 
Il est un fait avr, je suis cardiaque, et en pleine forme, et en trs bonne sant, mais avec le risque comme tous et n'importe qui de tomber raide d'un problme artriel (AVC, ou coronaire).
Par contre j'ai occup un bureau durant plus de 14 ans au 1er tage d'un immeuble surplombant un des carrefours les plus frquents de la ville. Quand je nettoyais mon bureau, l'eau de la cuvette tait systmatiquement noire. Tous les meubles tait couvert d'une espce de suie en quelques semaines.

J'habite en pleine campagne,  plus de 3 km d'une nationale de grand passage, mais pas des pires. Quand je nettoie les filtres de ma VMC, ils sont toujours noirs. Et colmats. Pour bien faire, je dois les faire tous les 6 mois.

Alors ce qui se dposait dans mon bureau, ou sur les filtres de ma VMC, il y en a autant dans les poumons de chacun de nous. Des poumons humains, c'est :



> La surface totale des alvoles les unes  ct des autres est de : 2 x 300 000 000 (nombre total d'alvoles dans les deux poumons) x 0,125 mm2 (surface totale entre l'air et le sang d'une alvole) = 75 000 000 mm2, soit 75 m2.


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alv%C3...e#D%C3%A9tails

Et dans ce que j'cris il n'y a rien de catastrophique, juste des constats qui sont  ma porte. Je prfrerais constater autre chose.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Pis  mon age j'ai envie enfin de rver un peu, parce que j'ai vcu ma jeunesse sous la menace d'une apocalypse nuclaire toujours pas carte (nonobstant tchernobyl), et maintenant c'est l'apocalypse environnementale plus la pnurie ptrolire version mad max.
> 
> Alors zut en plus je trouve qu'il voque une richesse conceptuelle assez indite, originale... il ne pense pas comme les autres, c'est mon tord aussi souvent. D'ailleurs a fait 20 ans que je ne devrais pas faire mon job qui est le mien tiens...
> Depuis le temps j'en coute des gens l dessus, ils vivent tous avec la peur, ils la prchent, toi aussi d'ailleurs. On est format pour visiblement. Mais le bon vieil adage : la peur n'carte pas le danger, je l'ai fait mien il y a quelque temps.


Sauf qu'il faut comprendre que, comme le disait Freeman Dyson, l'hiver nuclaire tait une imposture scientifique mais utile humainement. On a rpandu la peur de l'apocalypse nuclaire, non pas parce que c'tait raliste (c'est trs discutable), mais parce que le monde tait plein de bellicistes, des LeMay, MacArthur, Reagan, qui voulaient provoquer une guerre nuclaire. Alors on leur a fait peur, on a fait peur aux lecteurs pour qu'ils votent pour la paix, et cette menace d'une apocalypse nuclaire dont tu parles a vit un conflit nuclaire, qui n'aurait certainement pas dtruit la plante et probablement pas l'espce humaine, qui n'aurait donc pas t une apocalypse, mais qui aurait quand mme tu des centaines de millions de personne et fait reculer la civilisation. 

Il est regrettable que l'hystrie nuclaire a port prjudice au nuclaire civil. En fait, Chernobyl reprsente  peu prs le pire de ce qui est possible, mais le profane moyen imagine qu'il est possible pour un racteur nuclaire d'exploser comme une bombe, de tuer des milliers de personnes et pire avec les retombes (alors que Chernobyl redevient petit  petit vivable). C'est de la pure fiction, mais les gens y croient.

Aujourd'hui on retrouve la mme logique dans le GEIEC et sa communication. Oui, le GEIEC exagre beaucoup, ce pour quoi il a t critiquy compris par le mme Freeman Dyson qui jadis laissait les dcideurs croire  la fable de l'hiver nuclaire. L'important ce n'est pas que ce que dit le GEIEC soit vrai, mais que les gens se bougent. Surtout ceux qui n'ont pas intrt  bouger. Et quand je parle de gens qui n'ont pas intrt  bouger, on pense forcment aux grands groupes....mais en fait a inclut aussi le gilet jaune moyen, comme jadis l'hystrie nuclaire devait empcher Jean Dupont de mal voter et le pousser  faire pression sur son gouvernement. 

C'est compliqu, la dmocratie. On ne peut pas parler rationnellement  tout le monde, on est oblig de faire croire des fables aux gens pour qu'ils fassent ce qu'il faut. Et le jour o on pourra viter une guerre nuclaire sans inventer d'hiver nuclaire, la politique sera plus simple.

----------


## mm_71

> on est oblig de faire croire des fables aux gens pour qu'ils fassent ce qu'il faut.


Oui, et  force de raconter des craques plus personne ( En dehors de quelques ravis de la crche ) ne croit au gargouillis mis par la politicaille et leur entourage. 
Rsultat des courses:
1: Thories du complot galopantes.
2: Indiffrence totale  tout le baratin de ceux qui s'imaginent tre en haut.
Belle russite non ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Oui, et  force de raconter des craques plus personne ( En dehors de quelques ravis de la crche ) ne croit au gargouillis mis par la politicaille et leur entourage. 
> Rsultat des courses:
> 1: Thories du complot galopantes.
> 2: Indiffrence totale  tout le baratin de ceux qui s'imaginent tre en haut.
> Belle russite non ?


Certes, mais a ne veut pas dire que dire la vrit va subitement se mettre  marcher. Il n'y a qu' regarder les politiciens qui gagnent, ce ne sont pas exactement des gens francs, honntes, et raisonnables.

----------


## mm_71

> Certes, mais a ne veut pas dire que dire la vrit va subitement se mettre  marcher.


Exact, gnralement la seule chose qui n'est jamais crue c'est la vrit car elle n'est pas toujours plaisante. Conclusion: Plus rien ne marche.



> Il n'y a qu' regarder les politiciens qui gagnent, ce ne sont pas exactement des gens francs, honntes, et raisonnables.


Pourquoi seulement ceux qui gagnent ? Les perdants en sont pas mieux, juste un peu plus cons.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il ne fait que s'opposer au catastrophisme ambiant, conduisant les uns  cder au fantasme d'un rchauffement climatique apocalyptique, les autres  esprer des pidmies meurtrires et autres guerres dvastatrices dans un dlire de dpeuplement  grande chelle (en gros faut buter des millions de gens pour sauver la plante).


Tu as oubli les invasions de criquets gants dops au gaz carbonique et aux dchets de l'industrie du mdicament, venant manger les yeux des enfants qui crient. Comme dans les films d'horreur des annes 50.
Quand le hros tait un vrai mle blanc gomin ou  moustaches, pas une tarlouze bronze prenant ses ordres d'une gonzesse.





> ddoumeche tu veux que je sois un dfenseur des taxes que a en devient obsessionnel. C'est tout le contraire, pour moi ces taxes n'ont aucun impact sur l'environnement. C'est juste un prtexte.
> Tu en es  nier des situations videntes comme les mares noires ou la pollution atmosphrique juste pour le plaisir de servir un propos dont je ne vois pas bien o il mne. Que la pollution atmosphrique diminue ne la fait pas disparatre.


La pollution est en diminution constante depuis 50 ans tout comme les dcs par arrt cardiaque. Merci qui ? merci les normes. On fait toujours du diesel mais avec des FAP et des centrales au charbon des incinrateur de dchets avec des 
Donc soit on accepte la corrlation pollution -> arrt cardiaque et ton discours sur l'explosion de la pollution ne tient pas, ou ton argumentaire est bancal.

L'amoco Cadiz, en reste-il des traces, des gens sont-ils dcds ? non. Tchernobyl ? oui.




> Par contre j'ai occup un bureau durant plus de 14 ans au 1er tage d'un immeuble surplombant un des carrefours les plus frquents de la ville. Quand je nettoyais mon bureau, l'eau de la cuvette tait systmatiquement noire. Tous les meubles tait couvert d'une espce de suie en quelques semaines.
> J'habite en pleine campagne,  plus de 3 km d'une nationale de grand passage, mais pas des pires. Quand je nettoie les filtres de ma VMC, ils sont toujours noirs. Et colmats. Pour bien faire, je dois les faire tous les 6 mois.


Et en 14 ans, tu n'as pas fait venir l'inspection du travail, tu ne t'es pas plaint, et tu n'as pas cherch ailleurs ? Alors que le mtier recrute beaucoup, tout de mme.
Ne t'inquites pas pour tes filtres de VMC, mme si toutes les voitures passent  l'lectrique, elles continueront d'user leur gommes sur les routes et les poids lourds continueront de rouler au diesel.

Ceci dit et c'est l qu'est le vrai point d'incomprhension, tu interviens sur un forum consacr au climat,  l'cologie et aux sources d'nergies, et donc il est normal qu'on te demande si tu es plutt partisan de l'olien, du nuclaire, du charbon, ou du gaz.

----------


## BenoitM

> La pollution est en diminution constante depuis 50 ans tout comme les dcs par arrt cardiaque.


Oui et non.
On a aussi dlocalis une partie de la pollution.
Les villes europens sont certes moins pollus que du temps de l'industrie lourdes, mais elles  exposer en Chine pour fournir les marchs occidentaux.(mais est entrain de diminuer)

La pollution ca se mesure  un niveau globale et non d'un pays.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On fait toujours du diesel mais avec des FAP


Ouais d'ailleurs les diesels moderne ne polluent pas plus que les essences.
 Un vhicule essence met autant de particules fines que dix vilains diesel ! 



> La question des particules fines est une question srieuse sur laquelle la rglementation n'a cess d'tre durcie depuis la norme Euro 1 de 1992 avec, au passage, l'obligation des filtres pour les moteurs diesel en 2011: on est pass de 970 mg/km pour les vhicules mis en service en 1993  4,5 mg/km pour les vhicules postrieurs  2015 (Euro 6b). Pour tenir compte des particules les plus fines, les plus nocives, s'est ajoute  partir de 2009 (Euro 5) une contrainte sur le nombre de particules mises par km (fix  600 milliards).
> 
> *Mais voil que les travaux de recherche les plus srieux, dont ceux du trs respect IFP-Energies Nouvelles, ont montr que ces progrs plaaient les vhicules diesels  un niveau d'mission de particules fines et nocives sensiblement infrieur  celui d'un moteur  essence  injection directe.* Le rgulateur europen a donc impos aux vhicules concerns (qui deviennent majoritaires dans la production  essence en Europe) la mme limite d'mission en masse que pour un diesel ds 2011 (Euro 5). Il a t moins svre pour la contrainte du nombre qui concerne les particules les plus fines puisqu'il a autoris jusqu'en 2017 une mission dix fois suprieure  celle d'un moteur diesel (6000 milliards par km). Il est cependant prvu que pour les moteurs en cours d'homologation, l'alignement sur le diesel sera assur. Ainsi, pour les voitures en vente aujourd'hui, un acheteur qui choisit l'essence choisit d'mettre autant de particules fines que dix vilains qui achtent un diesel.


Augmenter les taxes sur le diesel plus rapidement que les taxes sur l'essence c'est juste pour que l'tat gagne de l'argent, a n'aura aucun impact positif sur l'cologie.
Les mdias et les politiciens font un matraquage, en parlant tous les jours du CO2, du changement climatique, tu fais que c'est peut-tre dj trop tard et qu'on arrivera jamais  inverser les effets, tout a pour que personne ne critique l'augmentation des taxes sur le diesel.
Leur plan n'a pas trop bien march.

Je crois qu'ils ont augment les taxes  un moment o le prix du baril baissait, quand il va augmenter a va faire mal.




> La pollution ca se mesure  un niveau globale et non d'un pays.


Le problme c'est que la France pollue trs peu (moins que lAllemagne, le Japon, la Core du Sud, le Canada, le Brsil, le Mexique, l'Australie, le Royaume Uni, l'Italie par exemple) et pourtant les franais sont les plus taxs, alors que c'est relativement un petit pays compar  la Chine, l'Inde et les USA.
Liste des pays par missions de dioxyde de carbone - Classement selon les missions de CO2 lies  l'nergie en 2016

 la limite qu'on fasse revenir les industries en France et qu'on mettent des normes anti pollution, au lieu de laisser la Chine, l'Inde et les USA faire n'importe quoi.

La bonne nouvelle c'est que la Chine augmente sa production d'nergie nuclaire et c'est trs propre.
Les USA aussi vont probablement faire de mme.

Si les gaz  effets de serre sont la priorit absolu, il faut augmenter le nuclaire.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Oui et non.
> On a aussi dlocalis une partie de la pollution.
> Les villes europens sont certes moins pollus que du temps de l'industrie lourdes, mais elles  exposer en Chine pour fournir les marchs occidentaux.(mais est entrain de diminuer)
> 
> La pollution ca se mesure  un niveau globale et non d'un pays.


Mais cette dlocalisation n'tait pas compltement ncessaire, la pollution aurait pu tre rduite par les normes.

----------


## fredoche

> Ceci dit et c'est l qu'est le vrai point d'incomprhension, tu interviens sur un forum consacr au climat,  l'cologie et aux sources d'nergies, et donc il est normal qu'on te demande si tu es plutt partisan de l'olien, du nuclaire, du charbon, ou du gaz.


Et il y  a 1000 faons de rpondre ( cot ?) de ta question et des options qu'elle aura omises : solaire, fuel, hydraulique, bois, etc.
Et si j'tais un ngawatt comme certains le promeuvent ?
Et si j'tais partisan du tout et de tous, au nom du principe de la diversit et de _pas tous les ufs dans le mme panier_ ?

Et si je n'avais pas de parti, me considrant ne pas avoir les lments ni les comptences pour en choisir.
Et si je n'avais mme pas envie d'y rflchir pour prendre ce parti, voyant bien  quel point c'est justement mon nergie et mon temps gche  pure perte. Et que du coup a en devienne mon parti.

Et toi tu es partisan de quoi ?... qu'on s'amuse un peu  dmonter tes partis pris  ::zoubi::

----------


## fredoche

Au fait : pour les spcialistes autoproclams ou rels : 70 ans au rythme actuel 

https://www.usinenouvelle.com/articl...40-ans.N790444

----------


## Marco46

Super top.

Reste plus qu' trouver et mettre en prod 4 autres Arabie Saoudite planques aux ples ou sous la mer pour faire face  la dpltion naturelle des champs existants (-3%/an) et ce dans les 10 ans.

a c'est juste pour maintenir les 100 millions de barils/jours.

----------


## fredoche

peut-tre...
Cependant ce nombre de 70 ans rendu public et valid par des experts _indpendants_ (les fameux consultants...hummm)  est juste une incitation  ne rien changer. Aprs moi le dluge.
Et quelque part cela ne jouerait-il pas  dprcier une ressource du fait beaucoup moins rare ?
Avec les USA et la Russie en tte des producteurs, sur des ressources toutes neuves pour le premier, et probablement un potentiel de ces gaz de schiste quasi infini pour le second vu la taille du territoire. Bref c'est pas 4, c'est peut-tre des dizaines que tu as sous les pieds.

Bizarre l'article de l'usine nouvelle tait complet sur mon tlphone hier.

----------


## Ryu2000

La politique "on augmente les taxes" est impos par l'UE.
Le nouveau budget de lUE : une nouvelle trahison de nos intrts nationaux et un cot dappartenance  lUE qui ne cesse dexploser !



> La proposition du nouveau budget de lUE pour la priode 2021-2027 est tout simplement ahurissante [1]. La Commission europenne propose daugmenter le budget de 192 milliards deuros, le faisant passer de 1 087 milliards deuros  1 279 milliards deuros, soit une hausse de 18 % !
> 
> Il est utile de rappeler que toute hausse du budget de lUE est en ralit paye par les pays contributeurs nets, dont la France est le deuxime.
> 
>  pays constants, la hausse donne le vertige puisque Jean-Claude Juncker lui-mme estime que la sortie du Royaume-Uni crera un trou de 15 milliards deuros par an dans le budget de lUE, soit 105 milliards deuros sur sept ans. Cela donne par consquent une hausse relle de 297 milliards deuros, soit 30 %.
> 
> (...)
> 
> *Austrit exige par lUE et  en mme temps  milliards illimits pour lUE*
> ...


Il faut bien que l'tat ramasse cet argent donc on passe la limitation  80 km/h, on augmente les taxes sur le carburant et on fait des conomies dans tous les services.

Il va y avoir des privatisations galement et a cotera donc beaucoup plus cher aux franais.
Les GOPE (Grandes Orientations de Politique conomique) ou la feuille de route conomique de Matignon



> *2- Redfinir  la porte de laction des pouvoirs publics* 
> Traduction : cela revient  accentuer les privatisations et la destruction de notre systme de sant et de nos services publics auxquels les Franais sont majoritairement attachs, quelle que soit leur couleur politique [6].
> 
> On a par ailleurs vu le succs de la privatisation des autoroutes qui rapportaient  ltat et cotent dsormais trs cher aux Franais
> 
> *3- Le texte va plus loin concernant le systme de sant puisquil explique que  dimportantes conomies  court terme ne peuvent tre ralises sans une rduction significative de laugmentation des dpenses de scurit sociale* 
> Traduction : il faut sattendre  une baisse massive des remboursements de sant, puisque la branche maladie reprsente quasiment 50 % des dpenses de la Scurit sociale [7], ainsi qu une privatisation rampante de la Scurit sociale, via le recours croissant aux mutuelles prives, prsentes comme solution  tous les problmes.
> 
> Pour la branche vieillesse, il sagit bien videmment des retraites qui sont en ligne de mire. Aprs la hausse de lge de dpart  la retraite, vient maintenant le gel du montant des pensions [8].
> ...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> La politique "on augmente les taxes" est impos par l'UE.
> Le nouveau budget de lUE : une nouvelle trahison de nos intrts nationaux et un cot dappartenance  lUE qui ne cesse dexploser !
> 
> Il faut bien que l'tat ramasse cet argent donc on passe la limitation  80 km/h, on augmente les taxes sur le carburant et on fait des conomies dans tous les services.
> 
> Il va y avoir des privatisations galement et a cotera donc beaucoup plus cher aux franais.
> Les GOPE (Grandes Orientations de Politique conomique) ou la feuille de route conomique de Matignon


Qu'elle bonne ide d'aller chercher des infos objectives concernant l'UE chez un parti anti-UE...


Sinon la commission europenne n'est pas lu certes, mais les commissaires sont "recommands" par les tats membres, donc la France (enfin ses dirigeants) a "choisi" son commissaire. Et comme ton pote Asselineau le dit lui-mme, nos dirigeants sont d'accord avec cette politique (comme on te l'a dj dit des centaines de fois), donc on ne nous impose rien directement puisque c'est valid par "notre" prsident.

Tant que les peuples liront des libraux  leur tte, c'est sr que cela sera toujours comme a hein... 

Et faut pas croire que sans l'UE, Macron n'aurait pas pris le mme genre de dcisions pour favoriser les plus riches et ses potes qui l'ont fait lire comme Niels et compagnie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Qu'elle bonne ide d'aller chercher des infos objectives concernant l'UE chez un parti anti-UE...


D'habitude on va chercher des infos concernant l'UE dans des mdias et des partis pro UE, ce n'est pas plus objectif...
Tous les mdias mainstreams sont  100% pro UE, le PS, l'UMP, LREM, sont  font pro UE.
Pour LFI et RN on sait pas... Des fois ils critiquent un peu l'UE.




> Tant que les peuples liront des libraux  leur tte, c'est sr que cela sera toujours comme a hein...


Leur systme d'lection est nul, on se fait tous sodomiser  la fin.
On a essay la gauche et la droite, a n'a pas march, avec Macron on essaie le mlange des deux et a ne marche pas non plus.
Comme il le dit l :






> Et comme ton pote Asselineau le dit lui-mme, nos dirigeants sont d'accord avec cette politique


Nos dirigeants sont corrompu et c'est ultra facile pour les lobbies  Bruxelles.
Le truc c'est que si il y a un bon gouvernement qui arrive un jour dans une nation de l'UE, comme en Italie ou en Hongrie ou je sais pas, et ben ce bon gouvernement ne pourra rien faire  cause de l'UE.




> Et faut pas croire que sans l'UE, Macron n'aurait pas pris le mme genre de dcisions pour favoriser les plus riches et ses potes qui l'ont fait lire comme Niels et compagnie.


Macron a la mme mentalit que l'UE.

====
En tout cas l'appartenance  l'UE nous cote cher et pour payer on taxes les gens.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> peut-tre...
> Cependant ce nombre de 70 ans rendu public et valid par des experts _indpendants_ (les fameux consultants...hummm)  est juste une incitation  ne rien changer. Aprs moi le dluge.
> Et quelque part cela ne jouerait-il pas  dprcier une ressource du fait beaucoup moins rare ?
> Avec les USA et la Russie en tte des producteurs, sur des ressources toutes neuves pour le premier, et probablement un potentiel de ces gaz de schiste quasi infini pour le second vu la taille du territoire. Bref c'est pas 4, c'est peut-tre des dizaines que tu as sous les pieds.


Dtf, mme si d'un point de vue nergie de tous les jours (transports, domiciles, usines) on passait au 100% renouvelable, on aura toujours besoin des matriaux extraits du ptrole (pour les plastiques, notamment). Donc en un sens, c'est pas prs de changer.

Et c'est sans compter tout ce qui est mines de mtaux et terres rares, qui vont finir par s'puiser. Et je ne vois pas trop comment on va compenser a (sauf si on arrive  capturer des astroides  ::D:  )

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Dtf, mme si d'un point de vue nergie de tous les jours (transports, domiciles, usines) on passait au 100% renouvelable, on aura toujours besoin des matriaux extraits du ptrole (pour les plastiques, notamment). Donc en un sens, c'est pas prs de changer.
> 
> Et c'est sans compter tout ce qui est mines de mtaux et terres rares, qui vont finir par s'puiser. Et je ne vois pas trop comment on va compenser a (sauf si on arrive  capturer des astroides  )


Les plastiques et les mtaux se recyclent, en thorie. Le problme c'est que ce n'est rentable que quand c'est trs facile (bouteilles en PET, par exemple, recycles  50-80% en Europe) ou quand le matriau vaut trs cher (certains dchets lectroniques sont recycls rentablement). Ce qui est gnant, c'est que les prix ne rendront le recyclage de la plupart des recyclables rentable (dans le capitalisme) que quand ces matriaux seront en pnurie  ::aie::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Les plastiques et les mtaux se recyclent, en thorie.


Pas  100% (en tous cas actuellement), et ce n'est pas un "cycle", comme on a pour le verre ou les mtaux, il y a des pertes au fur et  mesure qu'on recycle.

----------


## el_slapper

> Les plastiques (.../...) se recyclent, en thorie.


Non. Pour dvelopper la rponse de DevTroglodyte, un plastique, c'est un polymre. L'quivalent chimique d'un spaghetti de 3 mtres de long. Plus la molcule est longue, et meilleure est la tenue mcanique du matriau. Or on perd 30% de longueur de polymre(en moyenne)  chaque rutilisation (I.E. extrusion ou injection). Donc  chaque recyclage, on perd en proprits mcaniques. Il existe certes de la pyrolyse(aux alentours de 800C) qui permet de rutiliser les atomes, mais a n'est plus du recyclage : c'est carrment de la refabrication. On dmolit et on reconstruit. Ca s'utilise un peu, notamment pour le PET, en effet, mais c'est trs energivore.

Pour la plupart des polymres - et donc des plastiques - le recyclage le plus rationnel, c'est encore la chaudire. Aprs tout, on a 90%(plus ou moins, suivant la molcule) de ptrole l-dedans.....

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Non. Pour dvelopper la rponse de DevTroglodyte, un plastique, c'est un polymre. L'quivalent chimique d'un spaghetti de 3 mtres de long. Plus la molcule est longue, et meilleure est la tenue mcanique du matriau. Or on perd 30% de longueur de polymre(en moyenne)  chaque rutilisation (I.E. extrusion ou injection). Donc  chaque recyclage, on perd en proprits mcaniques. Il existe certes de la pyrolyse(aux alentours de 800C) qui permet de rutiliser les atomes, mais a n'est plus du recyclage : c'est carrment de la refabrication. On dmolit et on reconstruit. Ca s'utilise un peu, notamment pour le PET, en effet, mais c'est trs energivore.


Certes,  recycler "simplement" un thermoplastique (c'est--dire en le chauffant puis le reformant) on dgrade les proprits mecaniques, comme pour le papier recycl d'ailleurs. Mais on n'a pas besoin de de Kevlar ou de Dyneema pour tout. Et pour recycler du plastique dj recycl, comme tu dis on peut le pyroliser puis refaire du plastique plus ou moins comme on le fait  partir du ptrole.




> Pour la plupart des polymres - et donc des plastiques - le recyclage le plus rationnel, c'est encore la chaudire. Aprs tout, on a 90%(plus ou moins, suivant la molcule) de ptrole l-dedans.....


Rentable, pas rationnel. C'est l tout le problme: l'incinration est certes assez rentable,mais elle pollue (plus ou moins gravement selon le plastique, le niveau de traitement entre la poubelle et la chaudire) et contribue  l'puisement de ressources fossiles qui sont finies.

Quand on en sera rduit  fabriquer nos super-polymres entirement artificiellement,  partir de bois, on regrettera amrement d'avoir incinr tous ces plastiques qui auraient pu reservir.

----------


## fredoche

bah dans 70 ans * xxx : j'aurai plus mal aux dents, donc je ne regretterai rien.

Mais je crois beaucoup  l'amidon de patate, et puis il n'y a pas tant de plastique que a sur un vlo ou une trottinette. Une semelle en corde de chanvre et "vas-y lulu !"

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Mais je crois beaucoup  l'amidon de patate, et puis il n'y a pas tant de plastique que a sur un vlo ou une trottinette. Une semelle en corde de chanvre et "vas-y lulu !"


Les pneus, les chambres  air, les poignes, les freins, ... Tout a si je ne m'abuse, c'est fait en matires plastiques.

----------


## fredoche

haha tout a peut se faire de diffrentes manires, mais le plus souvent ce sont des caoutchoucs, qui peuvent trs bien tre d'origine naturelle.
Donc pneus et chambres  air, caoutchoucs vulcaniss  partir de latex, poignes en mtal, et freins  disque ou  tambour :  "vas-y lulu !"  :;): 

je dconnais pour l'amidon de patate

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> haha tout a peut se faire de diffrentes manires, mais le plus souvent ce sont des caoutchoucs, qui peuvent trs bien tre d'origine naturelle.
> Donc pneus et chambres  air, caoutchoucs vulcaniss  partir de latex, poignes en mtal, et freins  disque ou  tambour :  "vas-y lulu !"


Les pneus et les chambres  air, oui, le reste, je ne sais pas trop, surtout si on veut garder ou amliorer les performances des matriaux actuels. D'ailleurs, on peut se poser la mme question pour les pneus et les chambres a air... je sais qu'ils taient faits de ce matriau  l'origine, mais est ce qu'on peut transformer le latex pour avoir les mmes (ou de meilleurs) pneus qu'actuellement...

Puis bon, le latex, c'est bien pratique, mais on gueule dj pour la production d'huile de palme qui bousille les cosystmes tropicaux, alors qu'est ce que a va donner quand on va en raser encore plus pour planter des hvas ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

Actuellement le caoutchouc naturel reprsente seulement 46% de la production mondiale, et la demande est trs leve, donc a tourne dj  plein rgime. Alors oui, le vlo reste possible si on n'a plus de polymres de synthse, mais tu devras t'inscrire sur une liste d'attente pour en avoir un  ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

Bon vous arrtez avec vos menaces de pnurie tous azimuts  ::P: 

il y aurait entre 15 et 40% de caoutchouc naturel dans les pneus actuels: cf https://toutsurlepneu.michelin.com/l...-les-materiaux

Si le reste c'est les freins et et les poignes de frein, je peux vous garantir que des freins  disque a freine sur un vlo, bien plus que des v-brakes. Et pour les poignes, on fait du plastique parce que c'est moins cher et plus lger

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

1) Aprs les voitures le gouvernement veut s'attaquer aux motos :

https://www.lelynx.fr/assurance-moto...ion-des-motos/

2) Toujours dans la "lutte contre la voiture" , le dveloppement de radar anti bruit / anti pollution (?) :

http://www.lerepairedesmotards.com/a...-pollution.php
https://www.bfmtv.com/auto/ce-radar-...911150092.html

On doit quand mme s'inquiter de plusieurs choses :

> France permis  points
> permis de 12 points
> les franais ont besoins de leur "points" pour rouler

Va t on avoir, en sus des amendes pour non respect d'une zone anti pollution, ou d'un vhicule "trop polluant" des amendes avec retrait de point ? 

Dans la logique du gouvernement de s'attaquer  la pollution , ne vont ils pas sattaquer avec dommage collatral aux "plus faibles". J'entends par l smicard, chmeurs, CDD, intrimaire, tudiant, travailleurs prcaires, travailleurs dcals ... En somme que ces restrictions soient un "enfer de plus" , si ce n'est la mesure qui vient parachever l'exclusion des plus prcaires ... Tout simplement en privant les plus prcaires et ncessiteux de permis de conduire ... Aprs X "faute" pour aller travailler > plus de permis de conduire. 

---

3) Concernant le dbat des ronds-points et ralentisseurs j'ai eu accs  2 chiffres rcemment : 

> entre 490 et 495 milles ralentisseurs en France (DOM-TOM compris), 50  70 % peuvent tre non conforme par endroit (trop haut, trop long, trop large , matriaux non conformes, implantation non rglementaire li  l'environnement urbain autour ...) , valeurs d'un ralentisseurs +/- 6000  pice
> entre 70 et 115 milles ronds-ponts en France (DOM-TOM compris) ,  +/- 500 k pice , ceux ci se dveloppent de la sorte depuis 1980. 

-----------

4) Pour le "fun" , le rpertoire des taxes et autres dpenses de l'tat franais avec les taxes automobiles :

https://sendeyo.com/show/82fc787231

----------

Une question des dputs au gouvernement :

http://questions.assemblee-nationale...15-31683QE.htm




> M. Franois Jolivet interroge Mme la ministre de la transition cologique sur le bilan cologique de la mesure d'abaissement de la vitesse maximale autorise  80 kilomtres par heure sur certaines portions de route. Le 1er juillet 2018, le Gouvernement rduisait de 10 kilomtres par heure la vitesse maximale autorise sur plus d'un million de kilomtres de voies, et plus particulirement dans les zones rurales. Cette mesure tait cense sauver des vies et permettre de rduire de 30 % les missions polluantes, selon l'argumentaire rendu public par la scurit routire. Pourtant, dans un rapport, l'ADEME rappelait que  de nombreux facteurs extrieurs  la limitation de vitesse influent sur la ralit des missions et des concentrations atmosphriques ou sur les moyens d'valuation mis en uvre . Deux ans plus tard, dans un bilan publi le 20 juillet 2020, le Cerema (Centre d'tudes et d'expertise sur les risques, l'environnement, la mobilit et l'amnagement) affirme que la variation des missions  ces vitesses est trs faible voire nulle. Il souhaite connatre les donnes qui permettent de parvenir  ces rsultats puisque,  l'inverse des affirmations du Cerema, beaucoup d'experts considrent que l'abaissement de la vitesse a augment la pollution, notamment en raison du paramtrage des botes de vitesses automatiques.





> l'inverse des affirmations du Cerema, beaucoup d'experts considrent que l'abaissement de la vitesse a augment la pollution, notamment en raison du paramtrage des botes de vitesses automatiques.


Cela confirme une chose (page 5  7) : https://www.airparif.asso.fr/_pdf/pu...ions/fanny.pdf

----------


## MABROUKI

> Bonjour, 
> 
> 1) Aprs les voitures le gouvernement veut s'attaquer aux motos :
> 
> 
> 4) Pour le "fun" , le rpertoire des taxes et autres dpenses de l'tat franais avec les taxes automobiles :
> 
> https://sendeyo.com/show/82fc787231
> 
> ----------


 Tu veut dire  surement "Aprs les voitures le gouvernement veut s'attaquer aux ...taxes sur les motos ".
Pour  rappel  ,les empires  vivent  des impts et quand les impts ne suffisent pas par exemple en priode de crise conomique ,ils recourent aux taxes au lieu de baisser limpt.
Trop dimpts tue limpt et trop de taxes  c'est la ruine assure.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ou d'un vhicule "trop polluant" des amendes avec retrait de point ?


Je ne pense pas que ceux qui conduisent un vhicule trop polluant vont perdre des points, par contre ils vont perdre le droit de conduire ce vhicule. C'est dj vrifi lors du contrle technique :
LE CONTRLE TECHNIQUE POLLUTION SE DURCIT POUR LES VOITURES DIESEL




> Aprs X "faute" pour aller travailler > plus de permis de conduire.


Quand tu perd un point tu finis par le rcuprer automatiquement avec le temps.
Pour perdre les 12 points il faut dj y aller.
Le barme des retraits de points du permis 2020




> 3) Concernant le dbat des ronds-points et ralentisseurs


Les ralentisseurs c'est extrmement pnible par contre les ronds-points a peut faire gagner du temps, le problme c'est que parfois ils sont surfacturs... (il y a des maires qui doivent s'arranger avec des entreprises et se partager la marge)




> ils recourent aux taxes au lieu de baisser limpt.


L'tat  emprunt des dizaines de milliards d'euros  des banques prives pour payer le chmage partiel, il faut bien les rembourser...
Plan de relance : Au moins un quart des 100 milliards d'euros bnficiera aux PME et TPE



> Invit  prendre la parole lors de l'universit de rentre du Medef, le premier ministre a galement indiqu que les mesures de chmage partiel taient prolonges jusqu'au 1er novembre.

----------

